# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Απελπισια! Γερασα στα 25?

## jimmaster

Γεια σου αγαπητο μου φορουμ!

Σε τρεις μηνες παρα κατι θα γινω 26 χρονων!! Δεν το πιστευω!

Γερασα ρε παιδια? Ξερω οτι αυτο παθαινουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι στην γη αλλα ο τροπος ζωης μου ειναι ακομα οπως οταν ημουν φοιτητης. Που προσφατα ημουν δλδ! 

Δεν ειναι νωρις για κριση ηλικιας? 26 γέρος υπάρχει? Συν τα προβληματα που ηδη συζητησαμε σε αλλο ποστ με εχουν κανει ρακος! ΡΑΚΟΣ!

Ειμαι στα προθυρα να κλαψω! Στις γιορτες ολη την ωρα διασκεδαση αλλα μεσα μου εβραζα! 

Ειμαι γερος ρε γαμωτο? Νεος δεν ειμαι ακομα? Λογικα ναι! Τοτε γιατι νιωθω ετσι?

Θα με βοηθησει καποιος? Ειμαι σε πανικο!!!

Εγω ξερω οτι μετα τα 40 καποιος θεωρειται πως μεγαλωσε "σχετικα". Παν οι ευκαιριες για ερωτα? Μονο ο γαμος με περιμενει? Τι γινεται ρε πουστη? Πεθαινω εδω!

----------


## giwta2

Δεν μου λες; επίτηδες το κάνεις και εσύ;εγώ τι να λέω που είμαι 25+25
Αλλάζουμε λίγο να σου πω εγώ ποιός γέρασε,Αλλά το μυαλό αρχίζει και στροφάρει αργά.μην αφήνες τα καλύτερά σου χρόνια και μην μιζεριάζεις.Είχα δυο παιδιά και εκατό προβλήματα στην ηλικία σου και ήμουν παιδί.Αντε βγες εξω να σε χτυπήσει αεράκι που γέρασες.Τώρα παιδάκι μου αρχίζει η ζωή για σένα.μακάρι να μου έλεγαν και μένα στα 25 κάτι εκτός απο το πρέπει και το μην

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Δεν μου λες; επίτηδες το κάνεις και εσύ;εγώ τι να λέω που είμαι 25+25
> Αλλάζουμε λίγο να σου πω εγώ ποιός γέρασε,Αλλά το μυαλό αρχίζει και στροφάρει αργά.μην αφήνες τα καλύτερά σου χρόνια και μην μιζεριάζεις.Είχα δυο παιδιά και εκατό προβλήματα στην ηλικία σου και ήμουν παιδί.Αντε βγες εξω να σε χτυπήσει αεράκι που γέρασες.Τώρα παιδάκι μου αρχίζει η ζωή για σένα.μακάρι να μου έλεγαν και μένα στα 25 κάτι εκτός απο το πρέπει και το μην


Οχι δεν το κανω επιτηδες! Βασικα ζηλευω ατομα μεγαλυτερα μου που ειναι ακμαιοι και μαχιμοι και πραγματικα τους ζηλευω!

Ειδες τι λες? Είχες 2 παιδια! Εγω δεν εχω τπτ! Και τον μαρτη 26! Πως μπορω να ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμος ρε γαμωτο? Βλεπω τους εφηβους και τους ζηλευει καθε χιλιοστο της υπαρξης μου! Ειμαι στο μεταιχμιο που απο παιδι γινομαι αντρας αλλα καποια πραματα με κρατανε πισω! Κανω πολυ ασχημες σκεψεις

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα...εγω μεγαλωσα αλλα στα 26 δεν θελω να γυρισω:P
Δεν περναγα τοσο καλα οσο περναω τωρα...απο αυτη την αποψη :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Και γω το εχω αυτο το συναισθημα οτι γερασα δεν εισαι ο μονος. Είμαι 27 και δεν εχω κανει τιποτα επι της ουσιας.

----------


## Paolo_1

Δεν εξηγείς τους λόγους για τους οποίους νιώθεις γέρος.Λες ότι ζηλεύεις τους μεγαλύτερους.Για ποιο λόγο;Για τις χιλιάδες υποχρεώσεις που έχουν(οικογένειες,δουλειές ,λογαριασμούς,δάνεια κι ένα σωρό άλλα);Μην υποτιμάς και τον τομέα υγεία,σκέψου ότι ακόμα ηλικιακά σε παίρνει να κάνεις τις καταχρήσεις σου(ποτά,ξενύχτια),ενώ αντίθετα όσο μεγαλώνεις τόσο περισσότερο πρέπει να προσέχεις.

Και επίσης ζηλεύεις και τους εφήβους.Μ\'αυτό που λες μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είσαι έτοιμος να μπεις ακόμα στην ενήλικη ζωή και στις υποχρεώσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτή.Δεν ξέρω αν μεγάλωσες σε προστατευτικό περιβάλλον,αλλά να θυμάσαι ότι η ζωή προχωράει και δεν πρέπει να μένουμε στα ίδια.Απ\'ότι κατάλαβα,χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το παλιότερο forum σου,δεν πρέπει να έχεις ζήσει όλα όσα θα ήθελες μέχρι τώρα και γι\'αυτό βγάζεις αυτήν την απαισιοδοξία.

Πάντως εμένα κάτι μου λέει ότι το κύριο πρόβλημα σου είναι η έλλειψη γκόμενας,κι όλα αυτά περι ζήλειας είναι να\'χαμε να λέγαμε.Μήπως αν υπήρχε καμιά γυναίκα στη ζωή σου,όλα θα ήταν ωραία και καλά τελικά;Πες μου αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## giwta2

Ναι Jimm μόνη να μπαίνω κάθε λίγο σε νοσοκομέια να τρέχω σε δικαστήρια να εχω οικονομικά προβήματα να μην εχω αδέλφια και να είμαι μερα νύχτα στο πόδι.Ας μην βαλω και το κυνήγι των πεθερικών. λοιπόν δεν υπήρχα πουθενά και τώρα προσπαθώ η γεντομπεμπεκα στα 50+ να βρώ λίγο τον εαυτό μου.Σου αρέσει;τι κακό είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά;Η πιο σοφή παροιμία είναι &lt;στερνή μου γνώση να σε είχα πρώτα&gt;

----------


## jimmaster

> [i]
> 
> Πάντως εμένα κάτι μου λέει ότι το κύριο πρόβλημα σου είναι η έλλειψη γκόμενας,κι όλα αυτά περι ζήλειας είναι να\'χαμε να λέγαμε.Μήπως αν υπήρχε καμιά γυναίκα στη ζωή σου,όλα θα ήταν ωραία και καλά τελικά;Πες μου αν κάνω λάθος.


Ναι αυτο πιστευω κι εγω αλλα οι ελλειψεις εμπειριας μου σε αυτον τον τομεα με κρατανε πισω... Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο αλλα το δικο μου δεν παει και πολυ καλα...

Αν θες πες με ανωριμΟ. Το περιβαλλον που μεγαλωσα ηταν και ειναι προστατευτικο αλλα με λυπη μου διαπιστωνω οτι τα ψυχολογικα μου με κυνηγανε απο μικρο παιδι κι οτι δεν εφταιγαν ουτε τα κιλα που ειχα ουτε τιποτα. Ειμαι αχορταγος και πολυ ανυπομονος, αγχωτικος και απιστευτα απαισιοδοξος ωρες ωρες οποτε καταλαβαινεις! Απο διασκεδαση γυρναω και ενω μπορει να φαινεται οτι περνουσα καλα, απο μεσα μου ενιωθα πεθαμενος. Αβυσσος η ψυχη του ανθρωπου...

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Κοιτα...εγω μεγαλωσα αλλα στα 26 δεν θελω να γυρισω:P
> Δεν περναγα τοσο καλα οσο περναω τωρα...απο αυτη την αποψη


Γι αυτο ζηλευω τους εφηβους. Γιατι μπορει τα 26 και τα 25 να θεωρουνται νεοτητα αλλα ειναι εποχη αλλαγων. Που παντα ειναι απαισια! Δουλειες δεν υπαρχουν, μελλον αβεβαιο και βεβαιως ακομα με τους γονεις μου! Οι ανθρωποι στεωοχωριουνται τοσο πολυ που με βλεπουν ετσι που εχω τρελες τυψεις για αυτους! Εναν με εχουνε και ονειρευοντουσαν να με βλεπανε χαρουμενο και οχι μες την μιζερια! Και για να απαντησω και στην γιωτα, καταλαβαινω απολυτα και συμπασχω με τα προβληματα σου και ολων των ανθρωπων αλλα οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι σε κριση δεν εχει σημασια η ηλικια. Μου φαινεται η ιδια κολαση με την πρωτη φορα πριν απο 9-10 χρονια που επαθα το πρωτο μου καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο.

----------


## mariafound

Jimmmaster θα ηθελα να επισημανω κατι που προσεξα.Δεν ησουν παιδι μεχρι τωρα κ γινεσαι αντρας,αυτο επρεπε να εχει γινει χρονια πριν η μαλλον να εχει αρχισει η αλλαγη αυτη σταδιακα,αποτομα δεν γινεται τιποτα.Ειπες ομως οτι τοτε ειχε αρχισει η καταθλιψη.Θα ηθελες να μιλησεις περισσοτερο γιαυτην?

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Jimmmaster θα ηθελα να επισημανω κατι που προσεξα.Δεν ησουν παιδι μεχρι τωρα κ γινεσαι αντρας,αυτο επρεπε να εχει γινει χρονια πριν η μαλλον να εχει αρχισει η αλλαγη αυτη σταδιακα,αποτομα δεν γινεται τιποτα.Ειπες ομως οτι τοτε ειχε αρχισει η καταθλιψη.Θα ηθελες να μιλησεις περισσοτερο γιαυτην?


Δεν ηταν με διαγνωση αλλα οπως το βλεπω τωρα , μαλλον κατι τετοιο ηταν αφου για 10 μερες ημουν μες τα μαυρα χαλια, εκανα σκεψεις ασχημες, ετρεμα ολοκληρος και πρωτη μου φορα συνειδητοποιησα την θνητοτητα. Ηταν γερο σοκ το οποιο μετα ξεπερασα, αλλα με ξαναβρηκε. Επισης ζηλευα, και ζηλευω τα αλλα παιδια που ειναι πιο κουλ απο μενα. Μου ειναι δλδ πολυ δυσκολο να χαλαρωσω την δεδομενη στιγμη χωρις να σκεφτομαι συνεχως! Και πριν τον στρατο ρε γαμωτο ημουν πολυ οκ. Μες την ενεργεια, γυμναστικη συνεχεια, εκανα οικονομια και μαζευα λεφτα. Ειχα ενα πλανο για την ζωη μου και ημουν ευτυχισμενος. Θελω να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου. 

Ξερεις, θεωρουσα κατι το τρομερο το να γινω 25 η 26 η 27 η 30 αλλα τωρα βλεπω πως ο ανθρωπος μεχρι την μεση ηλικια, ακομα νεος ειναι. Δεν θελω να χαραμιζω τις σωματικες μου αντοχες, και τις σεξουαλικες γιατι ειμαι αρρωστος! Δε ν ειναι κριμα. Δεν ειναι αργα να απολαυσω καποια πραματα που ως φοιτητης - μαθητης στερηθηκα γιατι ημουν αγαθος και ατολμος και επικεντρωμενος στο μελλον. Μονο διαβασμα και συνεχης θλιψη. Λιγες ηταν οι στιγμες που περναγα καλα, και οταν ημουν κοντα σε κοπελες κοντευα να κανω εμετο απο το αγχος. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ?

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Και γω το εχω αυτο το συναισθημα οτι γερασα δεν εισαι ο μονος. Είμαι 27 και δεν εχω κανει τιποτα επι της ουσιας.


Δεν γερασες! Καλα τη σκατοεποχη ειναι αυτη που ζουμε? Εγω ακουω ιστοριες απο τους γονεις μου που τα 27 τα αναπολουν ως την νιοτη τους! Οτι πετουσαν απο ενεργεια!

Στη γενια μας δλδ γιατι ετσι? Τελικα το πιο σοφο ρητο ειναι οτι ποτε δεν ειναι αργα!

----------


## lllogan

> _Originally posted by jimmaster_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Και γω το εχω αυτο το συναισθημα οτι γερασα δεν εισαι ο μονος. Είμαι 27 και δεν εχω κανει τιποτα επι της ουσιας.
> 
> 
> ...


Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, γιατί δεν θέλω να γενικεύω και να έχουμε γκρίνιες. Από 20 χρονών μέχρι σχεδόν 30 σήμερα, μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν στη κατάψυξη. Φρέσκος, αλλά παγωμένος. Ποτέ δεν ένιωσα γέρος. Και στις πιο απελπιστικές στιγμές μου βαθιά μέσα μου ήξερα ότι υπήρχε η φλόγα. Η φυλακή μου δεν με γέρασε. Απλά έκανα ένα (απαραίτητο :Wink:  διάλλειμα από τη ζωή. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να μπω ξανά σε στάση.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by lllogan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jimmaster_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θες να πεις δλδ οτι πρεπει απλα να κανω υπομονη και πως ολα θα φτιαξουν? Γιατι εδω και 6-7 μηνες νιωθω να εχω χασει τον κοσμο κατω απ τα ποδια μου. Μιλαμε περναω μεγαλη κριση και πραγματικα απορω πως θα ξεφυγω!

----------


## Paolo_1

Ε καλά ρε φίλε νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος 26αρης που νιώθει αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον του;Και πως ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι cool;Λες ότι μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Συγγνώμη,αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς κάτω των 30 στην Ελλάδα που να μένουν μόνοι τους;Εδώ άλλοι δουλεύουν και παρόλ\'αυτά δεν το κουνάνε από το σπίτι τους μέχρι να παντρευτούν.Μην το βλέπεις σαν ντροπή να μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Λίγο το\'χεις,να σε περιμένει κάθε μέρα σπιτικό φαγητό και καθαρά ρούχα από τη μάνα σου;Μπορείς να βρεις γυναίκα σήμερα που να σου μαγειρεύει και να σου καθαρίζει;
Δεν λέω ότι το να μένεις με τους γονείς είναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα,αλλά απ\'το να μένεις εντελώς μόνος καλύτερα μ\'αυτούς.Άσε που γλυτώνεις και τα ενοίκια.

Θα σου δώσω και μια συμβουλή:αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν πλησιάζεις κοπέλες,τότε θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά να πηγαίνεις σε οίκους ανοχής.Πίστεψέ με,το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκάρει άμεσα είναι το σεξ.Τουλάχιστον είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να εξοικιωθείς με το γυναικείο φύλο.Βέβαια αυτό έπρεπε να το έχεις κάνει εδώ και κάτι χρόνια,αλλά μπορείς και τώρα.Και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να βρεις και κάτι για ν\'ασχολείσαι,μια δουλειά ή ένα χόμπι για να γεμίζεις τον άχρηστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχεις.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ε καλά ρε φίλε νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος 26αρης που νιώθει αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον του;Και πως ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι cool;Λες ότι μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Συγγνώμη,αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς κάτω των 30 στην Ελλάδα που να μένουν μόνοι τους;Εδώ άλλοι δουλεύουν και παρόλ\'αυτά δεν το κουνάνε από το σπίτι τους μέχρι να παντρευτούν.Μην το βλέπεις σαν ντροπή να μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Λίγο το\'χεις,να σε περιμένει κάθε μέρα σπιτικό φαγητό και καθαρά ρούχα από τη μάνα σου;Μπορείς να βρεις γυναίκα σήμερα που να σου μαγειρεύει και να σου καθαρίζει;
> Δεν λέω ότι το να μένεις με τους γονείς είναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα,αλλά απ\'το να μένεις εντελώς μόνος καλύτερα μ\'αυτούς.Άσε που γλυτώνεις και τα ενοίκια.
> 
> Θα σου δώσω και μια συμβουλή:αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν πλησιάζεις κοπέλες,τότε θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά να πηγαίνεις σε οίκους ανοχής.Πίστεψέ με,το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκάρει άμεσα είναι το σεξ.Τουλάχιστον είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να εξοικιωθείς με το γυναικείο φύλο.Βέβαια αυτό έπρεπε να το έχεις κάνει εδώ και κάτι χρόνια,αλλά μπορείς και τώρα.Και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να βρεις και κάτι για ν\'ασχολείσαι,μια δουλειά ή ένα χόμπι για να γεμίζεις τον άχρηστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχεις.


οντας πολυ τυχερος ανθρωπος βλεπεις, πηγα σε οικο ανοχης το 2006 και δεν τα καταφερα. αυτο με εφερε σε καραμπινατη καταθλιψη. τοσο που με επιασε νευρικη κριση να πουμε μες το γραφειο της ψυχολογου και απο τοτε δεν ξαναπατησα. ΓΙατι ετσι ρε πουστη μου? Γιατι καποιοι απο μας να τραβανε τετοιες μαλακιες? κι εγω ειμαι καλος ανθρωπος, δεν εχω πειραξει ποτε κανεναν. και με τις γκομενες δεν ημουν ποτε επιθετικος απο σεβασμο. μαλλον βλακας ειμαι

----------


## mariafound

Jimm ποτε δεν ειναι αργα κ για κανενα.Γιατι δεν ξαναπηγες στην ψυχολογο?Θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις απο κει που σταματησες[γνωμη μου παντα].Το οτι σε ειδε σε νευρικη κριση δεν ειναι καθολου αρνητικο,το αντιθετο.
Μαλλον τα αγορια του φορουμ ειναι πιο ικανα να σου απαντησουν,αλλα δεν θεωρω μια αποτυχια στον οικο ανοχης σαν αποτυχια ζωης.Δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι,δεν λειτουργουν με τον ιδιο τροπο.Θελεις μια διαφορετικη σχεση την οποια θα βρεις μολις σταματησεις να προσπαθεις να μιμεισαι τους αλλους κ γινεις ο εαυτος σου..Δεν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα προτυπα ανδρων οι οποιο φερονται ολοι με ενα τροπο.
,Κ οι περισσοτερες γυναικες λατρευουν τους ευαισθητους αντρες που τους φερονται με σεβασμο.

----------


## mariafound

Κ κατι αλλο.Δεν εισαι βλακας ,μην ξαναμιλησεις ετσι για τον εαυτο σου

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Jimm ποτε δεν ειναι αργα κ για κανενα.Γιατι δεν ξαναπηγες στην ψυχολογο?Θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις απο κει που σταματησες[γνωμη μου παντα].Το οτι σε ειδε σε νευρικη κριση δεν ειναι καθολου αρνητικο,το αντιθετο.
> Μαλλον τα αγορια του φορουμ ειναι πιο ικανα να σου απαντησουν,αλλα δεν θεωρω μια αποτυχια στον οικο ανοχης σαν αποτυχια ζωης.Δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι,δεν λειτουργουν με τον ιδιο τροπο.Θελεις μια διαφορετικη σχεση την οποια θα βρεις μολις σταματησεις να προσπαθεις να μιμεισαι τους αλλους κ γινεις ο εαυτος σου..Δεν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα προτυπα ανδρων οι οποιο φερονται ολοι με ενα τροπο.
> ,Κ οι περισσοτερες γυναικες λατρευουν τους ευαισθητους αντρες που τους φερονται με σεβασμο.


Σε ευχαριστω μαρια αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι θελω να χαρω καποια πραγματα τωρα που μαι πιτσιρικας ακομα και με παιρνει να φλερταρω και να χω καποιες ερωτικες περιπετειες ετσι ωστε οταν βρεθει η καταλληλη να ησυχασω και να πω οτι εδω θα αραξω καταλαβες? και απ οτι βλεπω δλδ την ευκαιρια δεν την εχω χασει ακομα. ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## mariafound

Jimm Εισαι πολυ νεος ,ολη η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου.Ζησε την ζωη,απολαυσε τον ερωτα κ μην σκεφτεσαι χρονοδιαγραμματα κ προτυπα.Ποτε θα εμφανιστει η καταλληλη ?Δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις.Η διψα του ανθρωπου για ερωτα κ φλερτ δεν σταματαει ποτε

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλή χρονιά jimmaster! :Smile: 
Όλοι γνωρίζουμε 80χρονους\"νέους\"και \"ηλικιωμένους\"έφηβους ή παιδιά.Ο τρόπος που αισθανόμαστε για τον εαυτό μας περιέχει την αποδοχή ή την απόρριψη,τα αισθήματα μειονεξίας ή κατωτερότητας έχουν συνδεθεί μέσα σου με τον τρόπο που κρίνεις τον εαυτό σου.Είσαι σίγουρος πως τα χρόνια μπροστά σου δεν έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες για σένα όπως για άλλους ανθρώπους,που ζηλεύεις και θεωρείς ανώτερους από σένα.
Πώς θα αλλάξει αυτός ο εντυπωμένος τρόπος να αισθάνεσαι ανίκανος,μείον,δειλός και άνευ ικανοτήτων;Λες να σηκωθείς ένα πρωί και να έχεις γίνει o cool,ο party animal γεμάτος αυτοπεποίθηση και σαγήνη;H ωμή αλήθεια είναι πως μας τροφοδότησαν ανασφάλειες οι γονεικές συμπεριφορές που για να αλλάξουμε σκέψεις και αισθήματα δεμένες με αυτές πρέπει να περάσουμε στη σωστή δράση.Τουτέστιν ψυχολόγο και την ανάλογη θεραπεία για το δικό μας θέμα.Δεν πα να έχεις τους μύες του Σβαρτζενέργκερ,εάν δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά μέσα στο πετσί σου,αν δεν το σέβεσαι,δεν το ακούς,δεν το κατανοείς,δεν εφευρίσκεις παρά υποκατάστατα.Η λύση θα έρθει μέσα από\"αναγκαστική\"κοινωνικο ποίηση,δηλαδή πίεση στα σημεία ακριβώς που φοβάσαι.
Άιντε και να σου πούμε 100 άτομα,βρε jim δεν είσαι γέρος,άμα εσύ νιώθεις έτσι,μόνο η δική σου γνώμη θα μετρήσει,πολύ απλά γιατί το κλειδί βρίσκεται εκεί,σε σένα.Μπες σε πρόγραμμα δουλειάς,με έναν ειδικό να σε μάθει πως θα ξεπερνάς τον φόβο για τις εμπειρίες,για την επαφή με τις γυναίκες,για τις ανασφάλειες.

----------


## anoiksi

δεν ξερω και εγω ειμαι 26, δηλ τωρα που μπηκε το 2010 ειμαι 27 γαμωτο  :Smile:  , αλλα αντιθετα μαζι σου δεν νιωθω οτι ειμαι τοσο...και εγω πριν λιγο σταματησα να ειμαι φοιτητρια...Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχει σημασια ποσο εισαι σε νουμερο αλλα πως αισθανεσαι...αν δεν σε ικανοποιει αυτο τοτε κοιτα λιγο τι δεν κανεις και τι δεν εχεις στη ζωη σου ωστε να νιωθεις πληρης...δεν εχει απολυτος σημασια η ηλικια, αλλα το πως ζεις, τι κανεις για να περνανε οι στιγμες ομορφα και να αισθανεσαι μια αλφα ολοκληρωση...εισαι αρσενικο απο οσο εχω καταλαβει, επομενως αν η επιθυμια σου ειναι καποια οικογενεια, μην ξεχνας εισαι αντρας και μπορεις να παντρεθτεια και να κανεις παιδια και στα 60...εγω αυτο που θα προτυνα παντος ειναι να μην βιαζεσαι και να ζησεις την τωρινη ζωη σου ετσι οπως αρμοζει για την ηλικια σου, με τα λαθη και τον αυθορμητισμο τις ηλικιας σου...

----------


## anoiksi

Οσο αφορα για το αλλο κομματι συμφωνω με τον RainAndWind...πρεπει να το παλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου...κανε ενα διαλλειμμα απο την ζωη που εχεις στο μυαλο σου και κανε μια ζωη που θα σε οδηγησει σε αυτην...κανε πραγματα που θα σε ωθησουν να τα βλεπεις αλλιως και κυριως να ανακτησεις την χαμενη αυτοπεποιθηση σου...Οσο αφορα το σεξ, να ξαναδοκιμασεις να κανεις, γιατι μπορει να σου ερθει μια κοπελα και να την διωξεις μονο και μονο επειδη φοβασαι οτι δεν θα σε θελει επειδη δεν εκανες/μπορεις να κανεις σεξ, ασε που δεν θα το ευχαριστηθεις κιολας απο το πολυ σου το αγχος να ανταπεξελθεις σε μια κατασταση που ειναι ξενη για σενα...να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν νιωθει η κοπελα δυνατα πραγματα για σενα θα σε βοηθησει...και να σου πω και κατι, δεν ειναι και καμια σπουδαια τεχνη, απλα παθος χρειαζεται και θα βρεις να κανεις τα ερωτικα παιχνιδια, αφου θα γουσταρεις, θα θελεις να ικανοποιησεις και ικανοποιηθεις και ολα τα ταμπου και οι σκεψεις θα σβησουν εκεινη την στιγμη...μονο το αγχος σου καταπολεμα :Smile:

----------


## Paolo_1

Πάντως Jim καλά θα κάνεις να μην ακους και πολλές συμβουλές από γυναίκες.Ότι και να σου λένε,δυστυχώς οι ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ σπάνια δίνουν σημασία σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ερωτικές εμπειρίες,τουτέστιν δε γουστάρουν να το παίζουν δασκάλες και προτιμούν τους ώριμους άντρες.Οι ερωτικές εμπειρίες του άντρα σε συνδιασμό με την οικονομική του κατάσταση είναι αυτό που κοιτάνε πρώτα οι γυναίκες και όλα τα άλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα.Αυτό στο λέω γιατί τρελαίνομαι όταν ακούω συμβουλές του στυλ \'βγες έξω,γνώρισε κόσμο,όλα θα γίνουν στην ώρα τους κλπ κλπ\'.Μόνο που αν περάσουν τα χρόνια κι εσύ ακόμα σκέφτεσαι \'εντάξει θα βρω κι εγώ κάποτε το δρόμο μου\' τότε είναι που θα έχεις γεράσει πραγματικά και δε θα το έχεις καταλάβει.

Επίσης γράφεις ότι είσαι καλό παιδί.Μεγάλο μειονέκτημα.Δεν το ξέρεις ότι τα κακά παιδιά είναι αυτά που τραβάνε και τις γυναίκες;Η ζωή φίλε μου είναι πολύ σκληρή και θέλει κυνικότητα.Προσπάθησε να γίνεις πιο σκληρός,πλησίαζε γυναίκες,παίξτο θαρραλέος κι ας μην είσαι,όλη η ιστορία στη σημερινή κοινωνία είναι όχι το πως είσαι αλλά το πως πλασάρεσαι.Μην περιμένεις τίποτα από τους άλλους,όλοι είναι για την πάρτη τους,πάρε εσύ τη ζωή στα χέρια σου για να μη σε κάνει αυτή ότι θέλει.

----------


## mariafound

Παολο τωρα τον μπερδεψες τελειως.Του λες οτι πρεπει να \'παιζει\"κατι που δεν ειναι?
Για πες μου πως γινεται χωρις να το καταλαβουν ολοι κ να εχει πληρη αποτυχια?
Επισης βλεπω οτι ξερεις πολυ καλα τη γνωμη των γυναικων κ μιλας εκ μερους τους.Φανταζομαι οτι θα ειναι αποτελεσμα της εμπειριας σου ,μονο που δεν υπαρχει γενικος κανονας για τιποτα

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Πάντως Jim καλά θα κάνεις να μην ακους και πολλές συμβουλές από γυναίκες.Ότι και να σου λένε,δυστυχώς οι ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ σπάνια δίνουν σημασία σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ερωτικές εμπειρίες,τουτέστιν δε γουστάρουν να το παίζουν δασκάλες και προτιμούν τους ώριμους άντρες.Οι ερωτικές εμπειρίες του άντρα σε συνδιασμό με την οικονομική του κατάσταση είναι αυτό που κοιτάνε πρώτα οι γυναίκες και όλα τα άλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα.Αυτό στο λέω γιατί τρελαίνομαι όταν ακούω συμβουλές του στυλ \'βγες έξω,γνώρισε κόσμο,όλα θα γίνουν στην ώρα τους κλπ κλπ\'.Μόνο που αν περάσουν τα χρόνια κι εσύ ακόμα σκέφτεσαι \'εντάξει θα βρω κι εγώ κάποτε το δρόμο μου\' τότε είναι που θα έχεις γεράσει πραγματικά και δε θα το έχεις καταλάβει.
> 
> Επίσης γράφεις ότι είσαι καλό παιδί.Μεγάλο μειονέκτημα.Δεν το ξέρεις ότι τα κακά παιδιά είναι αυτά που τραβάνε και τις γυναίκες;Η ζωή φίλε μου είναι πολύ σκληρή και θέλει κυνικότητα.Προσπάθησε να γίνεις πιο σκληρός,πλησίαζε γυναίκες,παίξτο θαρραλέος κι ας μην είσαι,όλη η ιστορία στη σημερινή κοινωνία είναι όχι το πως είσαι αλλά το πως πλασάρεσαι.Μην περιμένεις τίποτα από τους άλλους,όλοι είναι για την πάρτη τους,πάρε εσύ τη ζωή στα χέρια σου για να μη σε κάνει αυτή ότι θέλει.


Παντως για καποιες γυναικες εδω μεσα δε ισχυουν αυτα που λες γιατι πραγματικα με εχουν στηριξει. Τωρα οσον αφορα στο αν θα μου καθοντουσαν πραγματικα κι εγω αμφιβαλλω! Ξερεις γιατι? Γιατι οταν ημουν μικροτερος, αντι καποιος να μας πει, πιασε μια και πηδα και αν δεν της αρεσει τραβα σαλλη, απο παντου εβλεπες να λενε οι αντρες εχουν ανασφαλιες και οι γυναικες εχουν γινει πιο απαιτητικες στο σεξ και κατι τετοια. Ε βεβαιως, οταν γαλουχεισαι πιστευοντας οτι γυναικα = το παν και αντρας = αναλωσιμος, πως να μην χεζεσαι στο βρακι σου. Οπως το βλεπω τωρα, αν ημουν εμπειρος στο σεξ, δεν υπαρχει γκομενα που να μην της την επεφτα οσο ωραια και να ταν γιατι τελικα η εμφανιση ειναι δευτερευον χαρακτηριστικο μπροστα στην πιστη του καθε αντρα οτι του αξιζει οποιαδηποτε. Και εννοειται αναμεσα στο ηλικιακο ευρος του καθενος. Οχι σε καμια πατρονα ουτε σε καμια ανηλικη.

----------


## jimmaster

και στην τελικη αν υπαρχει κοπελα εδω μεσα που να πηγαινε με καποιον σα κι εμενα, δλδ εμφανισιμο αλλα απειρο ας το δηλωσει! περιμενω

----------


## Paolo_1

Το θέμα δεν είναι να σε στηρίζουν οι γυναίκες,αυτό είναι παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο.Σκοπός είναι να σου κάθονται κιόλας αν είστε και ηλικιακά κοντά.Χαίρω πολύ,τί να το κάνεις αν κάποια σε βλέπει μόνο φιλικά και μόλις τις τα ρίξεις αρχίζει τις δικαιολογίες του στυλ\'δεν είσαι ο τύπος μου\'και λοιπές μλκίες.Δηλαδή τί,να κάθεσαι και να ακούς πόσες φορές το κάνει το βράδυ με τον δικό της ή τί δώρο να του πάρει;Φίλε μου αν είσαι σ\'αυτήν την κατηγορία ανδρών φρόντισε ν\'αλλάξεις γρήγορα γιατί θα είσαι για πολύ καιρό με το πουλί στο χέρι.

Τώρα βέβαια όσον αφορά την απειρία που έχεις εγώ δεν θα σου χαιδέψω τ\'αυτιά όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ.Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα,στην ουσία έχεις χάσει μεγάλο μέρος από τα νιάτα σου λόγω των ανασφαλειών σου.Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να στραφείς σε κοπέλες μικρότερης ηλικίας,δηλ.16-19 που δεν έχουν και τις τρελές εμπειρίες ακόμα και μπορείς να τις φέρεις βόλτα πιο εύκολα.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Παολο τωρα τον μπερδεψες τελειως.Του λες οτι πρεπει να \'παιζει\"κατι που δεν ειναι?
> Για πες μου πως γινεται χωρις να το καταλαβουν ολοι κ να εχει πληρη αποτυχια?
> Επισης βλεπω οτι ξερεις πολυ καλα τη γνωμη των γυναικων κ μιλας εκ μερους τους.Φανταζομαι οτι θα ειναι αποτελεσμα της εμπειριας σου ,μονο που δεν υπαρχει γενικος κανονας για τιποτα


Και για ελαφρυνουμε λιγο το mood (εμεις οι συναισθηματικοι ανθρωποι τραγικοποιουμε λιγο τα πραματα) σου αφιερωνω την τραγουδαρα του σωκρατη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PqH6AsQgIw
 :Wink:

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Το θέμα δεν είναι να σε στηρίζουν οι γυναίκες,αυτό είναι παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο.Σκοπός είναι να σου κάθονται κιόλας αν είστε και ηλικιακά κοντά.Χαίρω πολύ,τί να το κάνεις αν κάποια σε βλέπει μόνο φιλικά και μόλις τις τα ρίξεις αρχίζει τις δικαιολογίες του στυλ\'δεν είσαι ο τύπος μου\'και λοιπές μλκίες.Δηλαδή τί,να κάθεσαι και να ακούς πόσες φορές το κάνει το βράδυ με τον δικό της ή τί δώρο να του πάρει;Φίλε μου αν είσαι σ\'αυτήν την κατηγορία ανδρών φρόντισε ν\'αλλάξεις γρήγορα γιατί θα είσαι για πολύ καιρό με το πουλί στο χέρι.
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια όσον αφορά την απειρία που έχεις εγώ δεν θα σου χαιδέψω τ\'αυτιά όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ.Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα,στην ουσία έχεις χάσει μεγάλο μέρος από τα νιάτα σου λόγω των ανασφαλειών σου.Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να στραφείς σε κοπέλες μικρότερης ηλικίας,δηλ.16-19 που δεν έχουν και τις τρελές εμπειρίες ακόμα και μπορείς να τις φέρεις βόλτα πιο εύκολα.


Δεν μπορω να δεχτω την εκφραση \"εχασα μεγαλο μερος απο τα νιατα μου\"!! Εκανα κι αλλα πραματα εκτος απ το να κλαιω την μοιρα μου και να κυνηγαω το μου..ι και εννοειται πως ακομα μεγαλο μερος απο τα νιατα μου ειναι μπροστα μου!!! αντε τωρα!

----------


## Paolo_1

Αν έκανες και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από το να κλαις τη μοίρα σου όπως λες,τότε γιατί έφτασες σ\'αυτήν κατάσταση,να νιώθεις γερασμένος και να τρέχεις σε ψυχολόγους;

Φίλε μου παραδέξου το.Η έλλειψη ερωτικής ζωής είναι αυτή που μπορεί να τρελάνει ένα άντρα,κυρίως νεαρής ηλικίας όπως εμεις.Ότι και να λενε οι ψυχολόγοι,αν ο ερωτικός τομέας υπολειτουργεί τότε τίποτα δεν πάει καλά.Εγώ εκεί έχω καταλήξει ότι βρίσκεται η ρίζα όλων των προβλημάτων.Στο δικό μου forum αναφέρω ότι με οτιδήποτε και να ασχοληθώ δεν με γεμίζει όσο μια σχέση.Και πραγματικά όταν κάνω μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν διαπιστώνω ότι ήμουν ευτυχισμένος μόνο όταν είχα κοπέλα δίπλα μου.

----------


## Remedy

ρε συ παολο
σκεψου και καμια αλλη εκδοχη....οποιο προβλημα και να διαβασεις, γραφεις απο κατω \"βρες καμια γκομενα\"
μηπως σου λειπει εσενα η γκομενα και εχεις γινει τοσο προβλεψιμος?

----------


## Winston_man

Remedy σε εχουν γαμησει πολλες φορες?

----------


## krino

σε καλο μου....
με επιασε ξαφνικα ενα γελιο.....

αλλο κακο να μην μας ευρει, πουλι πετουμενο να μην βρεθει μπροστα μας...

γκουντναιτ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Remedy σε εχουν γαμησει πολλες φορες?


παρα πολλες
(σε βοηθησα?)

----------


## Winston_man

Απο όλες τις τρυπες?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Απο όλες τις τρυπες?


απο οσες γουσταρα.
γιατι τοσο ενδιαφερον?

----------


## Winston_man

Τιποτα σε νομιζα για τσουλακι (Οπως ειναι οι περισοτερες) τελικα εισαι Τσουλα με Τ κεφαλαιο.
Καληνυχτα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Τιποτα σε νομιζα για τσουλακι (Οπως ειναι οι περισοτερες) τελικα εισαι Τσουλα με Τ κεφαλαιο.
> Καληνυχτα.


χαχαχαχχα


καλα....

----------


## Absolut

Όταν ένας έφηβος οραματίζεται τα χρόνια που θα \'ρθουν μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο , τα νιάτα του , σίγουρα στις σκέψεις κυριαρχεί και ότι θα έχει ερωτική ζωή.Τι γίνεται λοιπόν άμα αργότερα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή η κυρίαρχη προσδοκία του να χαίρεται τις γυναίκες δεν έχει εκπληρωθεί καθόλου μέχρι στιγμής ; Παθαίνει υπαρξιακό , τι άλλο.
Δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που φεύγουν δε γυρνάνε πίσω και από την άλλη τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο σε αυτή τη ζωή.Καθώς ξεπερνάς τα 25 για παράδειγμα πολλές 18χρονες σε βλέπουν αρκετά μεγάλο.Που σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να χαρείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου ένα πιπίνι.Μετά μπορεί να γίνεις ένα ανώμαλος πορνόγερος που λιγουρεύεται τις 18χρονες επειδή ποτέ του δε χάρηκε καμία τέτοια.
Τι άνθρωπος θα γίνει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρεί ποτέ όχι τον έρωτα , αλλά ούτε καν μια τρυφερότητα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης ; 
Η συμπεριφορά \"των άλλων\" δε , απλά έρχεται για να μεγιστοποιήσει το πρόβλημα.Πραγματική κατανόηση δύσκολα βρίσκεις.Άλλοι υποτιμούν το πρόβλημα όντας ανίκανοι να συναισθανθούν , άλλοι είναι κάφροι και θα αρχίσουν την καζόυρα , άλλες/άλλοι θα σου συμπεριφέρονται λες και είσαι 15 χρονών και βέβαια οι περισσότερες γκόμενες θα σε απορρίψουν άμα μάθουν το βρώμικο παρελθόν σου επειδή θα φρικάρουν.
Η προσπάθεια για λύση περιλαμβάνει ψυχολόγο , ιερόδουλες (για κάποια στοιχειώδη εκτόνωση) και ο Θεός Βοηθός.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Όταν ένας έφηβος οραματίζεται τα χρόνια που θα \'ρθουν μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο , τα νιάτα του , σίγουρα στις σκέψεις κυριαρχεί και ότι θα έχει ερωτική ζωή.Τι γίνεται λοιπόν άμα αργότερα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή η κυρίαρχη προσδοκία του να χαίρεται τις γυναίκες δεν έχει εκπληρωθεί καθόλου μέχρι στιγμής ; Παθαίνει υπαρξιακό , τι άλλο.
> Δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που φεύγουν δε γυρνάνε πίσω και από την άλλη τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο σε αυτή τη ζωή.Καθώς ξεπερνάς τα 25 για παράδειγμα πολλές 18χρονες σε βλέπουν αρκετά μεγάλο.Που σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να χαρείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου ένα πιπίνι.Μετά μπορεί να γίνεις ένα ανώμαλος πορνόγερος που λιγουρεύεται τις 18χρονες επειδή ποτέ του δε χάρηκε καμία τέτοια.
> Τι άνθρωπος θα γίνει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρεί ποτέ όχι τον έρωτα , αλλά ούτε καν μια τρυφερότητα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης ; 
> Η συμπεριφορά \"των άλλων\" δε , απλά έρχεται για να μεγιστοποιήσει το πρόβλημα.Πραγματική κατανόηση δύσκολα βρίσκεις.Άλλοι υποτιμούν το πρόβλημα όντας ανίκανοι να συναισθανθούν , άλλοι είναι κάφροι και θα αρχίσουν την καζόυρα , άλλες/άλλοι θα σου συμπεριφέρονται λες και είσαι 15 χρονών και βέβαια οι περισσότερες γκόμενες θα σε απορρίψουν άμα μάθουν το βρώμικο παρελθόν σου επειδή θα φρικάρουν.
> Η προσπάθεια για λύση περιλαμβάνει ψυχολόγο , ιερόδουλες (για κάποια στοιχειώδη εκτόνωση) και ο Θεός Βοηθός.


Ειναι αργα, και μπηκα απο περιεργεια να δω τι παιζεται στο ποστ μου. Αυτο ρε φιλε το εγραψες απο διαθεση να με βοηθησεις ψυχολογικα? Σε πληροφορω οτι απο συζητηση που ειχα με κοπελα (μολις μπηκε στα 19) συνομηλικου μου, οχι μονο μεγαλους δεν μας βλεπουν, αλλα καν εγω δεν μας βλεπω μεγαλους ουτε καν σε σχεση μαυτους.. Οι νεοι ειναι νεοι...δεν υπαρχει μεταξυ τους καποιος διαχωρισμος. ναι 0 38χρονος που κι αυτος σχετικα νεος ειναι για τις 18χρονες ειναι μεγαλος. Επισης σε πληροφορω οτι με μια αλλη 19χρονη εδω και λιγες μερες υπαρχει κατι...που μπορει να εξελιχθει σε κατι καλο. Λοιπον ουτε πορνογερος ειμαι ουτε θα γινω...και αν μη τι αλλο, εχω δικαιωμα παραπανω απ ολους να χαρω οτι στερηθηκα χωρις πουτανες. Τωρα η ψυχολογος μου χρειαζεται γενικα σαν συμπαρασταση και σαν υποβοηθηση...οσο χαμηλα κι αν πεφτεις, τοσο πιο δυνατα σηκωνεσαι! καληνυχτα, τα λεμε αυριο! Και ευχαριστω πολυ οσους σπευδουν να με υποστηριξουν. Χασαμε την μαχη, αλλα οχι και τον πολεμο.

----------


## Absolut

> _Originally posted by jimmaster_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Όταν ένας έφηβος οραματίζεται τα χρόνια που θα \'ρθουν μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο , τα νιάτα του , σίγουρα στις σκέψεις κυριαρχεί και ότι θα έχει ερωτική ζωή.Τι γίνεται λοιπόν άμα αργότερα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή η κυρίαρχη προσδοκία του να χαίρεται τις γυναίκες δεν έχει εκπληρωθεί καθόλου μέχρι στιγμής ; Παθαίνει υπαρξιακό , τι άλλο.
> Δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που φεύγουν δε γυρνάνε πίσω και από την άλλη τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο σε αυτή τη ζωή.Καθώς ξεπερνάς τα 25 για παράδειγμα πολλές 18χρονες σε βλέπουν αρκετά μεγάλο.Που σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να χαρείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου ένα πιπίνι.Μετά μπορεί να γίνεις ένα ανώμαλος πορνόγερος που λιγουρεύεται τις 18χρονες επειδή ποτέ του δε χάρηκε καμία τέτοια.
> Τι άνθρωπος θα γίνει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρεί ποτέ όχι τον έρωτα , αλλά ούτε καν μια τρυφερότητα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης ; 
> ...



Φίλε συγγνώμη , δεν ήθελα να σε κάνω να νιώσεις περισσότερο άσχημα.Αλλά επειδή κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα , με πιάνει συχνά η απαισιοδοξία.Λέω απλά την άποψη μου.Άλλος μπορεί να διαφωνεί ή να νομίζει ότι αυτά που γράφω απέχουν έτη φωτός από την πραγματικότητα.Καλή τύχη με τη δικιά σου 19χρονη.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by jimmaster_
> Γεια σου αγαπητο μου φορουμ!
> 
> Σε τρεις μηνες παρα κατι θα γινω 26 χρονων!! Δεν το πιστευω!
> 
> Γερασα ρε παιδια? Ξερω οτι αυτο παθαινουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι στην γη αλλα ο τροπος ζωης μου ειναι ακομα οπως οταν ημουν φοιτητης. Που προσφατα ημουν δλδ! 
> 
> Δεν ειναι νωρις για κριση ηλικιας? *26 γέρος υπάρχει*? Συν τα προβληματα που ηδη συζητησαμε σε αλλο ποστ με εχουν κανει ρακος! ΡΑΚΟΣ!


ναι, 26 χρονών γέρος υπάρχει : στις ιδέες και στον τρόπο σκέψης...

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ε καλά ρε φίλε νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος 26αρης που νιώθει αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον του;Και πως ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι cool;Λες ότι μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Συγγνώμη,αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς κάτω των 30 στην Ελλάδα που να μένουν μόνοι τους;Εδώ άλλοι δουλεύουν και παρόλ\'αυτά δεν το κουνάνε από το σπίτι τους μέχρι να παντρευτούν.Μην το βλέπεις σαν ντροπή να μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Λίγο το\'χεις,να σε περιμένει κάθε μέρα σπιτικό φαγητό και καθαρά ρούχα από τη μάνα σου;*Μπορείς να βρεις γυναίκα σήμερα που να σου μαγειρεύει και να σου καθαρίζει;*
> Δεν λέω ότι το να μένεις με τους γονείς είναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα,αλλά απ\'το να μένεις εντελώς μόνος καλύτερα μ\'αυτούς.Άσε που γλυτώνεις και τα ενοίκια.
> 
> Θα σου δώσω και μια συμβουλή:αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν πλησιάζεις κοπέλες,τότε θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά να πηγαίνεις σε οίκους ανοχής.Πίστεψέ με,το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκάρει άμεσα είναι το σεξ.Τουλάχιστον είναι κι αυτός ένας τρόπος να εξοικιωθείς με το γυναικείο φύλο.Βέβαια αυτό έπρεπε να το έχεις κάνει εδώ και κάτι χρόνια,αλλά μπορείς και τώρα.Και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να βρεις και κάτι για ν\'ασχολείσαι,μια δουλειά ή ένα χόμπι για να γεμίζεις τον άχρηστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχεις.


για παράδειγμα....

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Όταν ένας έφηβος οραματίζεται τα χρόνια που θα \'ρθουν μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο , τα νιάτα του , σίγουρα στις σκέψεις κυριαρχεί και ότι θα έχει ερωτική ζωή.Τι γίνεται λοιπόν άμα αργότερα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή η κυρίαρχη προσδοκία του να χαίρεται τις γυναίκες δεν έχει εκπληρωθεί καθόλου μέχρι στιγμής ; Παθαίνει υπαρξιακό , τι άλλο.
> Δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που φεύγουν δε γυρνάνε πίσω και από την άλλη τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο σε αυτή τη ζωή.*Καθώς ξεπερνάς τα 25 για παράδειγμα πολλές 18χρονες σε βλέπουν αρκετά μεγάλο.Που σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να χαρείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου ένα πιπίνι.Μετά μπορεί να γίνεις ένα ανώμαλος πορνόγερος που λιγουρεύεται τις 18χρονες επειδή ποτέ του δε χάρηκε καμία τέτοια. Τι άνθρωπος θα γίνει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρεί ποτέ όχι τον* *έρωτα , αλλά ούτε καν μια τρυφερότητα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης ;* 
> Η συμπεριφορά \"των άλλων\" δε , απλά έρχεται για να μεγιστοποιήσει το πρόβλημα.Πραγματική κατανόηση δύσκολα βρίσκεις.Άλλοι υποτιμούν το πρόβλημα όντας ανίκανοι να συναισθανθούν , άλλοι είναι κάφροι και θα αρχίσουν την καζόυρα , άλλες/άλλοι θα σου συμπεριφέρονται λες και είσαι 15 χρονών και βέβαια οι περισσότερες γκόμενες θα σε απορρίψουν άμα μάθουν το βρώμικο παρελθόν σου επειδή θα φρικάρουν.
> Η προσπάθεια για λύση περιλαμβάνει ψυχολόγο , ιερόδουλες (για κάποια στοιχειώδη εκτόνωση) και ο Θεός Βοηθός.



φαντάζομαι πως θα μπορέσει να χαρεί τον έρωτα με κάποια στην ηλικία του...ρε παιδιά αν βάζετε τόσα καλούπια σε όλα, δεν νιώθετε καταπίεση?

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ε καλά ρε φίλε νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος 26αρης που νιώθει αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον του;Και πως ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι cool;Λες ότι μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Συγγνώμη,αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς κάτω των 30 στην Ελλάδα που να μένουν μόνοι τους;Εδώ άλλοι δουλεύουν και παρόλ\'αυτά δεν το κουνάνε από το σπίτι τους μέχρι να παντρευτούν.Μην το βλέπεις σαν ντροπή να μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Λίγο το\'χεις,να σε περιμένει κάθε μέρα σπιτικό φαγητό και καθαρά ρούχα από τη μάνα σου;*Μπορείς να βρεις γυναίκα σήμερα που να σου μαγειρεύει και να σου καθαρίζει;*
> Δεν λέω ότι το να μένεις με τους γονείς είναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα,αλλά απ\'το να μένεις εντελώς μόνος καλύτερα μ\'αυτούς.Άσε που γλυτώνεις και τα ενοίκια.
> 
> ...



lololol  :Mad: 

Λες και 5μιση χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα καμια παραδουλεύτρα και μου επλενε και μου μαγείρευε. Χεχεχεχε

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Όταν ένας έφηβος οραματίζεται τα χρόνια που θα \'ρθουν μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο , τα νιάτα του , σίγουρα στις σκέψεις κυριαρχεί και ότι θα έχει ερωτική ζωή.Τι γίνεται λοιπόν άμα αργότερα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτή η κυρίαρχη προσδοκία του να χαίρεται τις γυναίκες δεν έχει εκπληρωθεί καθόλου μέχρι στιγμής ; Παθαίνει υπαρξιακό , τι άλλο.
> Δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που φεύγουν δε γυρνάνε πίσω και από την άλλη τίποτα δεν είναι βέβαιο σε αυτή τη ζωή.*Καθώς ξεπερνάς τα 25 για παράδειγμα πολλές 18χρονες σε βλέπουν αρκετά μεγάλο.Που σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να χαρείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου ένα πιπίνι.Μετά μπορεί να γίνεις ένα ανώμαλος πορνόγερος που λιγουρεύεται τις 18χρονες επειδή ποτέ του δε χάρηκε καμία τέτοια. Τι άνθρωπος θα γίνει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρεί ποτέ όχι τον* *έρωτα , αλλά ούτε καν μια τρυφερότητα στα πλαίσια μιας σχέσης ;* 
> Η συμπεριφορά \"των άλλων\" δε , απλά έρχεται για να μεγιστοποιήσει το πρόβλημα.Πραγματική κατανόηση δύσκολα βρίσκεις.Άλλοι υποτιμούν το πρόβλημα όντας ανίκανοι να συναισθανθούν , άλλοι είναι κάφροι και θα αρχίσουν την καζόυρα , άλλες/άλλοι θα σου συμπεριφέρονται λες και είσαι 15 χρονών και βέβαια οι περισσότερες γκόμενες θα σε απορρίψουν άμα μάθουν το βρώμικο παρελθόν σου επειδή θα φρικάρουν.
> ...


απο 18 εως 35 ολοι στην ιδια ηλικια ειμαστε. Νεοι ενηλικοι με λιγα λογια. Ρε εδω εμαθα προσφατα για μια κοπελα 21 που εχει σχεση με εναν 42 χρονων. και λεω οτι καθομαι και κλαιγομαι... ολα σχετικα ειναι τελικα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ε καλά ρε φίλε νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος 26αρης που νιώθει αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον του;Και πως ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι cool;Λες ότι μένεις με τους γονείς σου.Συγγνώμη,αλλά ξέρεις πολλούς κάτω των 30 στην Ελλάδα που να μένουν μόνοι τους;
> 
> 
> Τα τελευταια χρονια, ιδιως τωρα με την κριση,
> κατι τετοιο ειναι αναποφευκτο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Winston_man

Jimmaster σου εχω στειλει u2u.  :Wink:

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε μπορώ άλλο Θανάση,στα εικοσιπέντε έχω γεράσει,
δε μπορώ άλλο Θανάση,κάνε στάση! :Wink:

----------


## Paolo_1

Κrino εκεί έχουμε φτάσει δηλαδή,το να θέλουμε να κάνει η σύντροφος μας τις δουλειές του σπιτιού να θεωρείται δουλεία;Συγγνώμη αλλά αμα είναι να μαγειρεύουμε εμεις,να πλένουμε εμεις,να σφουγγαρίζουμε εμεις τότε ας γεννάμε κιόλας εμεις για να μην τις ταλαιπωρούμε άλλο τις καημένες τις γυναίκες.Αν κάποια γυναίκα νομίζει ότι φέρνοντας στο σπίτι 700 ή 1000 ευρώ θα πρέπει ο άντρας να την ευχαριστεί μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει στη ζωή του,τότε οι σχέσεις πάνε κατα διαόλου.Δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι \'άντρες\',που είτε λόγω ανασφάλειας,είτε μουνοδουλείας,είτε αγαμίας την έχουν στα ώπα ώπα,αλλά προσωπικά αν ήμουν έτσι θα με μούντζωνα κάθε μέρα.

Τώρα για το άλλο που λες ότι μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιος γυναίκα στο πάρκο ή οπουδήποτε,είναι να\'χαμε να λέγαμε.Αν ζεις σε καμιά Αγγλία ή Ολλάνδία μπορεί να σου τύχει καμιά τέτοια φάση,στην Ελλάδα όχι.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δε μπορώ άλλο Θανάση,στα εικοσιπέντε έχω γεράσει,
> δε μπορώ άλλο Θανάση,κάνε στάση!


lol

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Κrino εκεί έχουμε φτάσει δηλαδή,το να θέλουμε να κάνει η σύντροφος μας τις δουλειές του σπιτιού να θεωρείται δουλεία;Συγγνώμη αλλά αμα είναι να μαγειρεύουμε εμεις,να πλένουμε εμεις,να σφουγγαρίζουμε εμεις τότε ας γεννάμε κιόλας εμεις για να μην τις ταλαιπωρούμε άλλο τις καημένες τις γυναίκες.Αν κάποια γυναίκα νομίζει ότι φέρνοντας στο σπίτι 700 ή 1000 ευρώ θα πρέπει ο άντρας να την ευχαριστεί μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει στη ζωή του,τότε οι σχέσεις πάνε κατα διαόλου.Δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι \'άντρες\',που είτε λόγω ανασφάλειας,είτε μουνοδουλείας,είτε αγαμίας την έχουν στα ώπα ώπα,αλλά προσωπικά αν ήμουν έτσι θα με μούντζωνα κάθε μέρα.



Πωλ,
ολα ειναι θεμα προσφορας και ζητησης,
δεν συμφωνω αλλα ετσι ειναι σε μεγαλη κλιμακα.

Εχεις να δωσεις κατι? θα παρεις.
Δεν εχεις? να μην σου πω τι θα παρεις.

Κατα πλειοψηφια, αν μια γυναικα εργαζεται (το καλυτερο που εχει να κανει σημερα) θα εχει απαιτησεις που σαφως δεν υπηρχαν στις γυναικες της δεκαετιας του 60.

Δεν ξερω αν μουτζωνεσαι,
αλλα ετσι εχει η κατασταση σημερα.


Τωρα,
οσο με αφορα,
θελω και προσπαθω να σεβομαι και να με σεβεται η γυναικα που ειμαι μαζι. 
Σε οποια αλλη κατασταση, μουτζωνομαι και δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω παραμετρους.

----------


## Paolo_1

Συμφωνώ ότι η ζωή είναι πλέον δίνω-παίρνω.Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εμεις οι άντρες πολλές φορές δίνουμε στις γυναίκες περισσότερα απ\'ότι πραγματικά αξίζουν.Αν η καθεμία νομίζει ότι με μοναδικό όπλο την εμφάνιση μπορεί να έχει τα πάντα και τον οποιονδήποτε,τότε θα βλέπουμε φαινόμενα του στυλ \'παρθένος στα 20-25-30\' πολύ συχνότερα απ\'ότι τώρα,μιας και ο άνεργος ή ο μεροκαματιάρης των 700 ευρώ ακόμα πιο δύσκολα θα ρίχνεται σε γυναίκες.Και δώστου μετά αγαμίες,μοναξιές,καταθλίψε ις κλπ.

----------


## jimmaster

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Συμφωνώ ότι η ζωή είναι πλέον δίνω-παίρνω.Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εμεις οι άντρες πολλές φορές δίνουμε στις γυναίκες περισσότερα απ\'ότι πραγματικά αξίζουν.Αν η καθεμία νομίζει ότι με μοναδικό όπλο την εμφάνιση μπορεί να έχει τα πάντα και τον οποιονδήποτε,τότε θα βλέπουμε φαινόμενα του στυλ \'παρθένος στα 20-25-30\' πολύ συχνότερα απ\'ότι τώρα,μιας και ο άνεργος ή ο μεροκαματιάρης των 700 ευρώ ακόμα πιο δύσκολα θα ρίχνεται σε γυναίκες.Και δώστου μετά αγαμίες,μοναξιές,καταθλίψε ις κλπ.


Κατι παρομοιο ειπα και σε αλλο ποστ μου.... ειναι ο μοντερνος τροπος ζωης και αυτη η, πως να το πω, παραλογη διαπαιδαγωγηση που δεχομαστε. Θελω να πω πως αντι η βασικη κοινωνικοποηση να ειναι το βασικο μελημα των γονεων, ειναι μονο η μορφωση και αυτη οχι με σκοπο την καλλιεργεια και την αντιμετωπιση των υπαρξιακων αναζητησεων των εφηβων αλλα την παραγωγικη δυναμικοτητα. Δηλαδη μαθε παιδι μου γραμματα με σκοπο τα φραγκα. τα αλλα χεστα. δεν παει ετσι ομως. μπορει να μιλαω σκληρα αλλα αυτο πιστευω. Ετσι λοιπον και με τις κοπελες. Αυτες διαπαιδαγωγουνται να κουνιουνται στους λεφταδες και ωραιους και να κοιτανε μονο την κονομα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Τσουβαλιάζετε και κατηγοριοποιείτε κατά κόρον,για λάθος το νομίζω;Aπό πού τα αγοράζετε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα-γενικότητες να μην πάω να ψωνίσω;λολ

Η προσωπικότητα,τα βιώματα,η καλλιέργεια,τα εξατομικευμένα χαρακτηριστικά του καθενός/καθεμιάς που πάνε;Tα παραβλέπουμε γιατί δε βολεύουν στο να ρίχνουμε πάντα την ευθύνη στους άλλους εν είδει \'Ολες-Είναι-Τσούλες/\'Ολοι-Είναι-Γουρούνια;
Mπα...Να πω την αλήθεια δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο γύρω μου.Ίσως γιατί επέλεξα να πλαισιώνομαι από άτομα που σκέφτονται διαφορετικά.Οκ,στο σημείο της άκρατης καταναλωτικοποίησης και της τάσης για επικράτηση του υλικού πολιτισμού θα συμφωνήσω.Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως αν ψάξεις δε θα βρεις άτομα που να ξεφεύγουν από κανόνες που ο καπιταλισμός βασικά μας εμφυτεύει ως αξίες και στάσεις ζωής.
Αλλά εάν δεν βρίσκω τα κατάλληλα άτομα,πώς θα το πάω λέτε,καλύτερα δεν είναι να το ρίξουμε στο άτιμη κοινωνία;Πιο εύκολο από το να ψάξω πάντα εις τα ενδότερα. :Wink:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Κrino εκεί έχουμε φτάσει δηλαδή,το να θέλουμε να κάνει η σύντροφος μας τις δουλειές του σπιτιού να θεωρείται δουλεία;Συγγνώμη αλλά αμα είναι να μαγειρεύουμε εμεις,να πλένουμε εμεις,να σφουγγαρίζουμε εμεις τότε ας γεννάμε κιόλας εμεις για να μην τις ταλαιπωρούμε άλλο τις καημένες τις γυναίκες.Αν κάποια γυναίκα νομίζει ότι φέρνοντας στο σπίτι 700 ή 1000 ευρώ θα πρέπει ο άντρας να την ευχαριστεί μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει στη ζωή του,τότε οι σχέσεις πάνε κατα διαόλου.Δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι \'άντρες\',που είτε λόγω ανασφάλειας,είτε μουνοδουλείας,είτε αγαμίας την έχουν στα ώπα ώπα,αλλά προσωπικά αν ήμουν έτσι θα με μούντζωνα κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Τώρα για το άλλο που λες ότι μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιος γυναίκα στο πάρκο ή οπουδήποτε,είναι να\'χαμε να λέγαμε.Αν ζεις σε καμιά Αγγλία ή Ολλάνδία μπορεί να σου τύχει καμιά τέτοια φάση,στην Ελλάδα όχι.


Δεν έχω διαβάσει άλλα ποστ σου και δεν γνωρίζω στοιχειά που θα με βοηθούσαν να καταλάβω το πνεύμα σου. Θα σταθώ στεγνά σ\' αυτά που γράφεις λοιπόν χωρίς περιστροφές.
1. Γιατί απαξιώνεις τα 700 και τα 1000 ευρώ? Εσύ πόσα βγάζεις? 20000?
2. Αν βγάζεις (που το εύχομαι) 20000, δεν βλάπτουν και τα 21000.
3. Αν πάλι πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχεις ανάγκη τα 1000 ευρώ που (θεωρητικά) θα έφερνε στο σπίτι η θεωρητική σύζυγος, σε πληροφορώ ότι η εργασία της θα την έκανε πιο πλήρη και πιο ισορροπημένη με τον εαυτό της και με την κοινωνία και ως εκ τούτου θα είχες δίπλα σου μια πιο ήρεμη και ισορροπημένη σύντροφο να μοιραστείς τη ζωή και τους προβληματισμούς σου, συνεπώς θα ήσουν κερδισμένος.
4. Οι άντρες δεν πρέπει να ψάχνουν στη σύντροφό τους μια υπηρέτρια που θα αντικαταστήσει τη μαμά με επιπλέον στοιχείο το σεξ, αλλά μια ουσιαστική σύντροφο ζωής. 

5. Για το τελευταίο που λες σχετικά με Αγγλία και Ολλανδία, θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει (δυστυχώς) αλλά ξέρεις την Ελλάδα δεν την κάνει το μαγικό ραβδί ή ο θεός αλλά εμείς οι έλληνες και οι απόψεις μας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Paolo,μήπως θεωρείς πως όλα αυτά που ανέφερες είναι αποκλειστικές υποχρεώσεις της γυναίκας;Eπειδή έτσι σε δίδαξαν δεν σημαίνει πως αυτό που έμαθες είναι και η αλήθεια.Αν ψάχνεις για θύμα,δύσκολα θα το βρεις στον αιώνα μας.Αν γυρίσεις στο 1800 υπάρχει περίπτωση να το καταφέρεις.Μέχρι όμως να εφευρεθεί η χρονομηχανή,καλά θα κάνεις να αναθεωρήσεις.Επίσης ψάξε αν το μητρικό σου πρότυπο ήταν τέτοιο.Συνήθως μία θυματοποιημένη μητέρα είναι και υπερπροστατευτική,είναι σύνηθες. :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Συμφωνώ ότι η ζωή είναι πλέον δίνω-παίρνω.Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι εμεις οι άντρες πολλές φορές δίνουμε στις γυναίκες περισσότερα απ\'ότι πραγματικά αξίζουν.
> 
> 
> μυθος αγαπητε μου και μην βαυκαλιζεσαι για το αντιθετο....
> οι αντρες - αλλα και οι γυναικες για αλλους λογους - δινουν αυτο που πιστευουν οτι θα τους καλυψει.
> Το οτι δινεις δεν σημαινει οτι θα εισπραξεις εξισου το ιδιο απο την αλλη πλευρα.
> Οι λογοι πολλοι, πχ μπορει να μην το αξιζεις, μπορει να μην το κανεις καλα και ενα σωρο αλλα.
> 
> ...



Πιστεψε με,
οτι ολα ειναι προβληματα που σε πρωτη φαση ξεκινανε απο εμας τους ιδιους και οχι απο τις γυναικες που ειναι \"πουτανες\".
Αν εμεις, ειμασταν αληθινοι και ρεαλιστες στη ζωη μας, θα ειχαμε και σωστο feedback.

Σκεψου απο την αλλη, οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι και των 1000 και των 700 ευρω που βρισκουν την συντροφο την ζωη τους μια χαρα.
Δεν ειναι ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα.
Μηπως θα επρεπε να αναρωτηθουμε τι διαφορετικο εκαναν αυτοι απο τους υπολοιπους, και μενουν παρθενοι οπως λες η αποτυγχανουν στις σχεσεις τους?


Για να μην τριβελιζουν ασκοπες σκεψεις και καταρες στο μυαλο σου,
να θυμασαι παντα, οτι αυτο που ειμαστε,
ειναι εμεις και οι επιλογες μας.
Ο πρωτος που φταιει για τα ασχημα που εχεις στη ζωη σου εισαι εσυ ο ιδιος, οι υπολοιποι βαζουν μονο το κερασακι.
Αν ομως προτιμας να ακολουθεις το αντιθετο γιατι σε κανει να αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα, καντο αλλα μην περιμενεις να απελευθερωθεις απο τα δεσμα που ο ιδιος εχει βαλει γυρω σου.

----------


## Paolo_1

Ας μην τα ρίχνουμε και όλα στον εαυτό μας,δεν φταίμε μόνο εμεις αν η ζωή μας δεν είναι αυτή που θέλουμε.Όπως και να το κάνουμε η τύχη και οι συγκυρίες παίζουν τεράστιο ρόλο στη ζωή του καθενός.Σκεφτείτε κάποιον ο οποίος έχει βρει στη ζωή του και κάποιον σύντροφο που τον καταλαβαίνει,και φίλους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και μια εργασία που τον ικανοποιεί.Και το κυριότερο,όλα αυτά τα βρήκε τη στιγμή που έπρεπε,δηλαδή όταν τα είχε πραγματικά ανάγκη,χωρίς να τον πιάσουν οι μοναξιές και τα υπαρξιακά του.Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με κάποιους η τύχη είναι προκλητικά υπερ τους και κάποιους άλλους τους βασανίζει,στερώντας τους τα βασικά πράγματα με τα οποία θα ήταν ευτυχισμένοι.

Όταν βλέπω κάποιους οι οποίοι έχουν τα βασικά στην καθημερινότητά τους(σχέση,φίλους,δουλειά)κ αι παρόλ\'αυτά δηλώνουν ανικανοποίητοι,τότε πραγματικά μου\'ρχεται να τους σκοτώσω.Δυστυχώς πολλοί αυτά τα πράγματα τα θεωρούν δεδομένα και δεν τα δίνουν τόση αξία ίσως γιατί από μικροί έτυχε να βρεθούν μ\'έναν κοινωνικό περίγυρο που τους ταίριαζε χωρίς να νιώσουν ποτέ μοναξιά.Θέλει μεγάλη τύχη για να μην νιώσεις ποτέ μοναξιά στη ζωή σου.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ας μην τα ρίχνουμε και όλα στον εαυτό μας,δεν φταίμε μόνο εμεις αν η ζωή μας δεν είναι αυτή που θέλουμε.Όπως και να το κάνουμε η τύχη και οι συγκυρίες παίζουν τεράστιο ρόλο στη ζωή του καθενός.Σκεφτείτε κάποιον ο οποίος έχει βρει στη ζωή του και κάποιον σύντροφο που τον καταλαβαίνει,και φίλους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και μια εργασία που τον ικανοποιεί.Και το κυριότερο,όλα αυτά τα βρήκε τη στιγμή που έπρεπε,δηλαδή όταν τα είχε πραγματικά ανάγκη,χωρίς να τον πιάσουν οι μοναξιές και τα υπαρξιακά του.Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με κάποιους η τύχη είναι προκλητικά υπερ τους και κάποιους άλλους τους βασανίζει,στερώντας τους τα βασικά πράγματα με τα οποία θα ήταν ευτυχισμένοι.
> 
> Όταν βλέπω κάποιους οι οποίοι έχουν τα βασικά στην καθημερινότητά τους(σχέση,φίλους,δουλειά)κ αι παρόλ\'αυτά δηλώνουν ανικανοποίητοι,τότε πραγματικά μου\'ρχεται να τους σκοτώσω.Δυστυχώς πολλοί αυτά τα πράγματα τα θεωρούν δεδομένα και δεν τα δίνουν τόση αξία ίσως γιατί από μικροί έτυχε να βρεθούν μ\'έναν κοινωνικό περίγυρο που τους ταίριαζε χωρίς να νιώσουν ποτέ μοναξιά.Θέλει μεγάλη τύχη για να μην νιώσεις ποτέ μοναξιά στη ζωή σου.


κανεις μεγαλο λαθος, χρεωνοντας στην τυχη και στις συγκυριες ολα τα καλα που μπορει να εχει καποιος (συντροφο, φιλους, δουλεια)

ξερεις ποση συμμετοχη εχει ο καθενας σε οσα τετοια ωραια και \"τυχαια\" του συμβαινουν?????ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ!

οι συντροφοι δεν πεφτουν απ τον ουρανο, τους ελκυει η παρουσια μας, η προσωπικοτητα μας, η συμπεριφορα μας.
τους φιλους επισης.
Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ!!!!ξερεις εσυ, ο καθενας που εχει μια καλη δουλεια, ποσα χρονια σπουδαζε,ποσα χρονια δουλευε σεκωλοδουλειες,ποσο κοπο εχει κανει για να γινει καλος και να εκτιμησουν την προσφορα του στην δουλεια του????ξερεις τιποτε απ ολα αυτα? νομιζει οτι καθεται κανεις στο μπαλκονι του χαΛαρα και του ρχονται οι δουλειες τα λεφτα οι φιλοι και οι συντροφοι?

απλα εισαι πολυ γελασμενος...

τυχη και συγκυριες εχει ο καθενας.
πρεπει να εχει το υποβαθρο για να τις αξιοποιησει..

ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΟΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΑΠΑΝΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ! ΚΑΘΕ ΤΟΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paolo_1

Τέλος πάντων Remedy δε συμφωνούμε σε τίποτα.Εγώ πιστεύω απόλυτα στην παρουσία της τύχης στη ζωή μας.Ακόμα και μλκας να είναι κάποιος,αν έχει την τύχη με το μέρος του μπορεί να πάει μπροστά.Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε.

----------


## RainAndWind

Paolo,σου έρχεται να τους σκοτώσεις γιατί αυτά είναι τα δικά σου ζητούμενα και τους θεωρείς υπερτυχερούς που τα έχουν.Θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο για σένα να προσπαθείς να μη σκέφτεσαι μαυρόασπρα.Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα;Μία γυναίκα έχει σχέση,γονείς και φίλους.Τη θεωρείς τυχερή και τη μέμφεσαι ως πλεονέκτρα.Μπορεί όμως αυτά τα οποία εσύ βλέπεις να μην είναι ξέρεις το σύνολο της εικόνας.Πχ,οι γονείς να είναι κακοποιητικοί,η σχέση μία σχέση εξάρτησης,οι φίλοι να μη γνωρίζουν τίποτε το ουσιαστικό για εκείνη και σε σένα απέξω να φαντάζει πως ζει μία ονειρική ζωή.Για εκείνη τι λες,είναι ονειρική;Απλά σκέψεις έξω από το μαυρόασπρο που υιοθετείς,προσπάθησε να είσαι πιο διεισδυτικός.
Τώρα θα σου αναφέρω επ\'ευκαιρίας και κάτι άλλο που έχω διακρίνει.Θες γυναίκα,αλλά τις γυναίκες τις βλέπεις μάλλον εχθρικά.Χμ,όταν υποτιμώ αυτό που χρειάζομαι για ποιους λόγους μπορεί να το κάνω;

----------


## Absolut

Για να είναι κάποιος εικοσιτόσο και να μην έχει κάνει ποτέ του σχέση σημαίνει ότι έχει κάποια ψυχολογικά θέματα.Όλα αυτά για τις σχέσεις που έχουν γίνει δύσκολες , τις απαιτήσεις , τα οικονομικά κλπ δε σχετίζονται άμεσα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Για να είναι κάποιος εικοσιτόσο και να μην έχει κάνει ποτέ του σχέση σημαίνει ότι έχει κάποια ψυχολογικά θέματα.Όλα αυτά για τις σχέσεις που έχουν γίνει δύσκολες , τις απαιτήσεις , τα οικονομικά κλπ δε σχετίζονται άμεσα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.


συχαρικια!
εισαι πολυ οξυδερκης!
και τι πρεπει να κανει δλδ αν εχει καποια ψυχολογικα θεματα? να παει να πνιγει?

----------


## Paolo_1

Rain εγώ χαρακτηρίζω τυχερούς αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικούς φίλους και μια σχέση που τους γεμίζει.Και επίσης τυχεροί είναι για μένα όσοι έχουν επιτυχίες σ\'αυτούς τους τομεις,χωρίς να χρειάζεται να προσπαθούν πολύ.Να ζουν δηλαδή κάποια απλά πράγματα που για άλλους να είναι δύσκολα.Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα δυο είναι τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα για να έχει κάποιος ισορροπία μέσα του.Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι χωρίς σχέση εδώ κι ένα χρόνο περίπου κι ενώ το θέλω πάρα πολύ,δεν υπάρχει κάποια ελεύθερη κοπέλα στο περιβάλλον μου.Και σκέφτομαι πως κάποιοι με το που χωρίζουν τη μια βρίσκουν την άλλη μέσα σε λίγες μέρες,χωρίς να προλάβουν να νιώσουν μοναξιά.Γι\'αυτό τα βάζω με την τύχη μου.

----------


## Absolut

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> Για να είναι κάποιος εικοσιτόσο και να μην έχει κάνει ποτέ του σχέση σημαίνει ότι έχει κάποια ψυχολογικά θέματα.Όλα αυτά για τις σχέσεις που έχουν γίνει δύσκολες , τις απαιτήσεις , τα οικονομικά κλπ δε σχετίζονται άμεσα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> ...



Καλά , εσύ αυτό κατάλαβες από το post μου ??
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι σε αυτές περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο άτομο.Ναι , στη σύγχρονη ελληνική κοινωνία οι γνωριμίες και το εύκολο σεξ έρχονται δύσκολα αλλά άμα είσαι εικοσιτόσο με μηδέν εμπειρίες , αυτό δεν οφείλεται στην κοινωνία αλλά σε σένα.Και όπως έγραψα πριν , πιστεύω ότι η προσπάθεια για να ξεφύγεις από αυτό το βούρκο περιλαμβάνει ψυχολόγο και πληρωμένο σεξ.Επίσης χρειάζεται και λίγη τύχη για να βρεις το κατάλληλο άτομο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Rain εγώ χαρακτηρίζω τυχερούς αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικούς φίλους και μια σχέση που τους γεμίζει.Και επίσης τυχεροί είναι για μένα όσοι έχουν επιτυχίες σ\'αυτούς τους τομεις,χωρίς να χρειάζεται να προσπαθούν πολύ.Να ζουν δηλαδή κάποια απλά πράγματα που για άλλους να είναι δύσκολα.Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα δυο είναι τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα για να έχει κάποιος ισορροπία μέσα του.Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι χωρίς σχέση εδώ κι ένα χρόνο περίπου κι ενώ το θέλω πάρα πολύ,δεν υπάρχει κάποια ελεύθερη κοπέλα στο περιβάλλον μου.Και σκέφτομαι πως κάποιοι με το που χωρίζουν τη μια βρίσκουν την άλλη μέσα σε λίγες μέρες,χωρίς να προλάβουν να νιώσουν μοναξιά.Γι\'αυτό τα βάζω με την τύχη μου.


Πάολο, θα σου πω και μια άλλη λέξη απόψε και ελπίζω να μη σε τρομάξει. Λέγεται ποιότητα.
Τύχη έχουμε στο λότο, στο πάρκινγκ, σε καλή θεση στο σινεμα.
Στις σχεσεις, στη δουλεια και στους φίλους έχει να κάνει με την ποιοτητα μας σαν άνθρωποι.
Τι είμαστε? 
Ας το πάρουμε ενα-ενα.
Έρωτας
Θέλω σχέση και είμαι εκατο κιλά, δεν προσέχω τον εαυτό μου, πετάω κοτσάνες, την πέφτω σε όποια βρω μόνο και μόνο για να μην είμαι μόνος μου.
Τι εννοώ με αυτό? Σεβασμός στην εμφάνιση και στους τρόπους μας για να προσεγγίσουμε το άλλο φύλλο.

Δουλεια.
Περιμένω να τελειώσει το 8ωρο, χωρίς στόχους, με βαρεμάρα, χωρίς κατάρτιση και ελπίζω στο θαύμα.
Τι σημαίνει αυτο? Τεμπέλης.

Φιλία.
Κλαίγομαι σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατι μου πάνε όλα τα παραπάνω στραβά, τους πρήζω, τους φρικάρω, δεν ρωταω ποτέ για τα δικά τους, το πρόβλημα είναι δικό μου και πρέπει να το λέω, μου φτάνει ακομη και αν δεν λυθει.
Τι σημαινει αυτό?
Ενας βαρετός άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ούτε να δώσει, ούτε να πάρει, παρά μόνο να καταριέται την κακιά του ώρα και την καλή των άλλων.
Όλα αυτα τα βλέπεις τύχη?

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## giwta2

Και ενας γαϊδαρος εχει και μάλιστα είναι και πολύ προικισμένος αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ζώον

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._ .

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Και ενας γαϊδαρος εχει και μάλιστα είναι και πολύ προικισμένος αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ζώον


αχαααααααααα. πολύ καλό γιώτα..έτσι είναι.

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Και ενας γαϊδαρος εχει και μάλιστα είναι και πολύ προικισμένος αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ζώον


Είναι πολλες αυτες που ανάβουν με τα \"ζωωδη ενστικτα\" αγαπητη Γιωτα...

----------


## keep_walking

Winston πρεπει να διεκδικησεις...αλλιως δεν γινεται τιποτα...καπως ετσι ειμαι και εγω μερικες φορες αλλα λεω να τους γραψω ολους κανονικα γιατι μου τα κανουν ουμπαλα καθε τοσο και να κοιταξω τι θα κανω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οκ, εσεις εχετε τα δικα σας. Οι υπολοιποι τι σας φταινε να διαβαζουν ολα αυτα;

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## melene

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by melene_


Oυτε εγω δεν θα το ελεγα καλυτερα  :Frown:

----------


## Winston_man

Ποιος στα εστειλε μονο αυτο τουλαχιστον πες μου.

----------


## giwta2

Αντε σταματήστε μην το τραβάτε άλλο.Ηρεμία παιδιά

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> Oυτε εγω δεν θα το ελεγα καλυτερα


aman ειμαι γαιδαρα!σε ξεχασα εσενα!!! :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ηταν ενας γαιδαρος με μεγαλα αυτια...
Καλη χρονια

----------


## Winston_man

οκ θεοφανια. Συγνωμη ΔΕΝ ζητω προτιμω να πεθανω. Μονο αυτο εχω να πω και τελος απο μενα.-

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> οκ θεοφανια. Συγνωμη ΔΕΝ ζητω προτιμω να πεθανω. Μονο αυτο εχω να πω και τελος απο μενα.-


οκ. ας το παρουμε αλλιως.
Πες μου το κακο που σου εκανα για να μου μιλήσεις ετσι.
Πιο ευκολο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ακομα δεν καταλαβες βρε Θεοφανια τι συμβαινει; Απαραδεκτη

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ακομα δεν καταλαβες βρε Θεοφανια τι συμβαινει; Απαραδεκτη


Ουτε εγω καταλαβα δεν μας λες να μαθουμε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ακομα δεν καταλαβες βρε Θεοφανια τι συμβαινει; Απαραδεκτη


Καταλαβα γι αυτο το τραβηξα. (χρονια πολλα ...ενιγουει)

----------


## Θεοφανία

γουινστον εσβησα τα προσωπικα σου στοιχεια, (επειδη εσβησες αυτα που νομιζες δικα μου) αλλα δεν εσβησες τις βρισιες σου , οπότε...............

----------


## Winston_man

τι ακριβως δειχενει αυτο το λινκ θεοφανια?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> (χρονια πολλα ...ενιγουει)


Χρονια πολλα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> τι ακριβως δειχενει αυτο το λινκ θεοφανια?


Ποιο ιλιοδωρε?

----------


## nature

Θεοφανία για άλλη μια φορά κακοποίησες ένα μέλος και φυσικά εξεράγη (απόλυτα φυσιολογική αντίδραση). Σου έχω δηλώσει δημόσια ότι θα με βρίσκεις μπροστά σου ΟΠΟΤΕ το κάνεις αυτό.
Χτυπάς κάτω από τη ζώνη, πετάς ταμπέλες «ανολοκλήρωτος», «ανέραστος» και ότι άλλο κατεβάσει το αλλόκοτο μυαλό σου. Αυτά που εξελίχτηκαν στο παρόν θρεντ είναι αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα της αχαρακτήριστης συμπεριφοράς, σου. Αλήθεια, καλέ σαμαρείτη σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι με τις ταμπέλες και τους ξερολίστικους αφορισμούς σου κάνεις κόσμο να νοιώθει άσχημα? Ενας άνθρωπος που νοιώθει μειονεκτικά, μπαίνει εδώ για να πάρει δύναμη και κουράγιο και όχι να πέφτει πάνω στην υπεροψία και τους χαρακτηρισμούς σου.

Με αποτροπιασμό είδα κιόλας ότι καταφεύγεις εδώ και στον ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ του μέλους που κακοποίησες με τους χαρακτηρισμούς σου, χρησιμοποιώντας σαν διαπραγματευτικό όπλο τη δημοσίευση των προσωπικών του στοιχείων. Αυτό ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα να το δω ποτέ από ένα άτομο ισορροπημένο όπως διατείνεσαι ότι είσαι. 

Κακοποιείς κόσμο εδώ, σου το έχουν πει πολλοί. Τώρα αν εμπιστεύεσαι τη γνώμη του φίλου σου που μπαίνει μόνο όταν μπλέκεις για να σε σιγοντάρει, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις και κρίση. Όλα τα παλιά μέλη ξέρουν ότι κακοποιείς κόσμο. Μόνο τα νέα ξεγελάς, τρέχοντας μόλις κάποιος δημοσιεύσει κάποιο νέο θέμα.
Κάποιος πρέπει να σε μαζέψει. 

Για μένα το έγκλημα εδώ δεν είναι ποιος είπε τα χειρότερα λόγια, αλλά ποιος προκάλεσε την οργή του αδύναμου, χτυπώντας μάλιστα κάτω από τη ζώνη. Κοινώς ο γουίνστον δεν θα είχε εκραγεί αν ήξερες να μιλάς χωρίς να κακοποιείς.
Kαι το νέο φρούτο ....να εκβιάζεις.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> _το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._ 
> 
> 
> _το μήνυμα έχει διαγραφεί από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._


Tώρα μόλις είδα και αυτό και για να μην κάνω εμετό μόνη μου, προτίμησα να το κάνω κουότ. ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟΣ χείριστος με τα προσωπικά στοιχεία του γουίνστον! Αισχος και πάλι. 
Τέλος θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις ότι η συγνώμη κερδίζεται δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα εκβιασμού.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αντί να τη λέμε ο ένας στον άλλον,καλό θα ήταν να ανοίγαμε ένα thread για μία ανταλλαγή απόψεων,μία σοβαρή συζήτηση πάνω στο σεξ.Χωρίς να απαξιώνουμε,να προσωποποιούμε και να στηλιτεύουμε,χωρίς να καρφώνουμε και να κερδίζουμε ανόητους πόντους.Είμαστε εδώ για να καλυτερέψουμε τη ζωή μας,το αρνούμαστε ή όχι δεν έχει σημασία,αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.Θέλουμε να μάθουμε.Ας μάθουμε λοιπόν να επικοινωνούμε με όρους κόσμιους,ώστε να μπορούμε αυτή την ευκαιρία να μη την σαμποτάρουμε οι ίδιοι.

Οι κόντρες δε θα λείψουν ποτέ,αλλά:
Winston,όταν ξεπερνάς τα όρια,δε βρίσκεις δίκιο ποτέ,καθώς το να βρίζεις ένα μέλος και να περιμένεις να δικαιωθείς είναι κάτι αδύνατο.Η στάση σου ήταν απαράδεκτη!
Nature,και η Θεοφανία κακοποιήθηκε εν προκειμένω.Ή όχι λες;
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να μην ξεπερνάμε τα όρια,να συνδιαλεγόμαστε με επιχειρήματα και όχι με χολή,βρισίδια και προσωπικές αιχμές.
Σε τι μας πάει μπροστά σαν προσωπικότητα το ανάθεμα και το νταηλίκi,η διαπόμπευση και το βρισίδι;Κατανοώ πως ο καθένας από μας κουβαλά τα δικά του θέματα και προσπαθώ να μην τον πονάω παραπάνω απ\'όσο ήδη πονά.Ας αφήσουμε πίσω την εποχή των σπηλαίων λοιπόν,τα ρόπαλα και τις κραυγές και ας το πάρουμε αλλιώς να πάμε στα σημαντικά. :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> και ας το πάρουμε αλλιώς να πάμε στα σημαντικά.



τωρα θα το παρουμε αλλιως και θα παμε στα σημαντικα....
αναμενε....

 :Cool:

----------


## nature

Rain, τα βρισίδια και οι χολές με βρίσκουν πάντα αντίθετη. 
Συμφωνώ ότι και η Θ. κακοποιήθηκε. Ομως όταν προκαλείς και χτυπάς κάτω από τη ζώνη, η εξέλιξη είναι απρόβλεπτη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μπορούμε πάντα να πάμε εμείς τον εαυτό μας,άσχετα αν το κάνουν οι άλλοι.Αδύνατο λες κρίνο;Θα προτιμούσα να το κάνουμε όλοι μαζί,αλλά αν δε συμβεί,αυτό που είναι σημαντικό για μένα θα το επιλέξω και θα το γυρέψω η ίδια ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## nature

Πιστεύω πως όλοι πρέπει να σκέφτονται λίγο περισσότερο πριν μιλήσουν, γιατί ο χώρος είναι ευαίσθητος. Πολλοί έχουν κατά καιρούς εκμυστηρευτεί πολύ προσωπικά τους θέματα. 
Με μια επιπόλαια εκούσια ή ακούσια αντιμετώπιση, φυσικά βλάπτονται. Διαταράσσονται κιόλας. Οταν η αιτία που πυροδοτεί αυτή την έκρηξη είναι πάντα η ίδια, εμένα με προβληματίζει και δεν μπορώ να μην το υπογραμμίσω.
Υπογραμμίζω επίσης ότι η συμπεριφορά κυρίως όσων διατείνονται ότι έχουν όλα τα προβλήματά τους λυμένα και μπαίνουν εδώ για .....να βοηθήσουν πρέπει να είναι πιο προσεκτική, λιγότερο αλαζονική και φυσικά όχι κακοποιητική.
Εκτός αν μας δουλεύουν....
Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πήγαινε στο γιατρό σου.





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πηγαινε σε ένα γιατρο, είναι κρίμα να βγαζεις τοση χολή.





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Και πήγαινε επειγόντως στο γιατρο σου.




Τρια απανωτα μυνηματα τετοιου τυπου,
δειχνουν το ποιος ειναι εκτος εαυτου και γιατι πραγμα μιλαμε.
Για τα υπολοιπα βρισιδια, δεν βλεπω προβλημα, γιατι οπως ειπε ο winston απανταει και η αλλη η εξυπνη.

Αυτα τα φαινομενα, ειναι εκεινα που εχω πει κατα καιρους, οτι εδω μεσα το φορουμ δεν εχει καμια σχεση με υποστηριξη.
Γιατι σε ενα καυγα, οταν η αμυνα του αλλου ειναι να τον ... στειλει στο γιατρο του, σημαινει οτι η Χ θεοφανια ειναι καλα, αλλα ο Χ winston εχει ξεφυγει και πρεπει καποιος να τον μαζεψει.

Καπως ετσι οι αλλοι οι εξυπνακηδες (ο keep walking, o knoulp κλπ) μου γραφανε οτι εχω ξεφυγει και πρεπει να σταματησω να γραφω....
Βεβαια δεν μου ειπανε για γιατρο εμενα, γιατι θα ηταν 2 ματς, ο κηπ να μου πει για γιατρο.....


Ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης \"αγαπητη\" θεοφανια εντ δι οδερς, ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να γραφεις σε καποιον που εχει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη *πηγαινε στο γιατρο σου*  και μαλιστα 3 φορες απανωτα κατι που δειχνει οτι δεν πεταξες μια ατακα τυχαια.


Τωρα,
winston, εχεις προβληματα που σε καταδιωκουν χρονια τωρα.
Γνωριζω οτι απο περυσι, εκανες λιγα βηματα αλλα εκανες.
Ο θυμος σου ειναι κατανοητος (οχι εσυ το αλλο βλητο, δεν ειναι κατανοητη η αντιδραση σου) αλλα δεν θα σε βοηθησει.
Η Χ θεοφανια, σπαει πλακα με τον πονο σου και δεν την ενδιαφερει ουτε αν εχεις προβληματα ουτε τι περνας,
αρκει να ικανοποιησει τον ψωροεγωισμο της.


Να ξερεις οτι πανω απο ολα,
αυτο που μετραει δεν ειναι η ηλιθιοτητα που κουβαλαει ο καθεις που βρισκεις μπροστα σου, αλλα το τι κρυβεις μεσα σου εσυ.
Σταματα να βριζεις εστω και αν αυτο σε εκτονωνει.
Στηλιτευσε μονο το γεγονος, οτι ενα μελος εδω μεσα, αντι να σου παρεχει υποστηριξη οπως ευαγγελιζεται οτι κανει αυτο το φορουμ, σε στελνει σε γιατρο.....
Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο που πρεπει να κρατησεις και οχι τα υπολοιπα.
Εμαθες στην ζωη σου, οτι υπαρχουν ΚΑΙ θεοφανιες,
αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι ολος ο πλανητης.
Υπαρχει και κοσμος που λειτουργει αλλιως, συνεχισε να υπαρχεις για τους υπολοιπους.

Ετσι θα βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου, για να συνεχισεις να κανεις τα βηματα που θες.

 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μπορούμε πάντα να πάμε εμείς τον εαυτό μας,άσχετα αν το κάνουν οι άλλοι.Αδύνατο λες κρίνο;Θα προτιμούσα να το κάνουμε όλοι μαζί,αλλά αν δε συμβεί,αυτό που είναι σημαντικό για μένα θα το επιλέξω και θα το γυρέψω η ίδια ούτως ή άλλως.



εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει ο καυγας,
και εγω σε καυγαδες εμπλεκα και γινομουν μαλλια κουβαρια.

Με ενδιαφερει οτι ενα μελος, που εχει χρονια φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη και σαφως τους γιατρους τους εχει κανει σχεδον φιλους του, δεχεται επιθεσεις του στυλ να παει στο γιατρο του.


Με ποιο δικαιωμα γινεται αυτο?
Και πως αυτο ειναι υποστηριξη στην τελικη?
Αρχιζω και εχω αποψη για το θεμα, καπως ολοκληρωτικη.
Ισως θα επρεπε το φορουμ, να ειναι κλειστο ως προς ατομα που δεν πασχουν απο τιποτα, δεν εχουν πιει χαπια ποτε τους, δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει οι ιδιοι να εισαι σε μια χρονια κατασταση οπως ειναι ο Χ winston.
Τουλαχιστον αν πλακωνονται, αυτο θα γινεται με ισους ορους και κανεις δεν θα στελνει υποτιμητικα τον αλλο σε γιατρους.

Ακριβως γιατι αυτες οι αντιληψεις εχουν εισχωρησει για τα καλα στο φορουμ, ειναι ο λογος που πια δεν γραφω αποψεις που παρεχουν υποστηριξη δημοσιως, γιατι πολυ απλα ΔΕΝ ειναι κατι τετοιο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι και η Θ. κακοποιήθηκε.



κανεις δεν κακοποιηθηκε επειδη ειπωθηκαν 5 ατακες.
Η κακοποιηση υπαρχει οταν πιανεις τον αλλο και το χτυπας σαν χταποδι πανω στο προβλημα του.


Αυτα για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα στην θεση τους.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ισοπεδώνεις κι εσύ όμως κρίνο.Το forum δεν έχει καμία σχέση με υποστήριξη γράφεις.Έχει.Το αποδεικνύουν αρκετά threads και αρκετά μέλη που έχουν λάβει βοήθεια όταν τη χρειάστηκαν,απαντήσεις όταν ρώτησαν και συμπαράσταση.
Νομίζω πως έχεις την τάση να κοιτάς μόνο αυτά που επιβεβαιώνουν το ότι δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη και να παραγνωρίζεις εντελώς αυτά που αποδεικνύουν πως υπάρχει.Γιατί λες πώς το κάνεις;Kαι δεν είσαι ο μόνος παρεπιμπτόντως.Το ωραίο υπάρχει πάντα,άσχετα αν δίπλα του υπάρχει και το άσχημο.Όταν εγώ επιμένω πως μόνο το άσχημο υπάρχει,ενώ το ωραίο όχι,ενώ άλλοι βλέπουν και τα δύο,κάτι τρέχει με τη δική μου όραση.Επίσης κάτι τρέχει όταν εγώ βλέπω μόνο το ωραίο,ενώ το άσχημο όχι.Το ίδιο είναι.
Έξω από το forum,βλέπεις μόνο ομορφιά ή μόνο ασχήμια;Δε νομίζω.Εδώ γιατί λοιπόν δε βλέπεις και τις δύο όψεις που βλέπεις να υπάρχουν έξω από το forum;

----------


## RainAndWind

Επίσης θα διαφωνήσω.Αν εσύ το *******,ξεκωλιάρα,καργιόλα ,ψόφα και τα λοιπά δεν τα θεωρείς κακοποίηση,αλλά θεωρείς αντίστοιχα το πήγαινε στο γιατρό σου,μάλλον έχεις άλλα κριτήρια από εμένα.Αν κάποιος με έβριζε έτσι,δε θα έλεγα πως είπε 5 ατάκες.Θα σου θυμίσω επίσης πως έχεις αντιδράσει πολύ πιο έντονα και για πολύ περισσότερο για πολύ ηπιότερες κρίσεις άλλων για σένα.Αν σε συμφέρει να παραβλέπεις τη μία πλευρά της κακοποίησης και να επισημαίνεις μόνο την άλλη,τότε απλά δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός in my humble opinion.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι και η Θ. κακοποιήθηκε.
> ...



Ok, αν θέλεις να ακριβολογήσω, κακοποιήθηκε σε μια χρονική στιγμή dt, ενώ αυτή κακοποίησε άτομα πάνω σε ευαίσθητες προηγούμενες εξομολογήσεις τους. Αν δεις το μύνημα που πυροδότησε την οργή του w. ήταν ένα αλαζονικό μύνημα που έλεγε ότι αν είσαι μόνος είναι γιατί είσαι χοντρός και άσχημος, τεμπέλης στη δουλειά και βαρετός στις συναναστροφές σου. 
Εγώ αν είχα δηλώσει μόνη και με κοινωνική δυσκολία θα ένοιωθα αυτά τα λόγια σαν μαχαιριά..... 
Ποιος δεν θα το ένοιωθε αλήθεια????

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μπορούμε πάντα να πάμε εμείς τον εαυτό μας,άσχετα αν το κάνουν οι άλλοι.Αδύνατο λες κρίνο;Θα προτιμούσα να το κάνουμε όλοι μαζί,αλλά αν δε συμβεί,αυτό που είναι σημαντικό για μένα θα το επιλέξω και θα το γυρέψω η ίδια ούτως ή άλλως.
> 
> 
> ...



αυτό το ποστ σου με συγκίνησε κρίνο.....
είναι πολύ σημαντικό να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται έτσι. 
Ειλικρινά

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> .....*Βεβαια δεν μου ειπανε για γιατρο εμενα, γιατι θα ηταν 2 ματς, ο κηπ να μου πει για γιατρο.....*
> 
> 
> Ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης \"αγαπητη\" θεοφανια εντ δι οδερς, ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να γραφεις σε καποιον που εχει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη *πηγαινε στο γιατρο σου*  και μαλιστα 3 φορες .....


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaax
ο κρινο αποφασισε να μας κανει μαθηματα δεοντολογιας οταν ακομα και τωρα ειρωνευεται τον κιπ, ενω τις αξεχαστες εκεινες μερες τον ειχε βρισει καταμουτρα με αναφορα στα θεματα της υγειας του με αποτελεσμα να τον μουτζωσουν και οι πετρες εδω μεσα

κρινο αν εσυ ξεχνας, το φορουμ θυμαται τα ρεζιλικια σου...

σε καλο μας πρωινιατικα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ισοπεδώνεις κι εσύ όμως κρίνο.Το forum δεν έχει καμία σχέση με υποστήριξη γράφεις.Έχει.Το αποδεικνύουν αρκετά threads και αρκετά μέλη που έχουν λάβει βοήθεια όταν τη χρειάστηκαν,απαντήσεις όταν ρώτησαν και συμπαράσταση.
> Νομίζω πως έχεις την τάση να κοιτάς μόνο αυτά που επιβεβαιώνουν το ότι δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη και να παραγνωρίζεις εντελώς αυτά που αποδεικνύουν πως υπάρχει.Γιατί λες πώς το κάνεις;Kαι δεν είσαι ο μόνος παρεπιμπτόντως.Το ωραίο υπάρχει πάντα,άσχετα αν δίπλα του υπάρχει και το άσχημο.Όταν εγώ επιμένω πως μόνο το άσχημο υπάρχει,ενώ το ωραίο όχι,ενώ άλλοι βλέπουν και τα δύο,κάτι τρέχει με τη δική μου όραση.Επίσης κάτι τρέχει όταν εγώ βλέπω μόνο το ωραίο,ενώ το άσχημο όχι.Το ίδιο είναι.
> Έξω από το forum,βλέπεις μόνο ομορφιά ή μόνο ασχήμια;Δε νομίζω.Εδώ γιατί λοιπόν δε βλέπεις και τις δύο όψεις που βλέπεις να υπάρχουν έξω από το forum;



Τι ζυγαρια παλι ειναι αυτη?
Για πιο ασχημο και ομορφο μιλας?
Ποιος στο ειπε οτι δεν υπηρχε παλια η ασχημια?
οι καυγαδες? οι γκρινιες και τα πλακωματα?
Ενταξει εισαι καινουρια εδω,
αλλα αφιερωσε μια μερα να διαβασεις παλια ποστ.


Εγω λεω κατι αλλο και εσυ κατι αλλο.
Εγω μιλαω για νεα τακτικη που παλια δεν υπηρχε και αυτο δεν μπαινει σε καμια ζυγαρια.
Ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο για τον οποιονδηποτε, να εχει υποψη του οτι τον περιμενει η Χ θεοφανια να του την λεει να παει στο γιατρο του.
ΑΥΤΟ δεν μπαινει σε καμια ζυγαρια και δεν αντιπαρερχεται ουτε ισοσκελιζεται με τα χιλιαδες ποστς που αναφερεις.
Οταν καταργεις μια λειτουργια, αυτο κανεις και δεν μπορεις να στρογγυλεψεις για να νιωσεις καλυτερα.



Ξερεις αγαπητη ρειν,
μιλαμε εκ του ασφαλους εσυ, εγω, η θεοφανια και ο καθε εξυπνακιας που γραφτηκε εδω μεσα και συζηταμε στου κασιδη το κεφαλι για να του την λεμε (οταν δεν μπορουμε να πουμε κατι αλλο) να παει στο γιατρο του η στα τσακιδια γενικοτερα.
Εχεις παρει ποτε σου χαπια?
Εχεις ερθει ποτε σου σε φαση πανικου?
Θα ελεγες ποτε σε καποιον να παει στο γιατρο του?
Ξερεις τι μπορει να σημαινει σε καποιον που ειναι σε μονιμη φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη ολο αυτο?

----------


## nature

Kατέφτασαν και οι ενισχύσεις.....
Φαίνεται σκούρυνε η θέση της Θεοφανίας...
σε καλό μας....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Επίσης θα διαφωνήσω.Αν εσύ το *******,ξεκωλιάρα,καργιόλα ,ψόφα και τα λοιπά δεν τα θεωρείς κακοποίηση,αλλά θεωρείς αντίστοιχα το πήγαινε στο γιατρό σου,μάλλον έχεις άλλα κριτήρια από εμένα.Αν κάποιος με έβριζε έτσι,δε θα έλεγα πως είπε 5 ατάκες.Θα σου θυμίσω επίσης πως έχεις αντιδράσει πολύ πιο έντονα και για πολύ περισσότερο για πολύ ηπιότερες κρίσεις άλλων για σένα.Αν σε συμφέρει να παραβλέπεις τη μία πλευρά της κακοποίησης και να επισημαίνεις μόνο την άλλη,τότε απλά δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός in my humble opinion.


ακριβως ετσι.
Τωρα αν δεν ειμαι αντικειμενικος ιν γιορ χαμπλ οπινιον,
αυτο ειναι μια αλλη συζητηση.
Σαφως και εχω αλλα κριτηρια απο εσενα, για αυτο και εχω σταματησει να γραφω ενω εσυ τα βλεπεις ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> .....*Βεβαια δεν μου ειπανε για γιατρο εμενα, γιατι θα ηταν 2 ματς, ο κηπ να μου πει για γιατρο.....*
> 
> 
> ...



και αν χρειαστει να ειρωνευτω θα το ξανακανω μην εχεις αμφιβολια.
Εγω οτι εχω πει για τον κηπ,
το εχω κανει οταν εχω βρεθει και προσωπικα.
Εχω αποψη και δεν μιαλω μεσω των οθονων.

Οσο για τα ρεζιλικια μου,
αστο, κοιτα τα δικα σου και μετα κοιτας τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Kατέφτασαν και οι ενισχύσεις.....
> Φαίνεται σκούρυνε η θέση της Θεοφανίας...
> σε καλό μας....



κατσε θα ερθει και ο υπολοιπος στρατος....
ολα ειναι δανεικα και το υπολοιπο κακο συναπαντημα......

 :Cool:

----------


## lllogan

Είμαι ο τελευταίος που μπορεί να κάνει υποδείξεις, θα αφήσω μόνο αυτό: Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 80 Επισκέπτες, 10 Μέλη και 1 Αόρατο μέλος οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Kατέφτασαν και οι ενισχύσεις.....
> Φαίνεται σκούρυνε η θέση της Θεοφανίας...
> σε καλό μας....
> ...


lol σε καλό μας.
Ασε το στρατό να κοιμηθεί λιγάκι παραπάνω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xaxaxaxaxaxaxxa
Καινουρια στοιχεια στις αποψεις επι δεοντολογιας , του κυρ κρινο

*οταν καποιος εχει συναντηθει προσωπικα με καποιον αλλο, μπορει να τον βριζει και να τον ειρωνευεται για την ασθενεια του κι ας ξερει οτι ειναι ασθενης!!!!!!!*

ρε θειο
γιατι δεν λες απευθειας οτι το κρινο μπορει να κανει και να λεει οτι μπουρδα του κατεβει ασχετως δεοντολογιας , ενω ολοι οι υπολοιποι μπορουν να λενε οτι εγκρινει ο κυρ κρινο? θα εισαι λιγοτερο ανακολουθος στα ανεκδοτα που μας λες....

γινεται ολο και πιο ενδιαφερουσα η τοποθετηση σου.....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aς μείνουμε σε κάτι όμορφο.
Ας μείνουμε στην ουσία....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxxa
> Καινουρια στοιχεια στις αποψεις επι δεοντολογιας , του κυρ κρινο
> 
> *οταν καποιος εχει συναντηθει προσωπικα με καποιον αλλο, μπορει να τον βριζει και να τον ειρωνευεται για την ασθενεια του κι ας ξερει οτι ειναι ασθενης!!!!!!!*
> 
> ρε θειο
> γιατι δεν λες απευθειας οτι το κρινο μπορει να κανει και να λεει οτι μπουρδα του κατεβει ασχετως δεοντολογιας , ενω ολοι οι υπολοιποι μπορουν να λενε οτι εγκρινει ο κυρ κρινο? θα εισαι λιγοτερο ανακολουθος στα ανεκδοτα που μας λες....
> ...



axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
ο καθενας εχει την δικη του ερμηνεια στο βρισιμο και στην ειρωνια.....

Μηπως μπορεις να βρεις ποστ μου,
που να λεω σε καποιον 3 φορες να παει στο γιατρο του?
Ετσι γιατι μου αρεσει να μιλαω συγκεκριμενα.....

Αν το βρεις,
θα ηθελα να το διαβασω,
γιατι δικαιουται μια συγνωμη μου για το ποστ μου αυτο.

Να ξερεις οτι ο κρινος ακομα και αν γινει αδικος ξερει να επανορθωνει.


Κατα τα αλλα,
ωραιες οι εξυπναδες σου, οπως και εσυ σπαω και εγω πλακα.....

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxxa
> Καινουρια στοιχεια στις αποψεις επι δεοντολογιας , του κυρ κρινο
> ...


OYYYYYXOYXOYXOYXOXXOYXOY

και η κωμωδια συνεχιζεται χωρις ελεος!!!!!!!

οχι μονο το κρινο μπορει να βριζει ασθενεις και να τους λοιδωρει για την κατασταση της υγειας τους,

ΑΛΛΑ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΩΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ: ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(κατι σαν το :σε χωριζω, σε χωριζω, σε χωριζω των αραβων, αν γνωριζετε)
οι λιγοτερες φορες παραγραφονται προς οφελος του κρινο 
εχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεεχεχεχεχ

ε ρε ανεκδοτα πρωι πρωι

προς οφελος της αισθητικης μας δεν θα ανασυρω τα αισχη που ελεγες για τον κιπ σε σελιδες ατελειωτες αλλα συγκεντρωσου λιγο θειο.
καινουριο συκωτι καναμε πρωι πρωι 

ΟΥΥΥΥΧΟΥΧΟΥΧΟΥΧΟΥ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> προς οφελος της αισθητικης μας δεν θα ανασυρω τα αισχη που ελεγες για τον κιπ σε σελιδες ατελειωτες



χαιρομαι που βρισκεις λογους για να κανεις την κινεζα.
Εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο, συνεχισε ετσι.

Παρολα αυτα,
αννννννννννννν καποτε αλλαξει η αισθητικη σου, εδω θα ειμαστε να τα λεμε.


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

κρινο
μπορεις να κανεις και τον κινεζο και τον αραβα κι οποια αλλη εθνικοτητα σου κανει κεφι

να θυμασαι ομως οτι το γεγονος οτι εσυ εκρυψες το κεφαλι σου στην αμμο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν βλεπουν ολοι την ουρα σου :Wink: 

κανεις δεν ξεχναει τις αθλιοτητες που εξαπελυσες προς κιπ και αλλους πολλους (αλλα αναφερω κιπ γιατι σε επιασαν οι ευαισθησιες σου για τους πασχοντες)
ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΟΡΟΠΗΔΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΕΛΟ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑΚΙ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κανεις δεν ξεχναει τις αθλιοτητες που εξαπελυσες προν κιπ και αλλους πολλους (αλλα αναφερω κιπ γιατι σε επιασαν οι ευαισθησιες σου για τους πασχοντες)
> ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΟΡΟΠΗΔΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΕΛΟ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑΚΙ



γιατι ποιος σου ειπε οτι θελω να ξεχασει κανεις τις \"αθλιοτητες\" μου?

Οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα επειδη με τσιγκλας,
θα κατσω λιγο αργοτερα να τις ψαξω μια μια.
Και θα τις επαναφερω εδω εγω αφου εσυ τραβας ζορι,
και εκει θα δουμε τι ελεγα τοτε με ακριβεια.

ΥΓ..... βλεπω οτι στο κλαμπ εχετε υοθετησει ολοι την ιδια γλωσσα.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> .....*Βεβαια δεν μου ειπανε για γιατρο εμενα, γιατι θα ηταν 2 ματς, ο κηπ να μου πει για γιατρο.....*
> 
> 
> ...


παρε δωρο απο μενα την πιο προσφατη σου και σε καλη μερια.

θα σε συμβουλευα για το καλο των ματιων μας, τις αλλες να μη τις ανασυρεις γιατι εχουμε φαει πολυ αυτες τις μερες και θα μας πειραξει...

αν παλι επιμενεις, υπομονη στο θυμα σου κι ας παραμεινει σε αλλα ποστ να μη βλεπει τα χαλια σου...

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Επίσης θα διαφωνήσω.Αν εσύ το *******,ξεκωλιάρα,καργιόλα ,ψόφα και τα λοιπά δεν τα θεωρείς κακοποίηση,αλλά θεωρείς αντίστοιχα το πήγαινε στο γιατρό σου,μάλλον έχεις άλλα κριτήρια από εμένα.Αν κάποιος με έβριζε έτσι,δε θα έλεγα πως είπε 5 ατάκες.Θα σου θυμίσω επίσης πως έχεις αντιδράσει πολύ πιο έντονα και για πολύ περισσότερο για πολύ ηπιότερες κρίσεις άλλων για σένα.Αν σε συμφέρει να παραβλέπεις τη μία πλευρά της κακοποίησης και να επισημαίνεις μόνο την άλλη,τότε απλά δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός in my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


Το πώς τα βλέπω εγώ,επέτρεψέ μου να το ορίζω εγώ και όχι εσύ.Εάν θεωρούσα πως ένας χώρος δεν έχει να μου δώσει και να του δώσω,δε θα έμπαινα καν στον κόπο να διαπραγματευτώ το οτιδήποτε.Να μπαίνω και να γράφω ενώ δε συμφωνώ με την ουσία του,ενώ τον απαξιώνω,εμένα μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο.Και κάτι άλλο,δεν έχεις σταματήσει να γράφεις,εκτός αν εσύ το γράφω το εννοείς διαφορετικά από ότι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος γύρω σου.Τις δικές μου ζυγαριές τις ορίζω εγώ και γουστάρω να είναι ανεξάρτητες επιρροών.Προτιμώ να είμαι αντικειμενική ανά πάσα στιγμή και να διατηρώ την αξιοπιστία μου.Όχι για τους άλλους,αλλά για μένα.Για να μπορώ να τη διατηρήσω,επιλέγω να μη με σέρνουν προσωπικές συμπάθειες ή αντιπάθειες,ώστε όταν καλούμαι να πάρω θέση,να το κάνω καθαρά,άσχετα από καθετί που θα μπορούσε να με παρασύρει εντέχνως στο να μεταμορφώνομαι σε οπαδό και να αγελοποιούμαι.

Κακοποιείς κι εσύ Κρίνο,το έκανες και με τον Knoulp,το έκανες και το κάνεις και με τον Keep.Αν θες να στο ωραιοποιήσω γιατί σε συμφέρει,sorry,ψάξτο αλλού.Από εμένα θα έχεις πάντα,όπως το κάνω και για τον εαυτό μου,τη γυμνή αλήθεια,όχι την αναλόγως πού μας πάει το ρεύμα.Σε βολεύει δε σε βολεύει,θα επιζήσω ΚΑΙ της δικής σου κρίσης.

ps.Και κρίση πανικού έχω πάθει και κατάθλιψη έχω περάσει και μεγάλωσα μέσα σε κακοποιητικό περιβάλλον.Τι λες τώρα,έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω για θα πρέπει να μου δώσεις τη θεική σου έγκριση ώστε δικαιούμαι να συμμετέχω;:P

Αν εσύ δε βλέπεις όσο τόσο καιρό μέλη σου επισημαίνουν,πως η συμπεριφορά σου είναι εριστική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα.Αλλά μην υποτιμάς τη νοημοσύνη των γύρω σου.Ούτε τα 6.000 τόσα posts σου σε κάνουν κάποιον που θα σεβαστώ.Στρώστο.Προς το παρόν γράφεις αλλά δε γράφεις κατ\'εσέ,άλλα παραβλέπεις και άλλα μεγιστοποιείς,όπου συμμετέχεις το κάνεις για κάποια δικαίωσή σου τις εννιά στις δέκα,αδιαφορείς για αυτοκριτική ενώ στην κριτική των άλλων είσαι μάνα...Nice,αλλά το σεβασμό μου τον χάνεις.Μπορεί να τον γράφεις στ\'αρχίδια σου,αλλά αντιστοίχως θα σε γράψω στις ωοθήκες μου αν με εννοείς. :Wink:

----------


## nature

Violence is a learned pattern.....
Ρε θείο, το συκώτι μου.
ανέμελο κατσικάκι.
Sorry but I dont want to learn......
Lets leave the teacher alone.....

Y.G.πάντως αυτά είναι προκλήσεις με ...αμυντική αιτιολογία.

----------


## RainAndWind

Nature,δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρούν άλλοι,αλλά τελευταία τα posts σου ομοιάζουν του Κρίνου όλο και περισσότερο.Μην υποτιμάς τη φαιά μου ουσία.Μυωπικοί ορισμοί της ηθικής δε με ενδιαφέρουν καν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Bulling σε βαρος της Θεοφανιας απο nature;
Ελεος  :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλά για κρίνο κα νάτσουρ δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Το γνωστό τσίρκο πίσω μου.

Για τους άλλους.
Από πότε είναι κακό να πεις στον αλλον πήγαινε στο γιατρό σου? Όταν βγαζει σελίδες απ το φεισμπουκ που νομιζει πως ειναι δικές μου, όταν μου μιλάει με χαρακτηρισμους που ουτε στον πιο μισητο εχθρο σου δεν θα απήυθυνες, τι να του πω?
Πως είναι καλά και ας συνεχίσει έτσι. Δεν βλεπετε πως ο άνθρωπος έχει ξεφύγει?
Προκαλώ πραγματικά οποιονδήποτε να μου βγάλει ένα ποστ που αναφέρθηκα εγώ στον γούινστον είτε ως αγάμητο, είτε με οποιονήποτε χαρακτηρισμό ώστε να ξεκινήσει επίθεση εις βάρος μου και αν βρεθεί εγω αποχωρώ απ το φόρουμ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> αν παλι επιμενεις, υπομονη στο θυμα σου κι ας παραμεινει σε αλλα ποστ να μη βλεπει τα χαλια σου...



φυσικα και επιμενω,
τιποτα καλυτερο απο το να ξεμπροστιαζω τα κατιναρια.....

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


με χαρα βλεπω οτι οσοι εχουν σωστη κριση στο φορουμ, δεν επηρρεαζονται απο τα χορευτικα και τους τραμπουκισμους και την υποκρισια του κρινο και της νατουρ

----------


## Remedy

ωραιο πτηνο η στρουθοκαμηλος μπαι δε γουει

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Nature,δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρούν άλλοι,αλλά τελευταία τα posts σου ομοιάζουν του Κρίνου όλο και περισσότερο.Μην υποτιμάς τη φαιά μου ουσία.Μυωπικοί ορισμοί της ηθικής δε με ενδιαφέρουν καν.


Rain, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. 
Όποτε έχεις διάθεση και χρόνο μου το κάνεις πιο λιανό με όποιο τρόπο θέλεις....
Οχι μόνο δεν υποτιμώ τη φαιά σου ουσία αλλά γενικά την έχω σε εκτίμηση κιόλας. Μάλιστα αυτό το violence is a learned pattern, αν και γνωστό, το θυμήθηκα από κάποιο δικό σου ποστ.

Τώρα το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω για το ποστ σου επειδή ειλικρινά δεν το κατάλαβα, είναι να αστειευτώ και να σου πω ότι ...μετάλλάχθηκα ή κλωνοποιήθηκα lol.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> εγω αποχωρώ απ το φόρουμ.


μπα δεν το κοβω.....
τωρα που στρωθηκες, μια χαρα βολευτηκες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> εγω αποχωρώ απ το φόρουμ.
> ...


κοίτα..επειδή δεν έχουμε όλοι τα ίδια @@@ εγω αν βρεθεί τέτοιο ποστ αποχωρώ και το εννοώ.
Κοίτα τα χάλια σου που εχεις \"αποχωρήσει\" τόσο καιρό και δεν έχεις λείψει ούτε ενα λεπτό από εδώ μέσα κακομοίρη.

----------


## anoiksi

Ερωτηση προς ολους....

δεν το εχετε βαρεθει;;; Γιατι δεν αφοσιωνομαστε στο κυριο...την ψυχολογικη υποστηρηξη με οποιον τροπο;;; Γιατι αναλωνομαστε σε λεκτικες διαμαχες;;; Με στεναχωρει γιατι αυτην την στιγμη που μιλαω/μιλατε εσεις εδω και χανετε/χανω τον χρονο μου/σας καποιος αλλος μπορει να εχει αναγκη τα λογια μου/σας...δεν ανακατευομαι με αυτο το ποστ απλα προσπαθω να κανω μια διαπιστωση...δεν παιζω ουτε την εξυπνη ουτε τιποτα, απλα ρε παιδια πιο επικοιδομητικο δεν ειναι να αποφευγει ο ενας τον αλλο εφοσον δεν ταιριαζει η χημεια και να υπαρχει η διαμαχη μονο πανω σε θεματα συζητησεως, παρα να θυγει ο ενας τον αλλο;;;

Λεω εγω τωρα...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν το ειπες πουθενα αυτο δηλαδη?

τι εχουμε εδω?

κατεφυγε τωρα σε πλαστα ποστ ο κρινο για να βγαλει τα φωτα απο την γιαλαντζη του αποχωρηση με την οποια εχει γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι????(απλη συνωνυμια)

αυτο πια ξεπερναει τα ορια της κακοηθειας...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ανοιξη αυτη η ιστορια γινεται εδω και 2 χρονια. Δες την θετικη πλευρα της υποθεσης πως τουλαχιστον αντι οι καυγαδες να μεταφερονται σε ολα τα θεματα παραμενουν σε ενα αν και βεβαια ηδη καταστραφηκε το θεμα του jimmaster

----------


## melissa

Όπως έχω πει διαβάζω πολύ καιρό το forum παρότι δε συμμετέχω ενεργά. Έχω δει πολλές φορές να γίνονται καυγάδες, για την ακρίβεια αυτούς του τελευταίου χρόνου τους έχω παρακολουθήσει κατά μεγάλο μέρος τους σε πραγματικό χρόνο.

Δεν έχω ξαναπαντήσει σε παρόμοιο θέμα γιατί κάθε φορά σκεφτόμουν ότι έτσι που έχουν οξυνθεί τα πνεύματα το καλύτερο είναι να τ\'αφήσω να ηρεμήσουν. Το μόνο που έχω να πω τώρα είναι πως αυτά τα θέματα τα διαβάζω με το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον που διαβάζω την espresso. Το διαδικτυακό κουτσομπολιό έχει αντικαταστήσει το πραγματικό. Τώρα αν οι συμμετέχοντες γουστάρουν να παίρνουν μέρος σε θέματα που έχουν εξελιχθεί σε κατηγορία κουτσομπολίστικης εφημερίδας του χειριστου είδους ας το κάνουν, αλλά εις γνώσην τους στο πώς αυτό φαίνεται σε έναν τρίτο.

Δεν γνωρίζω να σας πω ποιά είναι η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Δε θέλω να πάρω το μέρος του ενός ή του άλλου μέλους γιατί πιστεύω πως δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα. Σημασία έχει να συνειδητοποιήσει ο καθένας το μέρος της ευθύνης του για την παραπάνω τροπή. Όπως κι όλοι εμείς οι άλλοι. Θέλουμε να έχουμε ένα site υποστήριξης και γι\'αυτό το λόγο σχολιάζουμε τώρα την κατάσταση, αλλά εντέλει η συμμετοχή μας αυτή την παρούσα στιγμή ωφελεί την κατάσταση ή την κάνει χειρότερα?

Μήπως αντί να ζητάμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο σωτηρία εκ των ανωθεν να βουτούσαμε πρώτα τη γλώσσα στο μυαλό?

Κάποτε έγραφα σε γνωστό forum. Αρχικά, υπήρχε ένα πολύ θετικό κλίμα, το οποίο εξελίχτηκε σε συναντήσεις. Γενικά, όλοι ζούσαμε μια κατάσταση που μακαρίζαμε και αισθανόμασταν πολύ μάγκες που βρήκαμε άτομα με τα οποία ταιριάζαμε τόσο, μέσω του διαδικτύου.

Σιγά σιγά, αρχίσαν πισώπλατα μαχαιρώματα, μπήκαν καινούργια μέλη που βάλανε το λιθαράκι τους στον πετροπόλεμο, γενικά η κατάσταση έγινε μπουρδέλο. Φυσικά, δεν βγάζω την ουρά μου απ\'έξω. Κι εγώ συμμετείχα σε αυτό, έστω κι αν δεν το έκανα συνειδητά κι αυτό το λέω με την έννοια ότι απάντησα όταν ένιωσα ότι μου την πέφτανε και όχι για να την πέσω εγώ σε κάποιον άλλον. 

Πώς βλέπω τα πράγματα τώρα από απόσταση; Σημασία τότε δεν είχε ποιός είχε το δίκιο με το μέρος του βραχυπρόθεσμα, αλλά ότι μακροπρόθεσμα το site έγινε τέτοιο μπουρδέλο που κανένα μέλος δεν ήθελε να πάρει μέρος, ή όταν κάποιο καινούργιο μέλος εμφανιζότανε του την πέφτανε με τη μία από δέκα μεριές και έφευγε αμέσως. Ελπίζω να μην γίνει αυτό και εδώ μέσα. Είναι ένας χώρος που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να δώσει βοήθεια. Όχι να αντικαταστήσει την πραγματική βοήθεια ενός ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου, αλλά να είναι ένας χώρος για ανθρώπους που αγαπάνε την ψυχολογία, που θέλουν να συζητήσουν τα προβλήματά τους όταν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν με τα άτομα του περιβάλλοντός τους.

Κι εγώ έτσι έκανα εγγραφή άσχετα που τελικά δε μίλησα γι\'αυτό που ήθελα τότε γιατί επισκέφτηκα ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή και βρήκα τη βοήθεια που είχα ανάγκη από εκείνον. Αλλά σίγουρα αυτό το forum μου έδωσε μια σπρωξιά να τον επισκεφτώ. Ελπίζω να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να διατηρήσουμε αυτόν τον χώρο σαν ένα καταφύγιο για όποιον το έχει ανάγκη και όχι άλλη μια ζούγκλα που θα θελήσει να αποφύγει γιατί θα νιώθει ότι κανείς δεν τον καταλαβαίνει για άλλη μια φορά. Ειρήνη ημίν.

----------


## anoiksi

αχχχχ, τι αλλο να πω δεν ξερω...με στεναχωρει παντως, γιατι ολοι εχουμε να δωσουμε τοσα διαφορετικα πραγματα στον συνανθρωπο μας....:P....χαμογελαστε λιγακι...μην αναλωναμαστε...και ειναι κριμα...εχουμε και καλυτερα πραγματα να κανουμε... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ωραιο πτηνο η στρουθοκαμηλος μπαι δε γουει


Τωρα εχουμε και τον γκει στρουθοκαμηλο :P
Rain μη μου θιχτεις παλι  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ωραιο πτηνο η στρουθοκαμηλος μπαι δε γουει


για δες και την καμηλα,
ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Κακομοιρης καταρχην εισαι,
κατα δευτερον ποστ υποστηριξης δεν εχω γραψει απο τοτε που εχω πει οτι αποχωρω και ως εκ τουτου, οτι λεω το εννοω.

Λεγε οσο σου κανει κεφι,
οσο γραφεις αυτα που ειπες στο winston,
θα ειμαι εδω.

----------


## jimmaster

τωρα αμα εισασταν στην θεση μου τι θα λεγατε? ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη να στε καλα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> καποιος αλλος μπορει να εχει αναγκη τα λογια μου/σας...δεν ανακατευομαι με αυτο το ποστ απλα προσπαθω να κανω μια διαπιστωση...



ο winston ειχε καμια αναγκη χθες το βραδυ,
να διαβαζει οτι πρεπει να παει στο γιατρο του?


λεω και εγω τωρα....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> απο τα χορευτικα και τους τραμπουκισμους και την υποκρισια του κρινο και της νατουρ


Αυτό πάλι δεν το κατάλαβα......
Σου είπα κάτι και μου διέφυγε?????
Γιατί απο ότι ξέρω έχουμε καιρό να μιλήσουμε.
anyway....
Violence is a learned pattern,
αλλά σόρρυ δεν θα πάρω.

----------


## anoiksi

οχι οχι δεν ανακατευομαι αλλο....να μην με παρει και εμενα η μπαλα και δεν αντεχω τα μαλωματα γενικα....

----------


## NikosD.

καταρχάς καλή και γλυκιά χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και κέφι.

Κατά δεύτερον, ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ η κατάσταση, διάβασα αισχρά πράγματα τα οποία θα επιφέρουν τον αποκλεισμό των εμπλεκόμενων, εάν συνεχιστούν.
Η ομάδα διαχείρισης δεν είναι ο χαμάλης αυτής της κοινότητας και τα όποια μηνύματα παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης, διαγράφονται, όχι για αισθητικούς λόγους αλλά με πρόθεση να θυμηθούμε πως κάπως πρέπει να επικρατήσει μια σύνεση, ένας σεβασμός.
Αυτό που μέχρι στιγμής διαπιστώνω είναι πως κάποια μέλη παραβιάζουν τους όρους ανεξέλεγκτα αδιαφορώντας για τη συμπεριφορά τους και γνωρίζοντας πως απλά θα περάσει αργότερα \"η σκούπα\" για να καθαρίσει τις βρωμιές. 

Τέλος, παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η ειρωνία σε κάποια αναφερόμενα μηνύματα που καταφθάνουν στην διαχείριση συνοδευόμενα από άκρως επιθετικά και ειρωνικά σχόλια προς την ομάδα διαχείρισης. Η υπομονή και η ανοχή μας έχει όρια και παρακαλώ να τα σεβαστείτε. 

ΥΓ. jimmaster, λυπάμαι για όσα συνέβησαν στο θέμα σου. Δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές σε αυτή την κοινότητα χάνουμε το δάσος και κοιτάμε το δέντρο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Αυτό που μέχρι στιγμής διαπιστώνω είναι πως κάποια μέλη παραβιάζουν τους όρους ανεξέλεγκτα αδιαφορώντας για τη συμπεριφορά τους και γνωρίζοντας πως απλά θα περάσει αργότερα \"η σκούπα\" για να καθαρίσει τις βρωμιές.


Καλη χρονια. Η ουσια ειναι αυτη η προταση που ανεφερες. Ειναι δεδομενες καποιες κοντρες εδω μεσα που δεν προκειται να λυθουν με το περασμα του χρονου παρα μονο οταν δουμε ολοι οτι υπαρχουν συνεπειες απο τις πραξεις μας.

----------


## claire

> Ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης \"αγαπητη\" θεοφανια εντ δι οδερς, ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να γραφεις σε καποιον που εχει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη *πηγαινε στο γιατρο σου*  και μαλιστα 3 φορες απανωτα κατι που δειχνει οτι δεν πεταξες μια ατακα τυχαια.


δεν ξέρω τι άλλο ειπώθηκε, καθώς τα μηνύματα έχουν ήδη διαγραφεί από τους διαχειριστές, αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη ατάκα την βρίσκω κι εγώ λίγο προβοκατόρικη. σα να θες να τονίσεις και να υπενθυμίσεις στον άλλο ότι δεν στέκει καλά στα μυαλά του, για να υποβιβάσεις τα επιχειρήματα του.

----------


## NikosD.

Φίλε μου, κάποιες συγκρούσεις πράγματι ποτέ δε λύνονται. Στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, ακριβώς επειδή κάποια θέματα ποτέ δε λύνονται, ο μόνος τρόπος για να πάμε παρακάτω είναι συνειδητά να επιλέξουμε να τα αφήσουμε στην άκρη, μέχρι να μαλακώσουν και να ατονήσουν μέσα μας.
Ακούγεται κοινότοπο αυτό που λέω, αποτελεί όμως για μένα μια βαθιά αλήθεια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ξερεις ομως οτι δεν μιλαμε για τυχαιους καυγαδες αλλα για κοντρες που κρατανε εδω και 2 χρονια οποτε μην περιμενεις να ηρεμησει η κατασταση. Ακομα και χωρις να εχω συμμετοχη αναφερθηκα ηδη 2 φορες απο δυο διαφορετικα ατομα, το ενα ειπε το ονομα μου ενω το αλλο το εκανε με εμμεσο τροπο, ωστε να εμπλακω και εγω.
Σε εναν αλλο καυγα ειχα προτεινει να μπαναρεις εμενα και τον αλλον που συμμετειχε αν και δεν το εκανες. Ισως πρεπει να αρχισεις να το σκεφτεσαι πιο σοβαρα ωστε να υπαρξει ηρεμια εστω και αν αυτη προελθει απο τον φοβο μιας τιμωριας

----------


## claire

jimmaster, τελικά αυτά που σκέφτεσαι δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια, άκουσα κι από άλλους ανθρώπους (και μάλιστα μικρότερης ηλικίας από εσένα) ανάλογες ανησυχίες. το θέμα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να συνεχίσεις να αγχώνεσαι για το ότι μεγαλώνεις γιατί έτσι θα μπλοκαριστείς και θα χάσεις χρόνο χωρίς να κάνεις ουσιαστικά πράγματα. και μετά θα φτάσεις πχ. 50 και θα σκέφτεσαι πόσο νέος ήσουν τότε και τι βλακείες σκεφτόσουν.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> Κατά δεύτερον, ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ η κατάσταση, διάβασα αισχρά πράγματα τα οποία θα επιφέρουν τον αποκλεισμό των εμπλεκόμενων, εάν συνεχιστούν..



κολοκυθια οριγκανε αγαπητε νικο,
και στο λεω αυτο αρκετα θυμωμενος.

Γιατι για μια ακομη φορα μεσα σε λιγους μηνες υπαρχουν σχολια που δεν τα βλεπεις στα πιο απλα φορουμς.
Οταν βλεπω οτι ενας χρηστης πρεπει να παει στο γιατρο του, σε πιο αλλο φορουμ εχουν εκτεθει ετσι μελη του, ωστε να αποκαλυψουν οτι τους παρακολουθει γιατρος?
Σε πιο αλλο φορουμ, ενα μελος δεχεται τετοιες επιθεσεις????


Ειτε το κατεχεις ειτε οχι,
το οτι το φορουμ εδω και μηνες εχει παρει την κατιουσα, το οτι χθες καποια γνωματευσε οτι καποιος πρεπει να παει στο γιατρο του (παλιοτερα αλλοι ειχαν γνωματευσει με το τι κανει τα χαπια του ο κηπ) εχει γινει πια σαφες οτι ειναι ελλειμα της ομαδας διαχειρισης που δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει τι μπορει να γραφεται και τι οχι.


Στο φιναλε δικο σου ειναι το φορουμ,
πραξε οπως νομιζεις εσυ καλυτερα.
Αλλα μην αναφωνεις θυμωμενα σε οτι συμβαινει.
Ειναι το φυσιολογικο που θα συνεβαινε και αυτο που θα ξανασυμβει στο μελλον.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης \"αγαπητη\" θεοφανια εντ δι οδερς, ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να γραφεις σε καποιον που εχει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη *πηγαινε στο γιατρο σου*  και μαλιστα 3 φορες απανωτα κατι που δειχνει οτι δεν πεταξες μια ατακα τυχαια.
> 
> 
> δεν ξέρω τι άλλο ειπώθηκε, καθώς τα μηνύματα έχουν ήδη διαγραφεί από τους διαχειριστές, αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη ατάκα την βρίσκω κι εγώ λίγο προβοκατόρικη. σα να θες να τονίσεις και να υπενθυμίσεις στον άλλο ότι δεν στέκει καλά στα μυαλά του, για να υποβιβάσεις τα επιχειρήματα του.


αυτη ειναι η μια διασταση αγαπητη κλαιρ.....
η αλλη ειναι αυτη που λαμβανει ο παραληπτης.
Που πρεπει να γινει χαλια, γιατι βρισκεται καποιος εξυπνος (και μαλιστα αγνωστος, απο το ιντερνετ) να τον προτρεπει να παει στο γιατρο του.

Ενταξει ο αποστολεας ικανοποιησε τον εγωισμο του,
ο παραληπτης ομως?
να παει να κοψει το σβερκο του, σωστα?

----------


## Alobar

Από RainAndWind:

\'... Το πώς τα βλέπω εγώ,επέτρεψέ μου να το ορίζω εγώ και όχι εσύ.Εάν θεωρούσα πως ένας χώρος δεν έχει να μου δώσει και να του δώσω,δε θα έμπαινα καν στον κόπο να διαπραγματευτώ το οτιδήποτε.Να μπαίνω και να γράφω ενώ δε συμφωνώ με την ουσία του,ενώ τον απαξιώνω,εμένα μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο.Και κάτι άλλο,δεν έχεις σταματήσει να γράφεις,εκτός αν εσύ το γράφω το εννοείς διαφορετικά από ότι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος γύρω σου.Τις δικές μου ζυγαριές τις ορίζω εγώ και γουστάρω να είναι ανεξάρτητες επιρροών.Προτιμώ να είμαι αντικειμενική ανά πάσα στιγμή και να διατηρώ την αξιοπιστία μου.Όχι για τους άλλους,αλλά για μένα.Για να μπορώ να τη διατηρήσω,επιλέγω να μη με σέρνουν προσωπικές συμπάθειες ή αντιπάθειες,ώστε όταν καλούμαι να πάρω θέση,να το κάνω καθαρά,άσχετα από καθετί που θα μπορούσε να με παρασύρει εντέχνως στο να μεταμορφώνομαι σε οπαδό και να αγελοποιούμαι.

Κακοποιείς κι εσύ Κρίνο,το έκανες και με τον Knoulp,το έκανες και το κάνεις και με τον Keep.Αν θες να στο ωραιοποιήσω γιατί σε συμφέρει,sorry,ψάξτο αλλού.Από εμένα θα έχεις πάντα,όπως το κάνω και για τον εαυτό μου,τη γυμνή αλήθεια,όχι την αναλόγως πού μας πάει το ρεύμα.Σε βολεύει δε σε βολεύει,θα επιζήσω ΚΑΙ της δικής σου κρίσης.

ps.Και κρίση πανικού έχω πάθει και κατάθλιψη έχω περάσει και μεγάλωσα μέσα σε κακοποιητικό περιβάλλον.Τι λες τώρα,έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω για θα πρέπει να μου δώσεις τη θεική σου έγκριση ώστε δικαιούμαι να συμμετέχω;:P

Αν εσύ δε βλέπεις όσο τόσο καιρό μέλη σου επισημαίνουν,πως η συμπεριφορά σου είναι εριστική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα.Αλλά μην υποτιμάς τη νοημοσύνη των γύρω σου.Ούτε τα 6.000 τόσα posts σου σε κάνουν κάποιον που θα σεβαστώ.Στρώστο.Προς το παρόν γράφεις αλλά δε γράφεις κατ\'εσέ,άλλα παραβλέπεις και άλλα μεγιστοποιείς,όπου συμμετέχεις το κάνεις για κάποια δικαίωσή σου τις εννιά στις δέκα,αδιαφορείς για αυτοκριτική ενώ στην κριτική των άλλων είσαι μάνα...Nice,αλλά το σεβασμό μου τον χάνεις.Μπορεί να τον γράφεις στ\'αρχίδια σου,αλλά αντιστοίχως θα σε γράψω στις ωοθήκες μου αν με εννοείς. :Wink: ...\'



... γεια σου Ρέϊν, όπου πραγματικά στην πρώτη σου παράγραφο σχεδόν ταυτίζομαι. Σχολιάζω γενικότερα αυτά που λες, και λέω απλά ότι όχι μόνο είναι \'οξύμωρο\' να απαξιώνει κανείς τον οιοδήποτε χώρο τον οποίο χρησιμοποιεί για να εκφράζεται - όπως ο καθένας εννοεί την έκφραση βέβαια - αλλά θα το έλεγα και προβληματικό. Ανταλλάσσω απόψεις με βάση τα όσα λες, ασχέτως αν συμφωνούμε ή όχι, κάτι που δυστυχώς δε συμβαίνει στα δικά μου μάτια όταν σχολιάζονται τα πρόσωπα κι όχι τα λεγόμενα. Θέλω να πω, πως όταν κάποιος απ\' τα γραφόμενά του μας είναι αντιπαθής για παράδειγμα, δύσκολα θα σχολιάσουμε θετικά κάτι που θα μας βρει σύμφωνους, ακριβώς επειδή στεκόμαστε στην αντιπάθεια ή στη συμπάθεια αντίστροφα που μας γεννά. Ίσως άσχετο αυτό που λέω τώρα, αλλά δε θα το φέρω και βαρέως μετά τα όσα \'άσχετα\' διαδραματίστηκαν και πάλι στο θρεντ. Είμαι κι εγώ απ\' αυτούς που δύσκολα επηρεάζονται και ομαδοποιούνται ταυτόχρονα, δόξα νά \'χει το ύψιστο σύμπαν. Και η δική μου ματιά δε βλέπει τίποτα άλλο από τα 4 - 5 μέλη κάθε φορά. Θεωρώ προβληματικό το να αρνείται κανείς με πείσμα να κοιτάξει μέσα του, και να προχωρά ταυτόχρονα σε εκτόξευση ύβρεων, ανυπόστατων λογισμών, περιφρόνησης και όλα τα σχετικά όμορφα αυτά πράγματα... 

Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που βλέπω να λες ότι όχι μόνο έχεις δικαίωμα να λες την άποψή σου - πόσο άστοχο να σου επισημαίνει κάποιος των αριθμό των μηνυμάτων σου προκειμένου να συμμετέχεις - και μάλιστα να υπερασπίζεσαι δυναμικά ότι έχοντας ανάλογες δύσκολες εμπειρίες μια χαρά σου πέφτει λόγος και πολύς μάλιστα. Αν κάνω λάθος, διόρθωσέ με, αλλά το μεταθέτω στον εαυτό μου και λέω ναι, μπορώ σε πολλά που έχουν σχέση με δικά μου κομμάτια να συνεισφέρω, είτε σε κάποιους γουστάρει, είτε όχι. Δυστυχώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι λόγω της δικής τους αδυναμίας να δουν τα τρωτά τους σημεία και να τα δουλέψουν και όταν μάλιστα αρνούνται πεισματικά βοήθεια - από ανεπίσημη μέχρι επίσημη - όχι απλά γίνονται εριστικοί, αλλά κακοποιούν ασυστόλως, μόνο που έτσι απομακρύνονται όλο και περισσότερο απ\' τον εαυτό τους κι αυτό μόνο καλό δεν έχει για κανέναν. Για μένα η μεγαλύτερη κακοποίηση στις τελευταίες σελίδες που εκτοξεύτηκε και που δείχνει πόσα αγνοεί ένας άνθρωπος προκειμένου να επιβληθεί, είναι - και θα το πω ευθέως - το να λες στον χρήστη που έχει δηλώσει το πρόβλημά του στο φόρουμ \'σιγά που θα δεχτώ υποδείξεις από σένα ρε φίλε που είσαι σε αγωγή, για το αν χρειάζεται να πάω να κοιταχτώ\'... το θεωρώ όχι απλά κακοποίηση αλλά ξεκάθαρη κακία και προβολή του πόσο προβληματικός είναι... να πω λοιπόν πως όταν κάποιος έχει ψύχωση για παράδειγμα, το γνωρίζει, το παλεύει και συμβιώνει με αυτό, ναι μια χαρά είναι σε θέση να πει στον άλλο που παρουσιάζεται ως υγιής, δυο πράγματα που μπορεί να έχει επισημάνει... όπως εσύ Ρέϊν που είσαι σε θέση να με συμβουλέψεις σε περίπτωση που δεις σημάδια κατάθλιψης σε μένα - μιας και τη βίωσες - κι όπως εγώ που είμαι σε θέση να προσφέρω σε κάποιον που διακρίνω πρόβλημα με το ποτό, εφόσον ήμουν μέσα σε αυτό. Είναι ντροπή να ισχυριζόμαστε ότι δε δεχόμαστε συμβουλές ή ο,τιδήποτε από κάποιον επειδή αυτός τυγχάνει να είναι σε αγωγή. Είναι ντροπή να στεκόμαστε στην ενδεχόμενη ασθένειά του, κι όχι στα γνωρίσματά του σαν προσωπικότητα. Κι όταν μάλιστα αυτή εμπεριέχει σωστή κρίση και βαθιά ματιά στα πράγματα. Είναι ντροπή εν ολίγοις να ισοπεδώνουμε την όποια δυναμικότητα της προσωπικότητας εν ονόματι της ασθένειας. Αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα και για λίγους μάλλον. Το ίδιο απ\' ό,τι κατάλαβα έγινε κι από άλλο μέλος σε βάρος άλλου χρήστη που είναι σε αγωγή. Μόνο που όσοι είναι σε αγωγή, γνωρίζουν για ποιούς λόγους είναι, αυτοί που τους το παίζουν επαρκείς δε ξέρω που βρίσκονται... κατ\' τ\' άλλα χάρηκα για το ποστ σου, και δε σου κρύβω πως όντας η ίδια - εγώ - σε κατάθλιψη, παρακολουθώ τις εντάσεις και τους διαξιφισμούς. Ξεχνιέμαι, αλλά αυτά μόνο όσοι είναι στο πρόβλημα μπορούν να τα κατανοήσουν. Καθώς και οι λίγοι που όντως έχουν την ικανότητα - είμαι σίγουρη για τον ορισμό που δίνω - να μπουν έστω για λίγο στη θέση όσων έχουν προβλήματα ζωής. Οι λίγοι που εμφανίζονται κάθε φορά σε θρεντ... πυροδότησης, το κάνουν για να την πουν οι μεν στους δε και τίποτα περισσότερο. Χαίρομαι που δεν έχουν... προβλήματα λοιπόν... και η ζωή συνεχίζεται μάλλον...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Αυτό που μέχρι στιγμής διαπιστώνω είναι πως κάποια μέλη παραβιάζουν τους όρους ανεξέλεγκτα αδιαφορώντας για τη συμπεριφορά τους και γνωρίζοντας πως απλά θα περάσει αργότερα \"η σκούπα\" για να καθαρίσει τις βρωμιές.
> 
> 
> Καλη χρονια. Η ουσια ειναι αυτη η προταση που ανεφερες. Ειναι δεδομενες καποιες κοντρες εδω μεσα που δεν προκειται να λυθουν με το περασμα του χρονου παρα μονο οταν δουμε ολοι οτι υπαρχουν συνεπειες απο τις πραξεις μας.


Ναι και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν απαντώ σε οργανωμένες επιθέσεις και πιστεύω πως με τη συμπεριφορά μου προσπαθώ να μην διαιωνίζω αυτες τις κόντρες.
Από κει και πέρα, όσο και να μην απαντώ εγώ, δυστυχως αυτη η κατάσταση δεν σταματά. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να υπάρξει αποδυνάμωση των φαινομένων, αν και βλέπω να μένω στην ελπίδα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> πόσο άστοχο να σου επισημαίνει κάποιος των αριθμό των μηνυμάτων σου προκειμένου να συμμετέχεις



ενα πραγμα που με ενοχλει ειναι η διαστρεβλωση.
Ποτε δεν εχω πει σε κανενα, 
οτι για να συμμετεχει σε οτιδηποτε, πρεπει να εχει 1 η 1000 η 50.000 ποστς.

Αλλη φορα να διαβαζεις πιο προσεκτικα για να εισαι σωστη στις κρισεις σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Ναι και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν απαντώ σε οργανωμένες επιθέσεις και πιστεύω πως με τη συμπεριφορά μου προσπαθώ να μην διαιωνίζω αυτες τις κόντρες.
> Από κει και πέρα, όσο και να μην απαντώ εγώ, δυστυχως αυτη η κατάσταση δεν σταματά. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να υπάρξει αποδυνάμωση των φαινομένων, αν και βλέπω να μένω στην ελπίδα.



παρε την σκουφια μου και βαρα μας!!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Μολις πριν λιγο διαγραφησαν δεκαδες μυνηματα (δικα σου και του winston) και με αυτο τον τροπο ΕΣΥ δεν συμμετεχεις σε κοντρες και δεν τις διαιωνιζεις!!!!

Ευτυχως που η σεμνοτητα τρεχει απο τα μπατζακια σου ε?
Εισαι απο τις ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις που ειπαν σε ατομο να παει να τον δει ο γιατρος του και ευχομαι η τελευταια.


ααααααα πολυ καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## Paolo_1

Ρε παιδιά το forum πήγαινε μια χαρά,από τί ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά;Ας μου πει κάποιος γιατί έχασα επεισόδια.Τί είναι όλα αυτά τα διαγραμμένα μηνύματα;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> καταρχάς καλή και γλυκιά χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και κέφι.
> ..........



ΚΕΦΙ ! ΚΕΦΙ!!!! ΚΕΦΙ!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Ρε παιδιά το forum πήγαινε μια χαρά,από τί ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά;Ας μου πει κάποιος γιατί έχασα επεισόδια.Τί είναι όλα αυτά τα διαγραμμένα μηνύματα;



Το φορουμ εδω και καμποσους μηνες δεν παει καλα.
Απλα ποτε βρισκεσαι σε εξαρση οι κακοποιησεις και ποτε σε υφεση.

Αυτα που δεν προλαβες να διαβασεις, ειναι οι \"ευγενεις\" διαλογοι μεταξυ των μελων που συζητουσαν για ενδιαφερων θεματα....
(θα σου κανω, θα σου ρανω κλπ κλπ....)

Αναμενε κανα διμηνο και μπορει και να προλαβεις την καινουρια εκδοση.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> καταρχάς καλή και γλυκιά χρονιά σε όλους, με υγεία και κέφι.
> ..........
> 
> ...


Εδώ έχω πάλι μια απορία. 
Η είμαι ηλίθια ή δεν κάνω κέφι με τέτοια θρεντς.....


Καλή χρονιά σου Νικο. 
Το μεγάλο σου ποστ μου άρεσε.

----------


## Remedy

οντως, ενα απ τα δυο....

----------


## giwta2

jimm νομίζω πήρες και εσύ αλλά και εγω απαντήσεις μέσα απο όλο αυτό τον χαμό.΄Σαν 50+ συνφωνω ότι σίγουρα περνώντας τα χρόνια θα σκεφτείς ποσο νέος ήσουν και σπαταλούσες τον χρόνο σου με το να πιστεύεις ότι γερνάς.Εγώ ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτομαι τώρα και προσπαθώ να κανω μια νέα συμφωνία με τον εαυτό μου.Να μην αφήνω να περνά αλλος χρόνος γιατι στενεύουν τα περιθώρια και να μην αφήνω άλλοι να ορίζουν την ζωή μου.Οσο για τα παρατράγουδα νομίζω καιρός να σταματήσουν οι ατάκες και να επικρατήσει η λογική.Το να απευθυνόμασε σε άτομα που παίρνουν αγωγή δεν μας τιμά γιατί οι περισσότεροι κάτι έχουμε και ποτέ κανείς δεν ξέρει τι του επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.Το να πάθω κατάθλιψη ήταν για μένα κάτι που αγγιζε την σφαίρα της φαντασίας και όμως έφτασα να πιώ 5 χάπια για να συνέλθω.Οι χαρακτηρισμοί δεν οφελούν.Οσο για τον Κρίνο αποχώρησε μόνο για τις μέρες που δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις.Αλήθεια αυτό μήπως πρέπει να το ελέγξεις Κρινο και το λέω με καλή πρόθεση γιατί τόσος θυμός;Το θεωρείς σωστό όπου φασαρία και ο Κρίνο μέσα;δεν τραβάς κανενός την προσοχή απλά δείχνεις ότι δεν τα έχεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου.Α,και κάτι ευχάριστο.Τέρμα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά κάνω προσπάθειες με τον ύπνο μόνο.Ελπίζω να επικρατήσει η λογική και η αυτοσυγκράτηση.Οσο για τον Κιπ είναι απο τα λίγα σκεπτόμενα άτομα εδώ στο φόρουμ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> Οσο για τον Κρίνο αποχώρησε μόνο για τις μέρες που δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις.Αλήθεια αυτό μήπως πρέπει να το ελέγξεις Κρινο και το λέω με καλή πρόθεση γιατί τόσος θυμός;Το θεωρείς σωστό όπου φασαρία και ο Κρίνο μέσα;δεν τραβάς κανενός την προσοχή απλά δείχνεις ότι δεν τα έχεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου.


Οσο για μενα,
το εχω δηλωσει επανηλλημενα,
οτι πλεον δεν εχω κανενα λογο να γραφω παρα μονο σε αυτους που καταφεραν να φερουν το φορουμ σε αυτη την κατασταση.
Δεν θα ξαναγραψω ουτε μισο θετικο ποστ οσο κυριαρχει αυτο το πνευμα στο φορουμ.

Και μην το κουραζεις αλλο,
πλεον οπου φασαρια, ειναι ντεφακτο οτι ο κρινος θα ειναι μεσα.
Τωρα το τι κανει ο εαυτος μου, αν θελει ψυχιατρο, αν χρειαζεται εγκλεισμο και οτι αλλο, θα περιμενω γνωματευση εισαγγελεα και θα ενημερωσω καταλληλως.

Τωρα για την προσοχη των αλλων, ας μην εκφραστω καλυτερα,
ειπα ηδη σχετικα στην raindandwind.



Τελος,
επειδη γιωτα σεβομαι την ηλικια σου,
και πιστευω οτι οσο να ναι, λογω των βασανων που περναει κανεις μετα απο τοοοοοοοσα χρονια στο πλανητη,
εγω ειμαι νεκρο μελος του φορουμ, οσο αυτο τιτλοφορειται φορουμ υποστηριξης.
Κακως υπολογιζομαι σαν κατι αλλο, οποιος τουλαχιστον κανει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> .................................Αλήθεια αυτό μήπως πρέπει να το ελέγξεις Κρινο και το λέω με καλή πρόθεση γιατί τόσος θυμός;Το θεωρείς σωστό όπου φασαρία και ο Κρίνο μέσα;δεν τραβάς κανενός την προσοχή απλά δείχνεις ότι δεν τα έχεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου..



Γιώτα θα σχολιάσω και εγώ το ποστ σου επί της ουσίας και όχι βάσει με το ποιος το έγραψε. 


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι βγάζεις σαν επιμύθιο είναι ότι πρέπει να πάει να κοιταχτεί ο κρίνο.


Πρώτον αυτό το αποφασίζει κάθε ένας μόνος του. Εμείς το υποδεικνύουμε μόνον σε όποιον μας ζητήσει τη γνώμη μας. Εγώ έτσι ξέρω. Δεν μου έχει τύχει στη ζωή μου να ακούω σε συζητήσεις μεταξύ ανύποπτων ατόμων να λέει ο ένας στον άλλο να πάει να κοιταχτεί όσο καλή πρόθεση και αν (διατείνεται) ότι έχει. Οταν δε, με τον άλλον οι σχέσεις είναι τεταμένες σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ μια τέτοια (αγαθή?) προσωπική υπόδειξη να μην έχει απρόβλεπτη έκβαση.


Δεύτερον πάλι σαν ηλίθια που είμαι, μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς σε ένα θρεντ που οι μισές σελίδες είναι κόκκινες από διαγραμμένα ποστς αλλονών, ειλικρινά είναι απορίας άξιο, πώς καταλήγεις ότι για αυτό φταίει ο κρίνο και ο γιατρός που δεν επισκέπτεται.

Aυτές είναι οι σκέψεις μου. 
Δεν ρωτώ ούτε θέλω απάντηση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ πάλι έχω να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση αγαπητή γιώτα και κλερ γιατί και οι δυο με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο οφείλω να ομολογήσω, αντιδράσατε στο ότι είπα στον γουίνστον να πάει στο γιατρό του.
Γιατί αυτό πρέπει να είναι βρισια/μομφή/μπηχτή?
Πόσες φορές εδώ μέσα δεν έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ παρακινήσει κάποιον να πάει σε γιατρό βλέποντας πως έχει υποτροπιάσει ή χρειάζεται ιατρική υποστήριξη πέρα απο ψυχολογική?
Γιατί τώρα η δική μου προτροπή μεταφράστηκε όπως βόλευε ορισμένους?
Όποιος πρόλαβε και διάβασε τα μνμ του γούινστον και διαθέτει έστω και λίγο κουκούτσι μυαλό θα καταλάβαινε πως το παιδί δεν είναι καλά και είχε ξεφύγει.
Και ΞΑΝΑ ΜΑΤΑ λέω σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει επιλεκτική τύφλωση: δεν προκάλεσα ποτέ τον γουίνστον να μου επιτεθεί, δεν τον έβρισα, δεν του μίλησα ούτε μια στιγμή ειρωνικα.
Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να δημοσιευσω τη σελίδα του στο φεισμπουκ όταν έκανε και κείνος το ίδιο με μια που πίστευε πως ήταν δική μου. Το έκανα μόνο και μόνο για να καταλάβει πως δεν μπορεί να αλωνίζει όπως γουστάρει και δεν το άφησα πάνω από δέκα λεπτά σε μια ώρα που το φόρουμ ήταν σχεδόν άδειο.
Όλα αυτά η διαχείριση είναι σε θέση να τα γνωρίζει και δεν τα λέω εκ του ασφαλούς επειδη τα μνμ σβήστηκαν.
Από κει πέρα αν νομίζει ο καθένας πως με λάβαρο την αρρώστια του θα βρίζει Θεούς και δαίμονες είναι γελασμένος.
Και επειδή ανέχτηκα πολλά και με την πανικούλα και με τον γουίνστον, την επόμενη φορά δεν θα είμαι καθόλου ευγενική.
Έλεος πια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> Rain εγώ χαρακτηρίζω τυχερούς αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικούς φίλους και μια σχέση που τους γεμίζει.Και επίσης τυχεροί είναι για μένα όσοι έχουν επιτυχίες σ\'αυτούς τους τομεις,χωρίς να χρειάζεται να προσπαθούν πολύ.Να ζουν δηλαδή κάποια απλά πράγματα που για άλλους να είναι δύσκολα.Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα δυο είναι τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα για να έχει κάποιος ισορροπία μέσα του.Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι χωρίς σχέση εδώ κι ένα χρόνο περίπου κι ενώ το θέλω πάρα πολύ,δεν υπάρχει κάποια ελεύθερη κοπέλα στο περιβάλλον μου.Και σκέφτομαι πως κάποιοι με το που χωρίζουν τη μια βρίσκουν την άλλη μέσα σε λίγες μέρες,χωρίς να προλάβουν να νιώσουν μοναξιά.Γι\'αυτό τα βάζω με την τύχη μου.
> 
> 
> ...



Από αυτό το ποστ και μετά άρχισε να βρίζει με τα χειρότερα λόγια ο γουινστον. Βλέπει πουθενα οποιοσδήποτε την παραμικρή μομφή για τον γουίνστον?
Δεν αναφέρομαι και δεν απαντώ ΚΑΝ σε αυτόν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Winston_man
Senior Member
****



Μηνύματα: 838
Registered: 18-1-2008
Τοποθεσία: Αθήνα
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 17:14 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by Θεοφανία
Και ναι, για μένα ένας άνθρωπος που δνε κάνει σεξ είναι ανολοκλήρωτος. Είναι μια φυσική ανάγκη όπως το φαγητό, το νερό, ο ύπνος. Για μένα συζητώ. Αν για σενα δεν είναι οκ. Νο πρόμπλεμ. Περί ορέξεως....



Οκ σεβαστη η αποψη σου. Και για μενα οποια γουσταρει το ατελειωτο ****** ειναι ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑ. Περι ορεξεως...



Αυτή είναι απάντηση του γουίνστον σε μένα για ποστ που απευθυνόταν στην άλομπαρ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Remedy
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.054
Registered: 11-11-2006
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 4-1-2010 στις 23:20 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ρε συ παολο
σκεψου και καμια αλλη εκδοχη....οποιο προβλημα και να διαβασεις, γραφεις απο κατω \"βρες καμια γκομενα\"
μηπως σου λειπει εσενα η γκομενα και εχεις γινει τοσο προβλεψιμος?
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Winston_man
Senior Member
****



Μηνύματα: 838
Registered: 18-1-2008
Τοποθεσία: Αθήνα
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 4-1-2010 στις 23:30 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Remedy σε εχουν γαμησει πολλες φορες?
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger 
krino
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 6.758
Registered: 4-5-2004
Τοποθεσία: στις στεπες του Καυκασου
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: το χαμογελο του παιδιου :P


Εστάλη στις 4-1-2010 στις 23:38 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


σε καλο μου....
με επιασε ξαφνικα ενα γελιο.....

αλλο κακο να μην μας ευρει, πουλι πετουμενο να μην βρεθει μπροστα μας...

γκουντναιτ.



κανε το φαρμακο σου ζωη,
και την ζωη σου φαρμακο σου.
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Remedy
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.054
Registered: 11-11-2006
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 00:00 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by Winston_man
Remedy σε εχουν γαμησει πολλες φορες?


παρα πολλες
(σε βοηθησα?)
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Winston_man
Senior Member
****



Μηνύματα: 838
Registered: 18-1-2008
Τοποθεσία: Αθήνα
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 00:21 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Απο όλες τις τρυπες?
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger 
Remedy
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.054
Registered: 11-11-2006
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 00:41 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by Winston_man
Απο όλες τις τρυπες?


απο οσες γουσταρα.
γιατι τοσο ενδιαφερον?
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Winston_man
Senior Member
****



Μηνύματα: 838
Registered: 18-1-2008
Τοποθεσία: Αθήνα
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 00:43 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Τιποτα σε νομιζα για τσουλακι (Οπως ειναι οι περισοτερες) τελικα εισαι Τσουλα με Τ κεφαλαιο.
Καληνυχτα.
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger 
Remedy
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.054
Registered: 11-11-2006
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις 5-1-2010 στις 00:45 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by Winston_man
Τιποτα σε νομιζα για τσουλακι (Οπως ειναι οι περισοτερες) τελικα εισαι Τσουλα με Τ κεφαλαιο.
Καληνυχτα.


χαχαχαχχα


καλα....






Στιχομυθια γουινστον και ρέμεντι χωρίς να του απευθύνει το λόγο ποτε!
Αν μετά απο όλα αυτά το ότι είπα στον γούινστον να πάει να κοιταχτεί είναι βρισιά, οκ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ότι είπα στον γουίνστον να πάει στο γιατρό του.
> Γιατί αυτό πρέπει να είναι βρισια/μομφή/μπηχτή?
> 
> 
> τιποτα απο τα 3 δεν ειναι,
> μια προσπαθεια για να υποβιβασεις το ατομο που εχεις διαφωνια, αυτο ακριβως και τιποτα αλλο.
> 
> Αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που δεν μπορεσες ποτε σου να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως κανει (εκανε) αυτο το φορουμ.
> ...

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ πάλι έχω να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση αγαπητή γιώτα και κλερ γιατί και οι δυο με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο οφείλω να ομολογήσω, αντιδράσατε στο ότι είπα στον γουίνστον να πάει στο γιατρό του.
> Γιατί αυτό πρέπει να είναι βρισια/μομφή/μπηχτή?
> Πόσες φορές εδώ μέσα δεν έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ παρακινήσει κάποιον να πάει σε γιατρό βλέποντας πως έχει υποτροπιάσει ή χρειάζεται ιατρική υποστήριξη πέρα απο ψυχολογική?
> Γιατί τώρα η δική μου προτροπή μεταφράστηκε όπως βόλευε ορισμένους?
> Όποιος πρόλαβε και διάβασε τα μνμ του γούινστον και διαθέτει έστω και λίγο κουκούτσι μυαλό θα καταλάβαινε πως το παιδί δεν είναι καλά και είχε ξεφύγει.
> Και ΞΑΝΑ ΜΑΤΑ λέω σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει επιλεκτική τύφλωση: δεν προκάλεσα ποτέ τον γουίνστον να μου επιτεθεί, δεν τον έβρισα, δεν του μίλησα ούτε μια στιγμή ειρωνικα.
> Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να δημοσιευσω τη σελίδα του στο φεισμπουκ όταν έκανε και κείνος το ίδιο με μια που πίστευε πως ήταν δική μου. Το έκανα μόνο και μόνο για να καταλάβει πως δεν μπορεί να αλωνίζει όπως γουστάρει και δεν το άφησα πάνω από δέκα λεπτά σε μια ώρα που το φόρουμ ήταν σχεδόν άδειο.
> Όλα αυτά η διαχείριση είναι σε θέση να τα γνωρίζει και δεν τα λέω εκ του ασφαλούς επειδη τα μνμ σβήστηκαν.
> ...


εγώ προσωπικά είπα πως δεν διάβασα τίποτε άλλο, επειδή το θέμα είχε ήδη λογοκριθεί από τους υπεύθυνους. 
επίσης, μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό το να λέει κάποιος πόσο χάλια είναι και να ζητάει βοήθεια, οπότε και εκει τον συμβουλεύεις να πάει σε ένα γιατρό και άλλο σε προσωπική διαμάχη-διότι μάλλον πρέπει να έχετε προηγούμενα για να σκοτώνεστε έτσι ρε παιδιά δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς- να λες κάτι τέτοιο. αυτή είναι η οπτική μου θεοφανία και φυσικά μπορεί να είναι λάνθασμένη, δεν είμαι στο μυαλό του καθένα για να ξέρω τι μπορεί να εννοεί και να υπονοεί με τα λεγομενά του.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> εγώ προσωπικά είπα πως δεν διάβασα τίποτε άλλο, επειδή το θέμα είχε ήδη λογοκριθεί από τους υπεύθυνους. 
> επίσης, μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό το να λέει πόσο χάλια είναι και να ζητάει βοήθεια, οπότε και εκει τον συμβουλεύεις να παέι σε ένα γιατρό και άλλο σε προσωπική διαμάχη-



Πολύ σωστά!!!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ πάλι έχω να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση αγαπητή γιώτα και κλερ γιατί και οι δυο με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο οφείλω να ομολογήσω, αντιδράσατε στο ότι είπα στον γουίνστον να πάει στο γιατρό του.
> Γιατί αυτό πρέπει να είναι βρισια/μομφή/μπηχτή?
> Πόσες φορές εδώ μέσα δεν έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ παρακινήσει κάποιον να πάει σε γιατρό βλέποντας πως έχει υποτροπιάσει ή χρειάζεται ιατρική υποστήριξη πέρα απο ψυχολογική?
> ...

----------


## nature

Τελικά, εκτός από ηλίθια είμαι και ..γρουσούζα, η ….Σαββατογεννημένη.
Το είχα προβλέψει ότι κάποιοι θα προσβληθούν βαριά. 
Παραθέτω το παρακάτω ποστ από στιχομυθία με τη ρέιν στο θρεντ «ο» στις 5/1/09 στις 17:52. 





> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κι επειδή εσύ επικαλείσαι δημοκρατία το οτιδήποτε έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως τέτοια,εγώ πρέπει να δεχτώ τον ορισμό που σε συμφέρει και να σε αφήνω να κακοποιείς λεκτικά λες;Σε μία σωστή δημοκρατία οι άνθρωποι δεν χωρίζονται σε επιθυμητούς και ανεπιθύμητους,σε φασιστικά δημοκρατομορφώματα συμβαίνει αυτό.
> Επειδή λοιπόν το τελειωμένος γκέι δε συνάδει με σέβομαι,αλλά με κακοποιώ,στο επισημαίνω.Το αν θα το σκεφτείς είναι δικό σου θέμα.Εγώ κάνω το κομμάτι που έχω επιλέξει να μου αναλογεί.
> 
> ...





Λες και τόξερα η γρουσούζα……………
Αλήθεια πώς τόξερα???? Μήπως, λέω, ήρθα στη θέση κάποιων που στη παρούσα φάση δεν είναι τόσο ευτυχείς όσο ίσως είμαι εγώ???
Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως η ζωή είναι ρόδα και γυρίζει. Ας μην είμαστε αλαζονικοί. Σήμερα εγώ είμαι καλύτερα από άλλους, αύριο μπορεί να είναι οι άλλοι καλύτερα από μένα. Και τότε θα έχω ανάγκη από ανθρωπιά και κατανόηση. Όχι από αλαζονικές επιδείξεις ισχύος.

----------


## claire

κάτι πήγε στραβά και βγήκε πάλι το ίδιο, αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να συμπληρώσω είναι πως καλύτερο θα ήταν να επιστρέψουμε στο αρχικό θέμα του ποστ, που είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## researcher

και γω νιωθω πολυ μεγαλη και ειμαι 28

δεν ειμαι μεγαλη

αλλα μεσα μου καποιες φορες νιωθω 88

----------


## claire

γιατί ρε συ? νιώθεις κουρασμένη ψυχολογικά?

----------


## researcher

νιωθω οτι κουραζομαι ευκολα ψυχολογικα

οτι η πραγματικοτητα με θλιβει

οτι χανω το θαρρος μου και την αισθηση εσωτερικης αξιας ευκολα

οτι μου ειναι πολυυυυ δυσκολο να εκπληρωσω μικρους και μεγαλους στοχους


αισθανομαι οτι με χανω μεσα απο τα χερια μου....

----------


## claire

η πραγματικότητα κι εμένα με θλίβει αρκετές φορές- και η δική μου πραγματικότητα και η γενικότερη κατάσταση της κοινωνίας- αλλά προσπαθώ πάντα να δω και τη θετική πλευρά, ή να βρω λύσεις.

για τους στόχους που λες, σημασία έχει και η προσπάθεια ακόμα κι αν στο τέλος έχουμε αποτυχία - το ξέρω τεράστιο κλισέ.

the hardest thing in this world is to live in it...

----------


## researcher

κανω προσπαθεια

δεν το βαζω κατω

αλλα μου ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να με κρατησω ψηλα η εστω σε ενα καλο συναισθηματικο επιπεδο

πεφτυω ευκολα

παιζει πολυ το συναισθημα

και στα 23 μου ετσι αισθανομουν


δεν ειανι το 28 που με ριχνει

ειναι αυτο που περιεχει ο εαυτος μου

καταλαβες

η μαλλον αυτο που δεν μπορω μα δωσω ενω υπαρχει

για τα χαρισματα που δεν βγαινουν λες και δεν εχω δυναμεις λες και ειμαι 88

εκει παει το 88

κουραζομαι πολυ ευκολα ψυχολογικα

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> κανω προσπαθεια
> 
> δεν το βαζω κατω
> 
> *αλλα μου ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να με κρατησω ψηλα η εστω σε ενα καλο συναισθηματικο επιπεδο*
> 
> πεφτυω ευκολα
> 
> ...


αυτό το καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά. ενώ για άλλους είναι εύκολη η θετική σκέψη και βγαίνει μηχανικά και αβίαστα, εσύ πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις. το έχω κι εγώ σε κάποια θέματα...

----------


## researcher

παντως ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου

αυτο με κανει να αισθανομαι καλα αυτη τη στιγμη

ευχαριστω claire

----------


## giwta2

Οχι δεν αντιδρώ όταν λέμε σε κάποιον να πάει στον γιατρό προς Θεού.Αντιδρώ όταν λέγεται με τρόπο ειρωνικό κάτι που δεν νομίζω να έκανα, απλά μένοχλεί όταν κάποιος υποφέρει οπως και εγώ με την κατάθλιψη, όπως ενας απο τους γονείς μου ήταν ανάπηρος και κάποιος τον αποκάλεσε κουτσοδαιμόνιο.Για παράδειγμα εαν πει κάποιος αυτός είναι κουτσός, εμένα με χτυπάει στην καρδιά πόσο μάλλον τον ιδιον.Ειλικρινά δεν ειρωνεύτηκα και για τον λόγο αυτό ανέφερα ότι με ενόχλησαν κάποιοι χαρακτηρισμοί που εγιναν για τον Κιπ.Εγώ Κρίνομετά απο τοοοοοοοοσα χρόνια και βάσανα απορώ πως στέκομαι όρθια.Βέβαια δεν νομιζω να είσαι προσκοπος και εσύ;κάποια χρόνια κουβαλάς αλλά μαζί με αυτά κουβαλάς και πολύ θυμό,μίσος αυτό εσύ το ξέρεις.Η ταπεινή μου γνώμη ΄να είσαι παρών στις φασαρίες μουφαίνεται περίεργη.Είναι αυτό που λέμε όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη αλλά εδώ όπου καυγάς ο Κρίνο πρώτος.Αλήθεια θα μου πείς την ηλικία σου δεν νομίζω να διανύεις την ηλικία των 20.Αυτά και τέρμα.

----------


## Alobar

Γιώτα καλησπέρα. Αλλά η... Βασίλω δε χορεύει μόνη της στο χορό. Είναι κάτι σε χασάπικο, θέλει κι άλλους. Εγώ πάντως, μόνο ζεμπεκιά δε βλέπω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> Εγώ Κρίνομετά απο τοοοοοοοοσα χρόνια και βάσανα απορώ πως στέκομαι όρθια.
> 
> 
> για τα δικα σου ζητηματα, εδω και καμποσο καιρο, σου ειχα πει την γνωμη μου.
> Δεν το κοβω τυχαιο, το οτι σε παντρευτηκε ο αντρας σου.
> Παρολο που σου φαινεται περιεργο τον καταλαβαινω, θα το καταλαβεις και εσυ στο τελος του μυνηματος.
> ...



Κατι τελευταιο,
ετσι για το χαιλικι,
γραφω απο καιρο ενα βιβλιο, επειδη μου αρεσει να γραφω.
Ειναι ας το πουμε τα ταξιδια μου, η ζωη μου.
Εχω γραψει το μισο ισως και λιγο παραπανω.
Οταν το τελειωσω θα το βαλω εδω.
Ισως καποιος να ενδιαφερεται να το διαβασει.




Αυτα και τερμα.

----------


## Paolo_1

Γιατί δε μαζεύεστε να τα πείτε από κοντά;Είχαμε μια χαρά συζήτηση σ\'αυτό το forum κι εσείς το έχετε κάνει μπουρδέλο.Φαντάζομαι όλους εσάς μαζεμένους σ\'ένα group therapy και σκέφτομαι τί μαλλιοτράβηγμα θα\'πεφτε.Βέβαια αυτό είναι και το πλεονέκτημα σε τέτοια forums.Ο καθένας με σύμμαχο την ανωνυμία γράφει ότι θέλει.Μπορεί να βγάλει τα κομπλεξ του,τον θυμό του και γενικά πράγματα τα οποία για τους δικους του λόγους δεν μπορεί να τα εξωτερικεύσει στο περιβάλλον του.Που θα τα βγάλει λοιπόν;Σε κάποιο τυχαίο forum,όπως ακριβώς κάνουν και οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι που τα σπάνε στις πορείες ή στα γήπεδα γιατί δεν τους παίρνει να τα σπάνε στα σπίτια τους.Εκεί βέβαια το ξέσπασμα γίνεται με πέτρες,ξύλα κλπ.ενώ εδώ τη θέση του παίρνει το πληκτρολόγιο.Είναι κι αυτή μια εκτόνωση για κάποιους,πως να το κάνουμε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Paolo_1_
> 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι όλους εσάς μαζεμένους σ\'ένα group therapy και σκέφτομαι τί μαλλιοτράβηγμα θα\'πεφτε.



για να μην φανταζεσαι, σου λεω εγω.
Οποτε εχουμε βρεθει απο κοντα, ειμασταν ολοι κοσμιοι και περασαμε μια χαρα.
Τουλαχιστον σε οσες συναντησεις ημουν παρων.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> παντως ευχαριστω *που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου*
> 
> αυτο με κανει να αισθανομαι καλα αυτη τη στιγμη
> 
> ευχαριστω claire


αααααα! δεν το βλέπω έτσι, ότι εγω ασχολούμαι μαζί σου. πιο πολύ σαν κουβέντα μου μοιάζει, έστω και διαδικτυακή  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Λοιπόν εχω να πω δυο λογακια πριν κλεισω οριστικα το θεμα αυτο. Δεν προκειται να επανελθω οτι και αν γραφτει.

Καταρχην απο καρδιας ευχαριστω τον Κρινο και τη Νατουρ και τη Γιωτα 2 για την υποστηριξη μικρη η μεγαλη δεν εχει σημασια. Τους ευχαριστω δημοσια. Με βοηθησατε πολυ ψυχολογικα ειδικα εσυ φιλε Κρινο που γνωριζεις να χειριζεσαι το λογο πολυ ωραια και να βαζεις τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Δεν γεννηθηκες ετσι, ετσι σε εκανε η ζωη και τα βιώματά της. Σε ευχαριστω. Νατουρ σε ευχαριστω και εσενα οπως και τη Γιωτα 2 που εμμεσα με βοηθησατε και στηριξατε. Καλη χρονια χρονια πολλα με υγεια.

Αγαπητη Θεοφανια ερχομαι σε σένα. Θα σου μιλησω ευθεως χωρις να κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου. Σημερα κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα ΜΕ ΒΙΑΣΕΣ ΑΓΡΙΑ ψυχολογικα. Το παραδεχομαι ευθεως. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειχαμε πολεμο επαθα οτι παθαν οι Γερμανοι στο Σταλιγκραντ το 43 απο τους Σοβιετικους. ΠΑΝΩΛΕΘΡΙΑ. 

Εχω πει σχεδον τα παντα για μενα σε αυτο το φορουμ κατι που δεν θα εκανα ποτε αν ηταν γνωστη η ταυτοτητα μου. Πάτησα πανω στην ανωνυμια και ανοιχτηκα ελπίζοντας σε βοηθεια την οποια αλλοτε επαιρνα αλλοτε οχι και τοσο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα. Εβγαλες τα προσωπικα μου δεδομενα στον αερα και αισθανομαι σαν να με εχουν βιασει για να μιλησω ευθεως. Έχω πέσει πολυ ψυχολογικα. Ναι εβγαλα και γω τα στοιχεια σου πρωτος (Δηλαδη αυτα που νομιζα οτι ειναι δικα σου - λανθασμενα οπως αποδειχτηκε στη πορεια και συγνωμη στη κοπελα που την εξεθεσα.) ΑΛΛΑ το τελευταιο ποστ σου πριν τα βγάλω αν θυμασαι ηταν* ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΓΟΥΙΝΣΤΟΝ*. Αυτο ηταν απαντηση οταν σου ειπα θα βγαλω τα στοιχεια σου στον \"αερα\" γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΑ οτι λες ψεμματα εν γνωση σου και οτι ημαστε φιλοι στο φεισμπουκ και μαλιστα ΕΣΥ μου ειχες στειλει φρεντ ρικουεστ. (Η κοπέλα που ειμαστε φρεντς ετυχε να εχει το ιδιο ονομα με σενα και την ιδια ημερομηνια γεννησης (Δεν αναφερει ετος παντως οπως εσυ)) Νομιζοντας λοιπόν οτι εισαι ψευτρα εβγαλα τα στοιχεια της κοπελας στον \"αερα\". Τα εσβησα μετα οταν καταλαβα το λαθος μου - εκανα εντιτ.

Καποια (ειμαι 99,9% βεβαιος οτι ειναι γυναικα) με την οποια ειμαστε φρεντς στο φεισμπουκ (Ναι, ας προσεχα ποιους κανω φιλους οπως μου πε και καποιος και τον ευχαριστω) σου εστειλε με προσωπικο μυνημα τα στοιχεια μου τη ταυτοτητα μου στο φεισμπουκ την οποια εσυ εβγαλες στον αερα μετα και ολοι ειδαν ποιος ειμαι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ. Ονοματεπωνυμο-φωτο ΟΛΑ. Το πεπλο της ανωνυμιας με το οποιο μιλαγα και εβγαζα τα εσωψυχα μου εδω και 1,5 χρονο και βαλε το εκανες κομματια και με εξεθεσες ανεπανορθωτα για να μην το πω πιο χοντρα οπως πιο πανω. ΜΕ ΒΙΑΣΕΣ ψυχολογικα σημερα αγαπητη Θεοφανία.


Κλεινοντας εχω να πω ενα σε εσενα και στον \"εφιαλτη\" που με πουλησε σε σενα και δεν προκειται να επανελθω. Χαρειτε τωρα την μεγαλιωδη νικη σας αλλα εγω ειμαι ατομο που ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ οσος καιρος και αν περασει. Αυτο που μου εκανες σημερα Θεοφανια Πεμπτη 7 του Γεναρη ηταν μεγαλη μαχαιρια στη καρδια και τη ψυχη μου. ΣΟΥ *ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΞΕΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ ΤΟ ΧΡΕΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΟ.* (Μαζι με τον νομιμο τοκο...) Δεν ξερω ποτε, δεν ξερω πώς. Οχι όχι δεν σε απειλω, δεν απειλω κανεναν εγω. Απλα σου δινω μια* ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ*. Και ειμαι ατομο που δεν αθετει τις υποσχεσεις του. Αυτο εχω να σου πω και κλεινω. Καληνυχτα - το θεμα αυτο τελειωνει εδω για μενα (απο αποψη ποστς εννοω) Περιττο βεβαια να πω οτι την ΙΔΙΑ υπόσχεση δινω και στον \"εφιαλτη\" που με πουλησε-μαχαιρωσε πισωπλατα.* ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΒΙΑΣΑΤΕ.*

Over and out...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Λοιπόν εχω να πω δυο λογακια πριν κλεισω οριστικα το θεμα αυτο. Δεν προκειται να επανελθω οτι και αν γραφτει.
> 
> Καταρχην απο καρδιας ευχαριστω τον Κρινο και τη Νατουρ και τη Γιωτα 2 για την υποστηριξη μικρη η μεγαλη δεν εχει σημασια. Τους ευχαριστω δημοσια. Με βοηθησατε πολυ ψυχολογικα ειδικα εσυ φιλε Κρινο που γνωριζεις να χειριζεσαι το λογο πολυ ωραια και να βαζεις τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Δεν γεννηθηκες ετσι, ετσι σε εκανε η ζωη και τα βιώματά της. Σε ευχαριστω. Νατουρ σε ευχαριστω και εσενα οπως και τη Γιωτα 2 που εμμεσα με βοηθησατε και στηριξατε. Καλη χρονια χρονια πολλα με υγεια.
> 
> Αγαπητη Θεοφανια ερχομαι σε σένα. Θα σου μιλησω ευθεως χωρις να κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου. Σημερα κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα ΜΕ ΒΙΑΣΕΣ ΑΓΡΙΑ ψυχολογικα. Το παραδεχομαι ευθεως. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειχαμε πολεμο επαθα οτι παθαν οι Γερμανοι στο Σταλιγκραντ το 43 απο τους Σοβιετικους. ΠΑΝΩΛΕΘΡΙΑ. 
> 
> Εχω πει σχεδον τα παντα για μενα σε αυτο το φορουμ κατι που δεν θα εκανα ποτε αν ηταν γνωστη η ταυτοτητα μου. Πάτησα πανω στην ανωνυμια και ανοιχτηκα ελπίζοντας σε βοηθεια την οποια αλλοτε επαιρνα αλλοτε οχι και τοσο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα. Εβγαλες τα προσωπικα μου δεδομενα στον αερα και αισθανομαι σαν να με εχουν βιασει για να μιλησω ευθεως. Έχω πέσει πολυ ψυχολογικα. Ναι εβγαλα και γω τα στοιχεια σου πρωτος (Δηλαδη αυτα που νομιζα οτι ειναι δικα σου - λανθασμενα οπως αποδειχτηκε στη πορεια και συγνωμη στη κοπελα που την εξεθεσα.) ΑΛΛΑ το τελευταιο ποστ σου πριν τα βγάλω αν θυμασαι ηταν* ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΓΟΥΙΝΣΤΟΝ*. Αυτο ηταν απαντηση οταν σου ειπα θα βγαλω τα στοιχεια σου στον \"αερα\" γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΑ οτι λες ψεμματα εν γνωση σου και οτι ημαστε φιλοι στο φεισμπουκ και μαλιστα ΕΣΥ μου ειχες στειλει φρεντ ρικουεστ. (Η κοπέλα που ειμαστε φρεντς ετυχε να εχει το ιδιο ονομα με σενα και την ιδια ημερομηνια γεννησης (Δεν αναφερει ετος παντως οπως εσυ)) Νομιζοντας λοιπόν οτι εισαι ψευτρα εβγαλα τα στοιχεια της κοπελας στον \"αερα\". Τα εσβησα μετα οταν καταλαβα το λαθος μου - εκανα εντιτ.
> 
> ...



Και επειδή δηλαδή σου είπα κάνε ότι θες, έβγαλες τα \"στοιχεια\" μου δημόσια?
Ενδιαφέρουσα δικαιολογία.
Όμως, αγαπητέ βιασμενε γουινστον, δεν σε είδα πουθενα ακόμη και τώρα να λες για ποιο λόγο με έβρισες χωρίς ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ να σου απευθυνω το λόγο.
Αυτή λοιπόν η ανωνυμία που σε κάλυπτε δεν υπάρχει πια όπως πολύ σωστά είπες και έτσι τις θρασύδειλες βρισιές σου την επόμενη φορά που θα τις εκτοξεύσεις να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα συναντηθούμε και αλλού.
Και αυτο δεν είναι απειλή, αλλά υπόσχεση.

----------


## Remedy

απ οτι καταλαβα λοιπον γουινστον
πληγωθηκες-καταρακωθηκες-καταπογοητευτηκες-εξοργιστηκες-βιαστηκες οπως ειπες ,και στην συνεχεια εκφραζεις την προθεση σου να ικανοποιηθεις- εκδικηθεις (δεν ξερω πως ακριβως το σχεδιαζεις) ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ.

το οτι απετυχες ειναι απλα συμπτωματικο.

ο σκοπος σου ηταν να πληγωσεις- καταρακωσεις- εκθεσεις- βιασεις την θεοφανια (συμφωνα με το δικο σου σκεπτικο) χωρις να σου εχει κανει ποτε τιποτε, κι ολα αυτα αφου την σκυλοβρισες με ακατανομαστες φρασεις χωρις να σου εχει απευθυνει ποτε τον λογο.


προφανως χιλιες βουρδουλιες σε ξενη πλατη δεν σε απασχολουν. την πλατουλα σου να μην πειραξει κανεις...


και τωρα που μας εξηγησες ποσο σε θιγει να σου επιτιθενται και ποσο θιγμενος εισαι

ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΡΕ ΚΑΛΟΠΑΙΔΟ.
ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΗΥΘΥΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΤΟς ΑΠΟ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΚΥΛΟΒΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΥΧΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΖΙΜ?
Η ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΞΕΝΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ????????????

θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι να ζητας και τα ρεστα αντι να ζητησεις συγνωμη κι απο εμενα κι απο αυτους που σε καμαρωναν, καημενε

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Λοιπόν εχω να πω δυο λογακια πριν κλεισω οριστικα το θεμα αυτο. Δεν προκειται να επανελθω οτι και αν γραφτει.
> 
> Καταρχην απο καρδιας ευχαριστω τον Κρινο και τη Νατουρ και τη Γιωτα 2 για την υποστηριξη μικρη η μεγαλη δεν εχει σημασια. Τους ευχαριστω δημοσια. Με βοηθησατε πολυ ψυχολογικα ειδικα εσυ φιλε Κρινο που γνωριζεις να χειριζεσαι το λογο πολυ ωραια και να βαζεις τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Δεν γεννηθηκες ετσι, ετσι σε εκανε η ζωη και τα βιώματά της. Σε ευχαριστω. Νατουρ σε ευχαριστω και εσενα οπως και τη Γιωτα 2 που εμμεσα με βοηθησατε και στηριξατε. Καλη χρονια χρονια πολλα με υγεια.
> 
> Αγαπητη Θεοφανια ερχομαι σε σένα. Θα σου μιλησω ευθεως χωρις να κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου. Σημερα κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα ΜΕ ΒΙΑΣΕΣ ΑΓΡΙΑ ψυχολογικα. Το παραδεχομαι ευθεως. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειχαμε πολεμο επαθα οτι παθαν οι Γερμανοι στο Σταλιγκραντ το 43 απο τους Σοβιετικους. ΠΑΝΩΛΕΘΡΙΑ. 
> 
> Εχω πει σχεδον τα παντα για μενα σε αυτο το φορουμ κατι που δεν θα εκανα ποτε αν ηταν γνωστη η ταυτοτητα μου. Πάτησα πανω στην ανωνυμια και ανοιχτηκα ελπίζοντας σε βοηθεια την οποια αλλοτε επαιρνα αλλοτε οχι και τοσο αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα. Εβγαλες τα προσωπικα μου δεδομενα στον αερα και αισθανομαι σαν να με εχουν βιασει για να μιλησω ευθεως. .......................



Xαίρομαι που σε βοήθησα σε μια στιγμή που το είχες ανάγκη.
Η ειλικρίνεια με την οποία καταθέτεις πως νοιώθεις ότι βιάστηκες επιβεβαιώνει ότι σωστά μπόρεσα να μπω στη θέση σου. 
Μου άρεσε που ζήτησες συγνώμη στο κομμάτι που σου αναλογεί. 
Σε διαβεβαιώ πως την όποια βοήθεια νοιώθεις πως σου παρείχα, δεν την έδωσα από φιλευσπλαχνία, αλλά γιατί έτσι μου υπαγόρευσε η κριτική μου σκέψη, ή για να το πω αλλιώς η προσωπική μου αίσθηση περί δικαίου.
Όταν μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους τα παιδιά μου, δεν τα τιμωρώ αδιακρίτως, αλλά προσπαθώ να είμαι δίκαιη. Αν παρατηρήσω ότι το ένα βρίσκεται αισθητά περισσότερες φορές πίσω από την αιτία του καυγά, τότε καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι πιο δραστικό και πιο ουσιαστικό από ένα ομαδικό τσουβάλιασμα ή ένα γενικόλογο ευχολόγιο..

Οσο για την πανωλεθρία που λες, έχω να σου πω αυτό. Αν κάποιος έχει να ντραπεί, αυτός είναι ο βιαστής και όχι ο βιασμένος. Αυτό ισχύει τόσο γενικά όσο και ειδικά. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος προσωπικές εκμυστηρεύσεις του άλλου σε μια στιγμή αδυναμίας και να τον χτυπά. Αυτός που το κάνει έχει όλη τη ντροπή δική του. Τόσο εδώ μέσα όσο και στη ζωή.

Τέλος να ξέρεις ότι στη ζωή υπάρχουν όλα τα φρούτα. Πορέψου με τα γλυκά και άσε τα πικρά να σαπίζουν στα αζήτητα. Τα «ξεπληρώματα» που λες στο τέλος σε συμβουλεύω να τα αφήσεις πίσω σου, μαζί με τα πικρά και τα σάπια φρούτα.
Και πρόσεχε, γιατί το σάπισμα στα φρούτα είναι κολλητικό. 
Πάμε μπροστά…..

----------


## giwta2

Γιατί με παντρεύτηκε ο άνδρας μου Κρίνο;θα ήθελα να μου το εξηγήσεις.Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι έγινε σκληρός λόγω του επαγγέλματος του αντιμετωπίζοντας τέτοιες καταστάσεις.Φυσικά δεν θα γνωρίζεις ότι εχω ταξιδέψει αρκετα, ότι εχω αντιμετωπισει τυφώνες, ότι είχαμε προσάραξη σε κοφτερά βράχια, ότι άκουσα απο την τηλεόραση για ναυάγιο με καπετάνιο τον άνδρα μου και πολλά πολλά άλλα.Ολα αυτά όμως δεν τον σκλήρυναν σαν άνθρωπο,και πάντα λέω ότι πρόκειται για εναν ταλαιπωρημένο άνθρωπο.Το πρόβλημά του είναι η απόρριψη των γονιών και ειδικά της μάνας.Η δυσκολία να μάθει να δέχεται και να παίρνει αγάπη δεν προέρχεται απο τις φουρτούνες της θάλασσας.δεν έμαθε ν\'αγαπά γιατί η αγάπη είναι τέχνη όπως γράφει και ο Φρόμ.ο θυμός και ο φόβος να παραδεχτεί τα αισθήματά του και να αγαπήσει κάποιος έχουν βαθύτερα αίτια.και εγώ γεννημένη Ιούνιο του 59 είμαι Κρινο δίδυμος και εγώ.επειδή λοιπόν είμαι προχωρημένης ηλικίας δεν το έπιασα γιατί με παντρεύτηκε.Αν θες απαντάς.να προσβάλλω και να θίξω δεν είχα ποτέ πρόθεση αλλά εχω περάσει καταστάσεις που αφορούν θέματα υγείας και είμαι περισσότερο ευαισθητοποιημένη σε ορισμένα θέματα.Κάτι ξέρω για να μιλάω.Επίσης το να παροτρύνουμε καλοπροαίρετα να πάει κάποιος σε γιατρό το βρίσκω σωστό.Το να ειρωνευόμαστε το πρόβλημα του άλλου με θυμώνει

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> απ οτι καταλαβα λοιπον γουινστον
> πληγωθηκες-καταρακωθηκες-καταπογοητευτηκες-εξοργιστηκες-βιαστηκες οπως ειπες ,και στην συνεχεια εκφραζεις την προθεση σου να ικανοποιηθεις- εκδικηθεις (δεν ξερω πως ακριβως το σχεδιαζεις) ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ.
> 
> το οτι απετυχες ειναι απλα συμπτωματικο.
> 
> ο σκοπος σου ηταν να πληγωσεις- καταρακωσεις- εκθεσεις- βιασεις την θεοφανια (συμφωνα με το δικο σου σκεπτικο) χωρις να σου εχει κανει ποτε τιποτε, κι ολα αυτα αφου την σκυλοβρισες με ακατανομαστες φρασεις χωρις να σου εχει απευθυνει ποτε τον λογο.
> 
> 
> ...



ρεμ, δεν έχει νόημα. πιστεύω πως όποιος διαθέτει έστω και ένα κόκκο νοημοσυνης βλέπει τι γίνεται και μπορει να κρίνει.
Για μένα το θέμα τελείωσε, ας συνεχίσει το τσίρκο μόνο του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Και επειδή δηλαδή σου είπα κάνε ότι θες, έβγαλες τα \"στοιχεια\" μου δημόσια?
> Ενδιαφέρουσα δικαιολογία.
> Όμως, αγαπητέ βιασμενε γουινστον, δεν σε είδα πουθενα ακόμη και τώρα να λες για ποιο λόγο με έβρισες χωρίς ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ να σου απευθυνω το λόγο.
> Αυτή λοιπόν η ανωνυμία που σε κάλυπτε δεν υπάρχει πια όπως πολύ σωστά είπες και έτσι τις θρασύδειλες βρισιές σου την επόμενη φορά που θα τις εκτοξεύσεις να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα συναντηθούμε και αλλού.
> Και αυτο δεν είναι απειλή, αλλά υπόσχεση.


ακου εδω πανεξυπνη του φορουμ,
θα το πω για μια ακομη φορα και ας γινω κουραστικος.

Ο Winston ειναι υπευθυνος και των βρισιων που ειπε, οσο και για οποιαδηποτε δημοσιοποιηση στοιχειων, αυτα ειναι γνωστα ακομα και σε ενα μικρο παιδι.
Τωρα αν πιεστηκε, αν βιαστηκε οπως αναφερει, αυτα ειναι εκτιμησεις που ο καθενας τις ερμηνευει οπως θελει, ειτε επαρκεις σαν εξηγησεις ειτε οχι.

Το να διαπληκτιστούν σε ενα φορουμ δυο η και περισσοτερα ατομα, ειναι συνηθες και εχει ξαναγινει και εδω μεσα και σε αρκετα φορουμ.


Εκεινο που δεν συνηθιζεται ειναι να παταμε εν μεσω της διαφωνιας μας, πανω στην αρρωστια του αλλου και εκει να προσπαθουμε να βγουμε απο πανω.
Αυτη ειναι η πεμπτουσια του φορουμ αυτου στην τελικη?
Οταν ξερουμε οτι ο αλλος πασχει πχ απο σχιζοφρενεια, και πλακωνομαστε, να του λεμε οτι πρεπει να παει στο γιατρο του??
Η τελικα αν καποιος ειναι καταθλιπτικος δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να τσακωθει με καποιον εδω μεσα?? Θα υπαρχουν οι θεοφανιες που την εχουν στημενη με τα πορισματα τους? 

Δηλαδη αν το φορουμ αντι για ψυχολογιας, ηταν το www.podilates.gr, τι θα ελεγε η θεοφανια στον winston?
Αντε ρε χαμενε, παρε το ποδηλατο σου και κανε μια βολτα να ξελαμπικαρεις?

Και για να το ληγουμε,
επειδη τελικα μπορει ολα αυτα να ειναι μονο δικη μου θεση - αποψη.
Οταν θα ξαναυπαρξει θεμα, ειτε απο την θεοφανια ειτε απο αλλο μελος, εγω θα ειμαι εκεινος που θα το πει και θα το ξαναπει και θα το στηλιτευσει.


Οι θεοφανιες πρεπει να μπουν στην θεση τους οταν ξεπερνανε καθε ειδους κοινη νοημοσυνη και λενε οτι τους κανει κεφι.
Αν χρειαστει, θα το κανω μονος μου οπου και με οποιο τροπο μπορω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> ρεμ, δεν έχει νόημα. πιστεύω πως όποιος διαθέτει έστω και ένα κόκκο νοημοσυνης βλέπει τι γίνεται και μπορει να κρίνει.
> Για μένα το θέμα τελείωσε, ας συνεχίσει το τσίρκο μόνο του.



εννοεις κοκκους ιδιους με αυτους που εχει εσυ στην κεφαλα σου, για να ειμαστε πιο σαφης.

Επειδη ομως υπαρχουν κοκκοι και κοκκοι, (οπως αυτοι του σκιπ, υπαρχουν και μπλε και πρασινοι κοκκοι) οι δικοι μου οι κοκκοι, λενε οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις μερικα πραγματα και οταν παραφερεσαι χρειαζεται καποιος να σε μαζευει.


Και αυτο θα γινει.


ΥΓ....... ναι ξερω, χεστηκες και μπλα μπλα μπλα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Γιατί με παντρεύτηκε ο άνδρας μου Κρίνο;θα ήθελα να μου το εξηγήσεις.
> 
> 
> προφανως γιατι πιστεψε (απο οτι φαινεται λανθασμενα) οτι τηρουσες τις ιδιοτητες της συζυγου ναυτικου.
> Εχεις υποψη σου τετοιες γυναικες?
> Πρεπει να εχεις, μιας και εχεις ταξιδεψει.
> 
> Αλλες γυναικες, που ζουν περιπου την ιδια ζωη, δεν δυσανασχετουν με μια παρομοια ζωη.
> ...

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παλι ειμαι της αλλης αποψης...αν καποιος ξεφυγει σε καποιο ποστ δεν πειραζει γιατι ειμαστε ολοι ανθρωπινα οντα περαν των ασθενειων μας.
Ολοι προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε-βοηθηθουμε.
Απο κει και περα αν η \"προϊστορια\" των ποστ δειχνει ατομο το οποιο εμπλεκεται σε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες ασχημες καταστασεις μπορει με σκοπο να επιτεθει τοτε θα ελεγα οτι κατι τρεχει.
Περαν των διαπροσωπικων-διαδικτυακων σχεσεων που αναπτυσσουν τα μελη μεταξυ τους...δεν ειμαστε και χανοι...οταν καποιος αρχιζει και επιτιθεται προς πασης φυσεως κατευθυνση...δεχεται αντεπιθεση-αμυνα απο καποιον αλλον που λεει ο λογος και εμφανιζεται ο ταδε να υπερασπισει τον επιτιθεμενο...εεεεεεεεε οκ κατι τρεχει.

Οσο για το οτι ενα ατομο ειναι \"αρωστο\"...σαφως και κανει τους ανθρωπους πιο ανεκτικους απεναντι του,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να του συμπεριφερομαστε ως ενα \"αρωστο\" ατομο αλλα ως ενα ισοτιμο μελος της ομαδας.

Δεν ψαχνω να βρω απο που ξεκινησαν ολα γιατι βαριεμαι να...διαβασω τα ποστ,ειδικα οταν αυτα προερχονται απο ατομα που εμπλεκονται σε ολους τους διαδικτυακους καυγαδες που υπαρχουν και εχουν αναπτυξει σαφως προϊστοριες κατα καποιων μελων.
Φυσικα οταν γινεται αυτο, ο γραπτος λογος ειναι ενα ευελικτο οπλο και μπορεις να το στρεψεις με λογικα επιχειρηματα προς οποιαδηποτε κατευθυνση...αλλα χανει σε αντικειμενικοτητα και αν οχι ολοι ,τουλαχιστον οσοι ενδιαφερονται βλεπουν τι συμβαινει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Και επειδή δηλαδή σου είπα κάνε ότι θες, έβγαλες τα \"στοιχεια\" μου δημόσια?
> ...




Originally posted by krino

Για πες....
μηπως πρεπει να παρω και τα φαρμακα μου?
Μηπως εχω υποτροπιασει?
Μηπως νιωθω οτι με κυνηγανε?

Αλλα τωρα αν ειχες τσιπα,
θα ταλεγες αυτα? πιστευω πως οχι.
εισαι αξιολυπητος αυτο σου λεω μονο. 








Κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς κρίνο? Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Μόνο γελοίος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος που πατά στην αρρώστια του άλλου για να τα βγάλει πέρα μαζί του σε ένα καβγά.
Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πιο κωμικοτραγικό αυτής της κατάστασης?
Πως ο γουίνστον έχει την ψευδαίσθηση πως εσύ και το υπόλοιπο τσίρκο, έχετε ανοίξει όλο αυτό το θέμα επειδή πιστεύετε πως έχει δίκιο και τον υποστηρίζετε.
Δυστυχώς για σας οι υπόλοιποι ξέρουν πως η \"ευαισθησία\" σας πηγάζει απ τα προσωπικά σας απέναντι μου.
Τι να κάνουμε? Ξύδι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ακριβως αυτο εννοω.
Αυτα που γραφω,
ειναι οι περιπου απαντησεις του κηπ,
οταν υπηρχε η συζητηση που ολοι θυμουνται.

Τοτε ο εξυπνακιδης κηπ,
ελεγε οτι δεν ειμαι καλα, και να απουσιασω απο ιντερνετ για ενα διαστημα μεχρι να συνελθω.
Βλεπεις εμαθε και αυτος τα κολπα, εσυ του τα εμαθες αληθεια?

Η πλακα ειναι οτι τοτε, 
ακομα που ο κηπ προσπαθουσε να με μειωσει,
εγω ΠΟΤΕ δεν του γυρισα κατι να του πω, δεν εισαι καλα, παρε τα χαπια σου και τα λοιπα που εσυ και η παρεα σου γνωριζετε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ.

Κρατα τις τακτικες σου για σενα και την παρεα σου,
δεν θα γινουμε ολοι γουρουνια επειδη σε μερικους αρεσει η λασπη.


Για τον winston,
εχω πει ξεκαθαρα τι πιστευω.
Εχω πει σε ποια σημεια ηταν λαθος.
Δεν το υποστηριζω σε ολα οσα εχει πει τις τελευταιες δυο μερες.
Στο μονο που τον εχω υποστηριξει ειναι οτι δικαιουται να εχει μιας κριτικης η οποια δεν εχει εμπαθεια και επιθεση με βαση το προβλημα του.


Τωρα οσον αφορα την αρχοντομουτσουναρα σου,
ειναι σαφες το τι κανεις και τι ΘΑ ξανακανεις.
Αλλα επισης σαφες ειναι τι θα βρεις μπροστα σου στο επομενο ατοπημα σου που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα αργησει πολυ.
Εχεις αποφασισει να κανεις το φορουμ μπουρδελο, δικαιωμα σου, δεν ειμαι αυτος εγω που θα σε ανακοψω.
Αλλα θα ειμαι αυτος σιγουρα που δεν θα αφησει να ξερνας τον εμετο σου πανω σε ατομα που περνανε ηδη αρκετα προβληματα με οσα κουβαλανε.
Η δικη σου ενεση μονο περισσοτερα προβληματα προκαλει.


Και φυσικα ολα αυτα ισχυουν και για σενα και για την παρεα σου και για οσους επιδοξους θελησουν να σε μιμηθουν και για οσο διαστημα χρειαστει.


Το ξυδι μην το λες σε εμενα.....
πες το στον αντμιν....
 :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

> ακριβως αυτο εννοω.
> Αυτα που γραφω,
> ειναι οι περιπου απαντησεις του κηπ,
> οταν υπηρχε η συζητηση που ολοι θυμουνται.
> 
> Τοτε ο εξυπνακιδης κηπ,
> ελεγε οτι δεν ειμαι καλα, και να απουσιασω απο ιντερνετ για ενα διαστημα μεχρι να συνελθω.
> Βλεπεις εμαθε και αυτος τα κολπα, εσυ του τα εμαθες αληθεια?
> 
> ...


Εγω προσπαθουσα να σε μειωσω?
Εγω ο εξυπνακιδης?
Εγω που εμαθα τα κολπα?
Και εσυ που δεν γυρισες να μου πεις να παρω τα χαπια μου?

Καλα εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να γινεις πολιτικος....αχαχαχαχαχα.

Να κυλιστω λιγο στη λασπη αραγε με τα υπολοιπα γουρουνια?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ακριβως αυτο εννοω.
> Αυτα που γραφω,
> ειναι οι περιπου απαντησεις του κηπ,
> οταν υπηρχε η συζητηση που ολοι θυμουνται.
> ...


Δεν υπαρχουν και πολυ εξυπνακιδηδες εδω μεσα.....
οσο για το που τα εμαθες αυτα τα κολπα, αμα εχεις καλη δασκαλα, τα υπολοιπα ειναι ευκολα.

Επισης για βρες που ειπα σε εσενα (η σε οποιον αλλον) να παρεις τα χαπια σου....

Για την λασπη οχι δεν χρειαζεται να κυλιστεις,
ειναι κατι που ηδη το εχεις κανει.
Για ποσο θα σου αρεσει, ειναι κατι που εμενα δεν με αφορα.

----------


## keep_walking

> Δεν υπαρχουν και πολυ εξυπνακιδηδες εδω μεσα.....
> οσο για το που τα εμαθες αυτα τα κολπα, αμα εχεις καλη δασκαλα, τα υπολοιπα ειναι ευκολα.
> 
> Επισης για βρες που ειπα σε εσενα (η σε οποιον αλλον) να παρεις τα χαπια σου....
> 
> Για την λασπη οχι δεν χρειαζεται να κυλιστεις,
> ειναι κατι που ηδη το εχεις κανει.
> Για ποσο θα σου αρεσει, ειναι κατι που εμενα δεν με αφορα.


Μα αυτο λεω κρινο οτι δεν μου ειπες να παρω τα χαπια μου αλλα μου εχεις σουρει τα καρουλια μου για αγνωστους λογους και ακομα το κανεις.

----------


## keep_walking

To μονο που λειπει ειναι να ξεθαψεις κανα παλιο ποστ και να πεις κοιτα εδω μου την ειπες λολ

----------


## lllogan

Τελευταία φορά που μπλέκομαι σε διαμάχη, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Free_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients , διαλέχτε όποιον θέλετε, ορίστε server και channel μετά από διακονονισμό και κάντε ότι θέλετε. Γιατί πρέπει να μένουν άσχετα πράγματα με το forum γραμμένα σε αυτό; Είχε τον χαβαλέ του στην αρχή, τώρα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. 

Έχω κάνει και εγώ 2-3 ποστς που τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ή θα τα διατύπωνα αλλιώς ή δεν θα τα έγραφα καθόλου. Υπάρχει το κουμπί report για ποστς που θεωρούμε προσβλητικά. Το ποστ μου αυτήν την φορά έχει το χαρακτήρα υπόδειξης. Δεν θα απαντήσω ότι quote και αν γίνει σε αυτό το ποστ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> To μονο που λειπει ειναι να ξεθαψεις κανα παλιο ποστ και να πεις κοιτα εδω μου την ειπες λολ


θα σου \"ξεθαψω\" την μνημη,
για να δεις ποιος ειναι ο κρινος.
Φυσικα δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα,
αλλα ετσι για το θεαθηναι, να φρεσκαρεις με ποιον μιλουσες τοτε στην τριπολη.














> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον κρινο λυπαμαι...σου εδωσα την αληθεια...εισαι εξυπνος...βλεπεις την αληθεια απο κει και περα,δεν εχει νοημα να γραφω.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

αν θεωρεις οτι σε εχω βρισει,
τοτε παω πασο.

Σεβαστη η εκτιμηση σου.


edit:



και εδω οι προτροπες για το τι πρεπει να κανω.....




keep_walking
Posting Freak





Εστάλη στις 3-11-2009 στις 20:45 

Α ρε Κρινο...ξεφτυλιζεσαι και δεν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι...εισαι σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση απο τον Πανο και αν δεν ειχες την προυπηρεσια στο φορουμ θα ειχες φαει ban το τελευταιο διαστημα.
Καλυτερα να απεχεις ενα διαστημα...καλα ξερω φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω :Frown: 




Εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα μου πει οτι ξευτιλιζομαι ετσι?
Εσυ αυτος που θα μου πει οτι ειμαι σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση απο τον πανο, σωστα?
Εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα μου πει, οτι αν δεν ειχα προυπηρεσια στο φορουμ (!!!!) θα ειχα φαει μπαν, σωστα?
Εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα μου πει, να απεχω για ενα διαστημα, σωστα?



Καρουλια σου σερνω ειπες?
Και εγω σου λεω οτι δεν εχεις δει τιποτα, ΑΚΟΜΑ.

Οτι σου ειπα σε σχεση με οτι ειπες,
θα το εισπραξεις στο πολλαπλασιο.
Και θα βγαζεις και το σκασμο, στην ολη υποθεση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Μα αυτο λεω κρινο οτι δεν μου ειπες να παρω τα χαπια μου αλλα μου εχεις σουρει τα καρουλια μου για αγνωστους λογους και ακομα το κανεις.



οι λογοι δεν ειναι καθολου αγνωστοι,
και στους φρεσκαρα, λιγα ποστ πιο πανω.

Και πλεον οχι καρουλια θα σου σερνω,
τρακτερ θα παιρνανε απο πανω σου,
μεχρι τελικης πτωσης.


Ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του και εσυ τις δικες σου.
Ομοιως λοιπον και εγω τις δικες μου.


Εληξε τωρα?

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα κρινο τι ψαχνεις να βρεις...ξαφνικα πεταχτηκε το ονομα μου στο νημα ως εξυπνακιδης κλπ...κλπ...κλπ...δεν θα καθισω να ψαχνω παλια ποστ για να δειξω οτι εχω δικιο ή οτι εχω αδικο.
Απλως μου κανει εντυπωση που ανφερθηκε παλι το ονομα μου σε ενα νημα με διαφορους χαρακτηρισμους χωρις να εχω εμπλακει ουσιαστικα σε καποια διαμαχη.
Αν θελεις να το ληξουμε ειναι ενταξει με μενα...αλλωστε οι καυγαδες ειναι παντα κατι που αποφευγω...ακομα και οι δικτυακοι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> Αν θελεις να το ληξουμε ειναι ενταξει με μενα...αλλωστε οι καυγαδες ειναι παντα κατι που αποφευγω...ακομα και οι δικτυακοι.




ρε δεν με χεζεις,
που θες και να το ληξουμε?
οταν εγραφες αυτα που εγραψες,
οτι ξευτιλιζομαι και οτι θα ειχα φαει μπαν και ολα τα υπολοιπα,
τα σκεφτηκες?

Ζητησες ποτε εστω και μια συγγνωμη?
Αντιθετα τοτε ειχες πει οτι δεν βρισκεις κατι λαθος.

Σημερα που στριμωχνεσαι θες να το ληξεις?
Γιατι?
Για να βγεις για μια ακομη φορα αρσακειαδα και απο πανω?
Η θεοφανια σου εμαθε αυτα τα κολπα?

Ρε φορας παντελονια η οχι?
ξερεις να φερεσαι τιμια?
Και αυτο δεν εχει να κανει αμα παιρνεις χαπια και ασε τις σαχλες.
Εχει να κανει με το αν εισαι ανθρωπος.
Και εχε υποψη σου, οτι εγω συνομιλω μονο με ανθρωπους.
Με υπανθρωπους ποτε.

Κατσε σκεψου (αν το θες κιολας) τι ακριβως θες να εισαι και μετα ελα να μου απαντησεις.

Απο την αλλη,
και αν δεν μου απαντησεις και ποτε, χεστηκα πατοκορφα,
να σαι σιγουρος για αυτο.
Εγω ηξερα απολυτως τι εκανα και οταν ερχομουνα στην τριπολη και ξερω επισης απολυτως τι κανω τωρα.
Παντα ημουν σαφης και μετρημενος και θα εξακολουθησω να το κανω, σε δυο βαρκες δεν θα πατησω ποτε μου.


Τελος,
να ξερεις οτι μπορει να ειμαι σκληρος μερικες φορες,
αλλα απο την αλλη, αναγνωριζω την ειλικρινεια στους ανθρωπους και δεν τους κρατω ποτε κακια για τιποτα.
Τα μισολογα ομως μου γυρνανε τα αντερα.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ και ο χειμαρος λασπης συνεχιζεται...κατι που μου αρεσει στο φορουμ ειναι οτι ειναι ολα καταγεγραμμενα...ουτε που εχω την διαθεση να ασχοληθω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> κατι που μου αρεσει στο φορουμ ειναι οτι ειναι ολα καταγεγραμμενα...ουτε που εχω την διαθεση να ασχοληθω.



για την καταγραφη, ειπες πολυ σωστη κουβεντα.
Δεν χρειαζεται να θυμασαι,
ψαχνεις - βρισκεις τι εχει πει ο αλλος, και του τα σερβιρεις.
Απλα τα πραγματα.


Οσο για την διαθεση σου, σε καταλαβαινω,
ξεκουρασου καλυτερα.

----------


## keep_walking

> για την καταγραφη, ειπες πολυ σωστη κουβεντα.
> Δεν χρειαζεται να θυμασαι,
> ψαχνεις - βρισκεις τι εχει πει ο αλλος, και του τα σερβιρεις.
> Απλα τα πραγματα.
> 
> 
> Οσο για την διαθεση σου, σε καταλαβαινω,
> ξεκουρασου καλυτερα.


Χμ οχι η διαθεση μου ειναι μια χαρα απλως δεν βλεπω το νοημα να αναλωθω σε μια συζητηση ανευ περιεχομενου...αμυνομαι μεν οταν αναφερεται το ονομα μου απο κει και περα...τελος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρίνο...γέλασα πολύ με όλο αυτό το παραλλήρημα, αλλα το καλύτερο μου ήταν που μιλάς ΕΣΥ στον κηπ για παντελόνια.
Κρίμα μόνο που σου έκανε τη χάρη και ασχολήθηκε μαζί σου. Σπάνια απολαμβάνεις πλέον την προσοχή εδώ μέσα παρόλες τις κραυγές και την απελπισία σου.
Δεν πειράζει. Θα μάθει σιγά-σιγά. (Και για να σε προλάβω, εγω θα του το μάθω και αυτο).
Συνέχισε τώρα να γράφεις κανά τρίωρο, έχεις μπόλικο απόθεμα ξερατού και απόρριψης, δεν σε φοβάμαι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο...γέλασα πολύ με όλο αυτό το παραλλήρημα, αλλα το καλύτερο μου ήταν που μιλάς ΕΣΥ στον κηπ για παντελόνια.
> 
> 
> ειναι καλο να γελαει ο ανθρωπος, φτιαχνεται η διαθεση του.
> Οσο για το καλυτερο, οποιος μπορει να μιλαει για κατι, καλο ειναι να το κανει.
> 
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ.
> 
> ...




 :Cool:

----------


## giwta2

αντρεύτηκε ο άνδρας μου Κρίνο;θα ήθελα να μου το εξηγήσεις.


προφανως γιατι πιστεψε (απο οτι φαινεται λανθασμενα) οτι τηρουσες τις ιδιοτητες της συζυγου ναυτικου.
Εχεις υποψη σου τετοιες γυναικες?
Πρεπει να εχεις, μιας και εχεις ταξιδεψει.

Αλλες γυναικες, που ζουν περιπου την ιδια ζωη, δεν δυσανασχετουν με μια παρομοια ζωη.
Δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι σωστο, αλλα ετσι συμβαινει.




Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι έγινε σκληρός λόγω του επαγγέλματος του αντιμετωπίζοντας τέτοιες καταστάσεις.



αυτο ειναι η μια πλευρα, η βολικη.
Οι ναυτικοι ξερεις φτιαχνονται να ζουν καπως.
Η στερια δεν τους κανει, τους μαραζωνει σαν μια πελωρια φυλακη.
Αν θες ενας λογος που σταματησα να ταξιδευω, ειναι και αυτος.




Φυσικά δεν θα γνωρίζεις ότι εχω ταξιδέψει αρκετα, ότι εχω αντιμετωπισει τυφώνες, ότι είχαμε προσάραξη σε κοφτερά βράχια, ότι άκουσα απο την τηλεόραση για ναυάγιο με καπετάνιο τον άνδρα μου και πολλά πολλά άλλα.


οχι αλλα το φανταζομαι,
ολες οι γυναικες ναυτικων εχουν μια μικρη (η μεγαλη) καριερα στην θαλασσα. (θυμαμαι μια τυπισα, που επι σειρα ετων, ηταν μαζι με τον αντρα της....)
εεεε και αμα κανεις καριερα, ολο και καποια περιπετεια θα σου κατσει.



Εαν μου το έλεγαν άτομα σοβαρά ειλικρινά θα στενοχωριόμουν.Εαν μου άξιζε ή του άξιζα και εαν ήθερες την πορεία μου ως γυναίκα ναυτικού 30 χρόνια θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσαι να να ζητάς συγγνώμη.Αλλά επειδή ούτε γνωρίζεις αυτές τις εννοιες το μόνο που εχω να σου πω είναι οτι λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό σου.και παράλληλα να σε συμβουλεύσω να πας σε ειδικό γιατί το πρόβλημά σου είναι μεγάλο.Το αν του άξιζα και το αν μου ετυχε κάτι τυχερό εχει φανεί απο όσα εχω γράψει και ευτυχώς μερικοί με γνώρισαν.Ντροπή σου ανεδέστατε κομλεξικέ που άλλη δουλειά δεν κάνεις παρά να παρακολουθείς πότε θα γίνει φασαρία για να επέμβεις.Οσο για την δική μου ηθική κάνε πρώτα 5 πλύσεις με ντετόλ στο στόμα και μετά να εκφέρεις γνώμη.απώς θέλεις να καλλιεργείς ενα κλίμα άσχημο για να ικανοποιείς το πρόβλημά σου,να ασχολούνται μαζί σου.Λίγο τσίπα αν είχες έπρεπε να σκεφτείς πριν μιλήσεις.δεν αξίζει να ασχολείται κανείς μαζί σου.Οσα και να πεις δεν θα απαντήσω οσο καινα προκαλέσεις γιατί δεν αξίζεις.καλά μυαλά

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> 
> Εαν μου το έλεγαν άτομα σοβαρά ειλικρινά θα στενοχωριόμουν.
> 
> 
> δεν βλεπω κανενα λογο να στεναχωρηθεις. ασχετως ποιος θα στο πει.
> Τωρα αν δεν σου αρεσουν οι καθαρες κουβεντες, ε οκ....
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Τελικά, εκτός από ηλίθια είμαι και ..γρουσούζα, η ….Σαββατογεννημένη.



Κοίτα, για το ηλίθια δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί έχεις πάθει κρίση αυτοκριτικής, οπότε εμένα μου περισεύει.
Για το γρουσούζα όμως επαυξάνω.
Υποστήριζες τον πάνο12345, έφαγε μπαν, υποστήριζες την πανικούλα αυτομπαναρίστηκε, (αδόκιμη λέξη που σημαίνει \"φεύγω γιατί ο χωρος δεν με σηκώνει άλλο\"), τώρα εχεις αναλάβει καθήκοντα υπεράσπισης κρίνο και γουίνστον.
Καλά το πας.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τωρα εσυ τι το ηθελες αυτο; Ειμαι φιλοζωος και δεν θελω να χασουμε το σκυλακι μας. 
2 χρονια τωρα τρεχει απο πισω μας σαν ενα αδεσποτο που ειχε χαθει και εμφανιστηκε στο φορουμ μολις μας ειδε. Αμαρτια ειναι  :Frown:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> Ειμαι φιλοζωος



εσυ εισαι φιλοζωος....???
εσυ δεν δινεις ουτε του αγγελου σου νερο, φιλοζωος θα εισαι?

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Τελικά, εκτός από ηλίθια είμαι και ..γρουσούζα, η ….Σαββατογεννημένη.
> 
> 
> ...



Και ο μητσοτάκης έχει τη φήμη του γρουσούζη, αλλά όπως φαίνεται θα ζήσει πιο πολύ από όλους μας.
Αχαχαχαχααα. Ισιος, ευθυτενής, με υγιή μακροημέρευση, μεγάλη οικογένεια και ύπατα αξιώματα. Άσε που είναι και Επίτιμος.

Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά. Είμαι σε χαλαρό mood.

Γέλιο και πάλι γέλιο όπως είπαμε. Τώρα και πάντα.

----------


## persist

Λυπαμαι να διαβαζω αυτες τις αντιπαραθεσεις τελος παντων εχω να πω στον μικρο 25αρη οτι μαλλον τωρα τελευταια δεν του πανε καλα τα πραγματα ομως ετσι ειναι η ζωη κοιτα να τη ζησεις οπως εσυ νομιζεις καλιτερα και να μη τη φοβηθεις για να μη διαπιστωσεις σε αλλη ηλικια οτι ειναι αργα για καποια πραγματα αν και τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο αλλα τι σου λεω τωρα και μενα ετσι μου ελεγαν πρεπει να παρεις το μαθημα σου στην πραξη

----------

